# Jetzt ist´s raus ! Rocky kommt seit 2008 aus Taiwan !



## subdiver (24. April 2008)

Endlich ist die Spekulation und Geheimnistuerei vorbei.

Hier die Fakten:

1. Anfang des Jahre haben die RM-Händler eine Pressemitteilung von BA erhalten.

2. Ab dem Modelljahrgang 2008 werden ALLE Rocky-Rahmen in Taiwan gefertigt.

3. Ausnahme, die Team-Rahmen (Scandium) werden noch in Canada gefertigt.

4. Die Lackierung und Endmontage wird in Canada vorgenommen.

5. Die letzten Rocky-Rahmen aus Canada sind aus dem Jahrgang 2007.

Fragt eure RM-Händler die können, wenn sie wollen, es Euch bestätigen.

Schade ist, dass die Händler diese Infos schon seit Monaten haben,
aber die Fans hier immer noch auf eine offizielle Info warten müssen


----------



## Fabeymer (24. April 2008)

Warst Du beim Markus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (24. April 2008)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Warst Du beim Markus?



Nein, war ich leider seit letztem Jahr nicht mehr, 
da er ziemlich im Umbau- und Umzugsstress war oder ist.

Zudem würde ich Infos von Markus hier nicht veröffentlichen !!!!!!

Diese Fakten stammen woanders her und wurden ganz offen behandelt,
von irgendeinem "Geheimnis" war keine Rede.


----------



## Fabeymer (24. April 2008)

Okay, danke.
Aber wieso würdest Du hier niemals Infos von ihm veröffentlichen? Besonders die zig Ausrufezeichen verstehe ich im Moment nicht. Habe ich was falsches gesagt?


----------



## subdiver (24. April 2008)

Sagen wir es so, ich würde keine Infos vom Markus VOR einer offiziellen Meldung 
bzw. Stellungnahme seitens RM oder BA hier veröffentlichen.


----------



## JoeDesperado (24. April 2008)

na dann freu ich mich umso mehr, ein 07er canuck mein eigen nennen zu dürfen


----------



## hotspice (24. April 2008)

na ja ist halt so, muß billig sein rest spielt keine rolle mehr.

egal wie gut die in taiwan schweißen können. rocky mountain hatte für mich immer den charme von canada. gut das ich mittlerweile mein traumrocky habe und nun ne neue marke für mich entdeckt habe


----------



## bestmove (24. April 2008)

Wenigstens lässt Rocky auch die Taiwanesichen Schweißer auf den Frames "handcrafted" signieren oder sind das Robohände?  bei Bedarf gibts Fotos vom SXC 2008. Ohne Quellenangabe bleiben deine "Fakten" ein Gerücht, warten wir besser auf Mario und BA ...


----------



## blaubaer (24. April 2008)

hurra dann bekomm ich ja bald eins der ersten "Taiwan" Mountain`s


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. April 2008)

für son scheiß extra en Thread zu machen - finds nur schwachsinnig!

Ich würd mich da weiter nicht aufregen da Rocky Mountain, Rocky Mountain bleibt. Das Engeneering findet immernoch in Canada statt und davon bin ich überzeugt das alle Rahmen von 2008 immernoch die gleiche Qualität haben wie die letzten Jahre. Ob Taiwan hin oder her man kann nix ändern. Rocky muss einfach am Markt mithalten können und dann evtl. Massenware produzieren. So ist das Heut zu Tage aufm Markt kleine Firmen gehen große kommen. Ich werde mich jetzt aus Thema raushalten und mir mein eigenes Bild vom Geschehen machen.

ride on und viel Spaß beim posten ;-)


----------



## decolocsta (24. April 2008)

Also der pHONe^detector hat ein Ando Black Slayer von 2008 und das scheint wirklich noch aus Kanada zu kommen, zumindest ist der Sticker mit Signatur drauf, und die Schweißnähte deuten auch stark darauf hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (24. April 2008)

naja, die Asiaten können ja auch per Hand schweissen und ob da "Joe" oder "Hoa" drauf steht kann man doch eh nicht entziffern...


----------



## arseburn (24. April 2008)

blaubaer schrieb:


> hurra dann bekomm ich ja bald eins der ersten "Taiwan" Mountain`s



Ich freu mich auch schon auf mein Taiwan Flatline


----------



## decolocsta (24. April 2008)

Hm, stimmt schon, aber die Schweißnähte sehen wirklich aus wie immer, kein Unterschied, und ich hab viele Rocky "Raupen" gesehen und kann die denke ich schon zuordnen.
Fernostrahmen haben bisher nieeeeeeeemals Nähte gehabt die da mithalten konnten, nichtmal Nicolai oder sonst was, waren immer die Nähte schlechthin, und bei dem 2008er Slayer vom pHONe sehe ich eben genau diese....dh. gehe ich zu 99 pro davon aus das es wirklich komplett aus Kanada stammt und dh. die oben genannte Info nicht zutrifft, zumindest nicht vollständig.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. April 2008)

Wenn sie da drüben die Rahmen immer noch per HAnd schweißen, kann ich mittlerweile drüber hinweg sehen. Immerhin ist der Lack noch aus Canada.


----------



## Nofaith (24. April 2008)

Also Leute, wen das Thema nicht interessiert, der sollte einfach mal die Finger stillhalten! Frag mich manchmal echt wo das Problem liegt, wenn man wissen will wo das Produkt herkommt. Es gibt keinen Grund deshalb jemanden persönlich anzugreifen.

Alle anderen dürfen sich doch wohl noch darüber unterhalten, muss zwar nicht unbedingt ein neuer Thread sein(wird ja schon in 'nem anderen besprochen).


----------



## subdiver (25. April 2008)

1. Ich habe die Info von einem der größten RM-Händler Bayern gestern persönlich bekommen. 
So sehe ich diese Info schon als "offiziell" an.
Auf Nachfrage teilt er diesen Sachverhalt auch jedem Kaufinteressenten und Kunden mit. Also kein Geheimnis !

2. Das Warten auf eine Info von Mario (ok, der kann nicht anders) oder BA
halte ich langsam für höchstpeinlich und als eine "Kundenveräppelung" oder Hinhaltetaktik. 
Fast jeder Bikehersteller gibt auf Anfrage das Herstellungsland an,
nur RM nicht !? 

3. Diesen separaten Thread habe ich eröffnet, um dieses Thema auch separat diskutieren zu können, ohne das die Übersichtlichkeit in dem anderen Thread darunter leidet. Zudem können sich nun auch RM-Interessenten auf einen Blick informieren.
Es wurden schon wegen anderer "Nichtigkeiten" ein eigener Thread eröffnet, oder ?

4. Die Aufkleber werden immer noch in Canada aufgeklebt, weil da ja auch lackiert wird.
Ich konnte gestern an den 2008er Modelle auch keine Unterschiede in der Verarbeitung zu den 
2007er feststellen, aber der Händler schwor "Stein und Bein", dass diese in Taiwan geschweisst wurden.

5. Auf PN kann ich Interessenten den Händler mit der Info benennen, 
nicht das Jemand hier auf die Idee kommt, ich streue nur Gerüchte.

Hier noch einmal der Bericht über die Werksbesichtigung in Delta, BC, Canada,
der die Taiwan-Fertigung leider bestätigt.
http://tino77.simpleblog.org/18848/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olibiker (25. April 2008)

Finde den Thread absolut in Ordnung  Wenn auch die Nachricht traurig ist. Wäre mal interessant zu wissen, wie die Fertigung der 2008er Rahmen in Fernost abläuft. An der "Roboterstraße" oder werden sie doch noch von Hand geschweißt? Ob das minimale Spaltmaß der Rohrverbindungen wohl auch noch gilt?


----------



## BommelMaster (25. April 2008)

ich finds a bisserl schade, dass RM nun in taiwan geschweißt wird.

das engineering und so weiter wird auch von anderen firmen in usa gemacht wie z.b. specialized, auch die  verarbeitung von diesen ist ohne zweifel erhaben. aber nichts destotrotz habe ich mir bei einem made in canada rahmen noch diesen "soul"  eingebildet. wird ein RM nun in taiwan geschweißt. mögen die rahmen zwar immer noch wunderbar sein. aber es geht halt der eigentliche grund verloren, ein rocky zu kaufen.

GUTE bikes gibt es von anderen firmen zuhauf. die canyons sahnen testsieg um testsieg ab. specialized als bigseller hat auch die besten sachen im programm. rein von der technik ist RM nur ein kleiner fisch im meer. durch die handmade auszeichnung wurde der fisch ernährt.

mal sehen wie es weitergeht.


----------



## arseburn (25. April 2008)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> GUTE bikes gibt es von anderen firmen zuhauf.



Die sind aber auch in etwa so teuer wie die Rockys...



BommelMaster schrieb:


> die canyons sahnen testsieg um testsieg ab.



Warum das so ist, wissen wir ja alle.....Bike Bravo mal als Stichwort in den Raum geworfen 




BommelMaster schrieb:


> specialized als bigseller hat auch die besten sachen im programm.



Ist mir eine zu subjektive Aussage



BommelMaster schrieb:


> rein von der technik ist RM nur ein kleiner fisch im meer.



Sehe ich ganz anders ! Auch wenn ich jetzt wieder (zum Hundersten Mal) das Flatline als Beispiel anführe, so ist in Ingenieursaugen (von meinem alten Herren und meinen auch) das Flatline ganz weit vorne....zumindest vom Prinzip her


----------



## gwittmac (25. April 2008)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> ich finds a bisserl schade, dass RM nun in taiwan geschweißt wird.
> ....
> mal sehen wie es weitergeht.




Wie es weitergeht, kann man erahnen, wenn man sich die Geschichte der Marke GT ansieht. Der Abstieg hat nun auch für Rocky begonnen (falls die Info stimmt). Viele Kunden werden nicht akzeptieren (ich auch nicht), so hohe Preise für ein Asien-Rad zu löhnen. Um den Krempel dann loszuwerden, werden Rockies im Baumärkten verschleudert werden und in ein paar Jahren wird es hier im Forum eine recht aktive Rocky-Fangemeinde geben, die sich ausschliesslich mit den dann Klassikern beschäftigt. Den dann aktuellen Modellen wird kein Hahn hinterher krähen, es sei denn, es wird ein "Jubiläums-Element" handmade in Canada in limitierter Stückzahl aufgelegt (siehe Zaskar). 
Ich bin vor einigen Jahren von GT auf Nicolai und Rocky umgestiegen, weil ich keinen Asien-Bock mit Baumarkt-Flair haben wollte. Schade Rocky, war 'ne schöne Zeit mit Dir! Aber andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter. Das Leben geht weiter, auch ohne Rocky Mountain. Mein altes Element werd' ich in Ehren halten, als Andenken an eine schöne, aber leider vergangene Zeit. Es bekommt einen Ehrenplatz neben meinem alten Zaskar LE, made in USA. 
Vorausgesetzt, die Info stimmt... die Hoffnung stribt ja bekanntlich zuletzt


----------



## decolocsta (25. April 2008)

Naja Subdiver, was dein Händler dir schwört oder nicht....ist mir....du weißt schon 

das Slayer vom pHONe kommt 100 Pro aus Kanada, da schwöre ich dir Stein und Bein, denke ich kann das erkennen, da ich Biketechnisch schon alles hatte, und die Schweißnähte von Rocky immer sehr besonders waren und sich von allem abgesetzt haben, und du wirst mir nicht sagen das die nun in Taiwan die Schweißtechnik 1 zu 1 kopieren könnten und dann noch einen Made in Canada Sticker mit Signatur von Ho Lin drauf machen....

das pHONe beispiel zeigt das immernoch Rockys aus Kanada kommen, was man auch an einigen  Slayern aus dem letzten Jahr gesehen hat wo einige Sticker hatten andere wiederrum nicht, und das Flow z.b. kommt ja seit längerem aus Taiwan und das erkennt man schon gut an den Raupen, wobei ich nicht sagen will das die schlechter sind, es hält ja genauso, ist halt eben nur nicht so schön.


----------



## Catsoft (25. April 2008)

Wir sind ja auch nicht die einzigen wo das so hochkocht und wir vom Hersteller hingehalten werden. Die GT-Freunde haben die Sache ja auch gerade am Wickel gehabt (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=297878&page=13) und die Stellungname vom Vertrieb war windelweich...

Nur das es da andersrum läuft: Schweißen in USA und Finish in TW. Weil die Technik für so kleine Serien nur in Fernost vorhanden ist


----------



## subdiver (25. April 2008)

@ decolocsta
Es ist nicht MEIN Händler der schwört  
Meinen Händler habe ich bislang dazu noch nicht befragt.

Das Rockys noch aus Canada kommen wurde ja oben beschrieben,
obwohl es lediglich die Team-Rahmen aus Scandium sein sollen.

Ich habe hier lediglich eine Info weitergegeben, die mir gestern ein großer 
(nicht meiner) RM- und RF-Händler, so wie oben geschrieben, mitgeteilt hat.

Es liegt doch an Rocky Mountain und BikeAction hier endlich einmal Klarheit zu schaffen  

Aber warum sollte der RM-Händler solch eine Auskunft an einen Kaufinteressenten geben 
(die ja nicht verkaufsfördernd ist), wenn diese falsch sein sollte ?


----------



## Dome_2001 (25. April 2008)

Leute, ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung nicht. Wenn es Euch nicht passt das Rocky nun seine Bikes in TW schweißen lässt dann kauft halt eine andere Marke. bis jetzt kann doch kein Mensch (bis auf die Pros) beurteilen ob die TW Bikes so viel schlechter sind.

Sollte Rocky doch Umsatzeinbußen durch den Fertigungsumstieg erhalten werden die sicherlich sich wieder was einfallen lassen. 

Schwach ist natürlich das bis jetzt immer noch Statement vorhanden ist welches zu 100% verlässlich ist!!!


----------



## TinglTanglTom (25. April 2008)

so eine diskussion gabs doch schon im flatline thema?

die gÃ¼nstigen flatlines 1&2 kommen aus taiwan und das 3er und das pro aus canada.
so ists bei den slayers und Ã¼berhaupt.
Damit bieten sie weniger betuchten kunden ein SS fÃ¼r ~2590â¬ komplett. ist doch cool? die high quality segmente werden nach wie vor von den kanadiern gebaut.
also warum diese aufregung?

PS:
ich mag auch ungern taiwan sachen. rahmen, gabel, lrs, etc kommen bei mir nicht aus fern ost...
gibt genÃ¼gen sachen die gut sind. aber meine grÃ¼nde hab ich trotzdem


----------



## decolocsta (25. April 2008)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Leute, ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung nicht. Wenn es Euch nicht passt das Rocky nun seine Bikes in TW schweißen lässt dann kauft halt eine andere Marke. bis jetzt kann doch kein Mensch (bis auf die Pros) beurteilen ob die TW Bikes so viel schlechter sind.
> 
> Sollte Rocky doch Umsatzeinbußen durch den Fertigungsumstieg erhalten werden die sicherlich sich wieder was einfallen lassen.
> 
> Schwach ist natürlich das bis jetzt immer noch Statement vorhanden ist welches zu 100% verlässlich ist!!!



schon wieder so einer 

kein Mensch sagt das die Sachen schlechter werden, hab eig. gar keinen Bock da was dazu zu sagen, es geht einfach um...ach egal, ja Taiwan ist Schrott wenn du das so auffassen möchtest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arseburn (25. April 2008)

TinglTanglTom schrieb:


> s
> die günstigen flatlines 1&2 kommen aus taiwan und das 3er und das pro aus canada.



Also DAS wäre ja der größte Schwachsinn schlechthin !  
Und was genau sind Deine Gründe dafür keine Fernost Rahmen zu kaufen?
(komplett ohne negativen Unterton gefragt, rein INteressehalber)


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (25. April 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Endlich ist die Spekulation und Geheimnistuerei vorbei.
> 
> Hier die Fakten:
> 
> ...



das ist mir (als Händler) aber neu.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (25. April 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> Also DAS wäre ja der größte Schwachsinn schlechthin !
> Und was genau sind Deine Gründe dafür keine Fernost Rahmen zu kaufen?
> (komplett ohne negativen Unterton gefragt, rein INteressehalber)



das kam nicht von mir sondern vom lenzen. das kann man an den frästeilen übern dämpfer sehen. mit löcher - canada. ohne löcher taiwan.
wie käme sonst ein flatline pro rahmen auf den gleichen preis wie ein 1er komplettbike.

aber wenn die echt die GESAMMTE produktion auslagern und das stimmt. is das schon schade...

ich mag einfach keine rahmen aus fern ost, genauso wenig wie die autos. sofern es sich vermeiden lässt verzichte ich auf solche produkte. ich habe meine gründe aber die lege ich hier in diesem forum nicht offen da das sonst wieder mords diskussionen anleiert. gehört nicht hier rein.


----------



## Fabeymer (25. April 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Naja Subdiver, was dein Händler dir schwört oder nicht....ist mir....du weißt schon
> 
> das Slayer vom pHONe kommt 100 Pro aus Kanada, da schwöre ich dir Stein und Bein, denke ich kann das erkennen, da ich Biketechnisch schon alles hatte, und die Schweißnähte von Rocky immer sehr besonders waren und sich von allem abgesetzt haben, und du wirst mir nicht sagen das die nun in Taiwan die Schweißtechnik 1 zu 1 kopieren könnten und dann noch einen Made in Canada Sticker mit Signatur von Ho Lin drauf machen....
> 
> das pHONe beispiel zeigt das immernoch Rockys aus Kanada kommen, was man auch an einigen  Slayern aus dem letzten Jahr gesehen hat wo einige Sticker hatten andere wiederrum nicht, und das Flow z.b. kommt ja seit längerem aus Taiwan und das erkennt man schon gut an den Raupen, wobei ich nicht sagen will das die schlechter sind, es hält ja genauso, ist halt eben nur nicht so schön.



Aber seins ist ja ein Special Edition, oder? Vielleicht kommen die noch aus Kanada und die "normalen" Rahmen werden in Asien gescheißt?



Ich bin bei dem ganzen Hickhack inzwischen auch mehr als glücklich, noch ein 2007er Slayer ergattert zu haben.


----------



## subdiver (25. April 2008)

Ride-UnLTD schrieb:


> das ist mir (als Händler) aber neu.



Interessant, die Info ist von einem Händler aus Deiner Stadt


----------



## Dome_2001 (25. April 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> schon wieder so einer
> 
> kein Mensch sagt das die Sachen schlechter werden, hab eig. gar keinen Bock da was dazu zu sagen, es geht einfach um...ach egal, ja Taiwan ist Schrott wenn du das so auffassen möchtest




Das habe ich so nie gesagt das TW Sachen Schrott sind. Ich habe gesagt man weis es ja noch nicht mal ob die Bikes so viel schlechter sind. Ich persönlich werde mir auch weiterhin Rockys kaufen weil es einfach geile Bikes sind. Das Design, die Funktionen, einfach alles ... 

Wir können  nur noch nicht beurteilen wie sich das alles entwickelt!!!


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (25. April 2008)

...naja... auch ein herr rocky mountain stellt sich nicht eben aus der portokasse so ne hydroforming maschine in die garage...
hier denkt sicher niemand, dass man diese pervers geschwungenen rohre durch 1x mit m finger schnipsen hinbekommt... :-D
ist eben alles ne marketingsache ... und wenn dann in 1-2 jahren wirklich JEDER geschwungene rohre* verbaut, dann wirds hier wahrscheinlich auch dementsprechende freds über die läden geben, die den "trend verschlafen".

ne andere sache ist natürlich dieser persönliche "gefällt"-aspekt, wo sich jeder selbst seine meinung über entsprechende designs machen muss... 
aber da hilft nur eins... was nicht gefällt: nicht kaufen!
 
(soll manchmal helfen!)

...ne andere sache... wieso soll ein taiwanesier nicht genauso gut schweißen können wie n kanadier?! solange die dinger anständig entwickelt werden...



--
*) und man somit sicher sein kann, dass die dinger aus ein und derselben fernostklitsche, die sich auf solche spielereien spezialisiert hat kommen


----------



## Der Toni (25. April 2008)

...wenn die Rockys demnächst in Taiwan geschweißt werden, kann man sich auch gutem Gewissens Shimano Parts dranschrauben.


----------



## decolocsta (25. April 2008)

Der Toni schrieb:


> ...wenn die Rockys demnächst in Taiwan geschweißt werden, kann man sich auch gutem Gewissens Shimano Parts dranschrauben.




  schluss mit dieser "mir kommen nur RF Parts ans Bike" Kacke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arseburn (25. April 2008)

TinglTanglTom schrieb:


> das kam nicht von mir sondern vom lenzen. das kann man an den frästeilen übern dämpfer sehen. mit löcher - canada. ohne löcher taiwan.
> wie käme sonst ein flatline pro rahmen auf den gleichen preis wie ein 1er komplettbike.



  das fällt mir jetzt erst auf! Jetzt erklärt sich tatsächlich auch der Preisunterschied...also dann können sich die Kult-Fetis sich jetzt doch noch einen echten "Made in Canada" Rahmen kaufen  Wenn das alles mal so stimmt....


----------



## subdiver (25. April 2008)

Um es kurz zu machen, ich habe heute bei Bikeaction angerufen.

Die Auskunft von Herrn Marco Schröder von BA lautete wie folgt,

1. seit 2007 ist die Fertigung der Rahmen stückweise nach Taiwan verlegt worden.

2. selbst 2007er Rahmen können schon aus Taiwan stammen.

3. die 2008er Rahmen sind alle in Taiwan geschweisst worden.

4. die Hinterbauschwingteile z.B. vom Element sind auch 2007 schon in Taiwan gefertigt worden.

5. die Komplettierung (Lackierung, Zusammenbau) der RM geschieht weiterhin in Canada, deshalb "built in canada".

6. die Entwicklung findet weiterhin in Canada statt.

7. es ist möglich, dass mein im August 07 gekauftes Element auch schon in Taiwan geschweisst wurde  

So das ist jetzt offiziell !!!!!!!!!!!

Das Telefonat mit Hr. Schröder war sehr nett und er gab mir auf 
meine Fragen offen und ehrlich Auskunft.


----------



## BommelMaster (25. April 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> Die sind aber auch in etwa so teuer wie die Rockys...
> 
> 
> 
> Sehe ich ganz anders ! Auch wenn ich jetzt wieder (zum Hundersten Mal) das Flatline als Beispiel anführe, so ist in Ingenieursaugen (von meinem alten Herren und meinen auch) das Flatline ganz weit vorne....zumindest vom Prinzip her




also rein  von der technik her gesehen:
das flatline ist ein eingelenker mit einer umlenkung, fertig. 

das system ist ohne zweifel super. auch das cannondale perp hat ein ähliches system, das scheint auch super zu sein. 
auch die idee mit verschiedenen dämpferlängen find ich klasse.

nichts destotrotz ist ein rocky aber auch nicht die absolute premiumklasse was fahrwerke angeht. sie sind sehr sehr gut, aber es gibt definitiv ein dutzend ebenbürtige, teilweise auch bessere. wenn man sich z.b. ellsworth ansieht, ihre ICT kinematik ist einfach KLASSE !. die demos werden auch hochgelobt, das cannondale perp hat eh ein ähnliches system usw - die allerinnovativsten sind die bei rocky auch nicht (mehr - vllt waren sie das mal)

ich will damit nicht sagen dass sie schlecht sind - bitte versteht mich nicht falsch. ich fahre selber ein slayer von 2001, bin ein 05er switch und ein 98er element gefahren, alle bikes hatten in ihrem einsatzbereich ihren reiz. toll zu fahren und haltbar.
aber der grund weswegen ich eins wollte war, dass es dieses gewisse etwas hat. du willst auch ne frau mit stil und keine ausm katalog, wenngleich du mit letzter vllt sogar glücklicher werden würdest .


----------



## peterbe (25. April 2008)

Also ran die Taiwanbuletten, die fallen jetzt im Preis: werft sie auf den Markt, vor allem die End-2007er Elements, weil doch niemand so blöd ist, die Taiwankatze im Canadasack zu kaufen. Die Gebrauchtpreise werden, so habe ich aus sicherster Quelle gehört (mehr über pn) schlimmer fallen als faule Hypothekenaktien. 
Ich habe aus definitif sicherer Quelle gehört, dass es hinterm Schweißeraufkleber einen kleinen Punkt gibt, bei dem man unter UV-Licht eine lachende Fratze erkennen kann die bäh ruft, wenn das Rad in Taiwan geschweißt wurde! 
So, jetzt ist Feierabend und ich geh in den Frühling biken (mit einem echten 05er-Canada-Element...)


----------



## Kirschblotze (25. April 2008)

@peterbe

Dein Element ist total veraltet!!! Ich weiss aus definitiv ganz sicherer Quelle, dass das Jahr 2005 mal mindestens 3 Jahre zurückliegt, wenn nicht noch länger! Du fährst mit absolut überholter Technik rum! Sowas kann echt böse enden!!! Ich meine es nur gut mit Dir 

Achja, und aus ganz, ganz, ganz sicherer Quelle weiss ich auch, dass man die Taiwan Rockys an den geschlitzten Schaltaugen erkennt 

Duck' und wech...


----------



## rocsam (25. April 2008)

Hallo,
erstmal vielen Dank an Subdiver für seinen Anruf bei BA!! Die Diskussion, ob ein Taiwan-Rocky (TRM) qualitativ besser/schlechter ist, als ein Canada-Rocky (CRM) wird im Laufe der Zeit jeder für sich durch simples Probefahren herausfinden können. Auf den anstehenden diversen RM-Treffen ergeben sich für jeden von uns dazu genügend Gelegenheiten.
Die Informationspolitik von RM ist trotzdem einfach nicht in Ordnung, denn da wird erst jahrzehntelang ein Mythos/Kult bewusst aufgebaut und Gebetsmühlenartig wiederholt, und dann plötzlich geändert - ohne Begründung- ohne Information, mehr oder weniger klammheimlich. Das schadet der Marke enorm.
Jeder, der 2007 oder 2008 ein CRM wegen dem "C" gekauft hat, muss sich veräppelt fühlen, wenn ihm ein TRM untergeschoben wurde. Eine klare Ansage zu BEGINN der   Produktionsverlagerung wäre nur fair gewesen.
Ich persönlich habe bislang seit 10 Jahren jedes Jahr ein neues  CRM gekauft, ohne andere Bikes vorher probezufahren. Das "C" war für mich entscheidend und die Art und Weise, wie in Canada produziert/geschweißt wurde. Wer garantiert mir, dass die TRM genauso "mit Liebe von Hand" mit geringsten Toleranzen und höchster Präzision geschweißt werden, wie vorher in Canada???   Mein Fazit aus dieser Sache:Ab sofort werde ich bei meinem alljährlichen Neukauf eben nicht mehr nur bei meinem RM-Händler vorstellig werden, sondern auch andere Taiwan-Bikes probefahren. Ich werde kritischer vergleichen, mir länger Zeit lassen, auf Schnäppchen achten, usw....RM hat einen "Junkie" weniger- ich bin auf Entzug- aus purer Enttäuschung über die Informationspolitik und das "was kehrt uns unser Marketing-Geschwätz von gestern"-Gehabe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jota (25. April 2008)

mit der informationspolitik, hat sich rm & ba ein fettes eigentor geschossen.
zumindest bei mir.


----------



## swannema (25. April 2008)

Da war wohl eine Truppe Unternehmensberater bei RM unterwegs. 
Ich finde es jedenfalls schade und werde mir halt kein Rocky mehr kaufen, dabei geht es nicht einmal darum, dass die Teile jetzt in Taiwan gefertigt werden, sondern die Art und Weise wie man von RM auf den Arm genommen wird. Von wegen kanadisches LebensgefÃ¼hl, fÃ¼r das man dann gleich ein paar hundert â¬ mehr bezahlen darf.
Es wird  Zeit, dass die Ihre Webseite Ã¤ndern:


> Wir sind in British Columbia verwurzelt Seit 1981 bauen wir unsere Bikes in Vancouver, British Columbia (Kanada). Wir sind stolz darauf. Beim Biken in den Bergen hier behÃ¤lt man einen klaren Kopf - deshalb entwickeln und bauen wir unsere Bikes nach wie vor selbst. Unsere gesamte Firma befindet sich untern einem Dach. Unser Versprechen: QualitÃ¤t Wir entwerfen, entwickeln und fertigen unsere Bikes an einem Ort. Dabei kÃ¶nnen wir auf das Wissen und die Erfahrung unserer langjÃ¤hrigen Mitarbeiter bauen. Leute, die den Unterschied zwischen einem guten und einem ultimativen Bike sofort erkennen. Das Ergebnis sind Bikes, die wissen, woher sie kommen, fÃ¼r Biker, die wissen, wohin sie wollen.


----------



## Kirschblotze (25. April 2008)

Da ich selbst zu den evtl. veräppelten gehöre, kann ich die Kritik an der Informationspolitik nachvollziehen. Nur was tatsächlich Sache ist, und was wo produziert wird, ist nicht geklärt. Auch ich habe bei Bikeaction angerufen, und mir wurde mitgeteilt, dass die Elements noch immer in Kanada geschweisst werden! Und nu? Stimmt die Aussage von Subdivers Telefonat oder meine? Ich weiss es nicht! Und sich deswegen verrückt zu machen, habe ich keine Lust zu. Wenn sie mir ein Kuckuckskind untergeschoben haben sollten, was ich nicht glaube, dann gibt es Ärger 

Wie auch immer, es liegt nun an Rocky mit offenen Karten zu spielen, und ein klares Statement abzugeben. Und unsere beiden Gespräche sind nichts weiteres als Indizien dafür, dass Rocky nach und nach sicherlich alles nach Taiwan verlagern wird. Und wirtschaftlich gesehen ist es total verständlich, auch wenn ich es anders lieber hätte.

Und am ersten Mai gibt es ein neue Rocky Webseite. Vielleicht erfährt man dann dort mehr!


----------



## subdiver (26. April 2008)

@ Kirschblotze
Mit wem hast Du bei BA telefoniert ?
Welche Auskunft hast Du genau von BA erhalten ?

Z.B. ist heute mein Rocky-Dealer, Markus von MT-Sports, aus allen Wolken
gefallen, als ich ihm von meinem gestrigen Telefonat mit BA erzählt habe.
Markus wusste davon nichts, möchte diesen Sachverhalt, auch in seinem eigenen Interesse, 
jetzt offiziell von Dirk Janz geklärt haben.


----------



## Nofaith (26. April 2008)

Na, dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob von Herrn Janz eine eindeutige Aussage kommt oder alles in Watte gepackt wird. Normalerweise müsste er durch den Forums-Betreuer über diese Diskussion ja schon informiert sein.

Marketingtechnisch wäre sowas mitten in der Saison schon problematisch, auch wenn hier einige immer mit der Keule kommen:"Kümmer Dich nicht drum wo 's her kommt, geh lieber biken!", so kaufen doch viele gerade wegen des Kult-Faktors. Man muss sich ja nur mal hier umschauen, 50% interessiert's, den anderen 50% ist's wurscht.

Aus technischer Sicht gibt's z.B. kaum Argument einen Vertex 70 Rahmen für 1199 zu kaufen, da gibt's vergleichbare Alu-Rahmen günstiger(z.B. Specialized S-Works M5 1583gr 899 Gr. L, Votec V.XC 1680gr 895,...)

Nicht falsch verstehen, hab meiner Süssen jetzt auch 'nen Vertex-Rahmen besorgt, allerdings noch einen schönen von 2005, ohne Rohrgebiege.


----------



## SAgent (26. April 2008)

Immer dieses Gelaber..... jeder muss für sich entscheiden was er haben möcht und bereit ist dafür auszugeben. Preise sind doch Schall und Rauch, wenns darum geht dann kauft euch nen Kinesis Rahmen, kein Scott, Specialized oder Ghost etc kann da mithalten vom Preis. Und aus den gleichen Fabriken kommen sie auch noch. Preis/Leistung kann nie ein Argument für ein Rocky sein.

Was aber den möglichen "Betrug" angeht, zu behaupten es würde in Canada *geschweisst* und dann kriegt man Fernost, dass finde ich ist wirklich dreist. Nur ob wirklich das behauptet wird sei mal dahingestellt. Und "built in canada" kann ich überall draufschreiben, selbst wenn nur die Endkappen der Schaltzüge am Flughafen in Vancouver draufgesteckt wurden.


----------



## subdiver (26. April 2008)

@ Nofaith
Mit "offiziell geklärt" meinte ich, dass es für den Markus als RM-Dealer geklärt wird, im Interesse seiner Kunden. 
Ob es dann von BA hier im Forum eine offizielle Stellungnahme geben wird,
weiß der Markus natürlich nicht.

@ SAgent
Es ist rein rechtlich kein Betrug "built in canada" auf in Taiwan geschweisste Rahmen zu schreiben. 
Denn in Canada werden sie ja lackiert und die Bikes endmontiert, das reicht für "built in canada".

@ All
Für die das Thema interessant ist, macht Euch doch den "Spaß" und ruft alle bei BA an, 
dann wird es hier bestimmt bald eine offizielle Stellungnahme geben, wetten ?


----------



## All-Mountain (26. April 2008)

Ob jetzt alle Rockys ab 2008 oder nur die Hardtails (ausgenommen Team-Modelle) und das Flatline (mein Wissenstand) in Taiwan geschweißt werden, wird sich mit Sicherheit noch klären. Die Info-Politik von BA läßt bei diesen Thema leider schon des längeren zu wünschen übrig. 
Sicher scheint zu sein, dass die Verlagerung der Rahmenproduktion nach Taiwan kommen wird.

Was bedeutet das für mich als Rocky Fan und Besitzer von 4 Rockys? 
*Die Marke Rocky Mountain hat ihren Zauber verloren!! Kaufte man doch bisher ein handgemachtes Einzelstück, investiert man in Zukunft in Stangenware.* 
Fazit: Rocky ist auf den Boden der Markt-Realität angekommen und muss sich mit anderen Bike-Marken in Puncto Qualität, Innovation und ja vor allen auch in Puncto Preis vergleichen lassen.
Rocky wird künftig härter um Kunden kämpfen müssen, da der Nimbus des Besonderen verloren ist. Die Rocky Entwickler und Marketingstrategen werden sich warm anziehen müssen um auf den hart umkämpften Markt bestehen zu können.

Bleibt für mich die Frage: musste das wirklich sein


----------



## Dr. Faust (26. April 2008)

Ich hab ein Slayer, ein Element (Team) und ein Vertex (Team).
Und es ist mir so unglaublich egal, wo die produziert wurden. Auch in Nordamerika stehen keine Kanadier in der Produktionsstraße, die jeden Rahmen in Bärenblut härten.
Und gepfuscht wird im heiligen Land genau so wie überall (siehe Bild).


----------



## All-Mountain (26. April 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Slayer, ein Element (Team) und ein Vertex (Team).
> Und es ist mir so unglaublich egal, wo die produziert wurden. Auch in Nordamerika stehen keine Kanadier in der Produktionsstraße, die jeden Rahmen in Bärenblut härten.
> Und gepfuscht wird im heiligen Land genau so wie überall (siehe Bild).



Objektiv betrachtet ist es auch nicht so, dass in Canada handgemachte  Produkte "besser" müssen. Hier geht's auch nicht um Fakten, sondern um das Legensgefühl, (Image, Mythos, Kult - nenn es wie Du willst) das man bei Rocky (teuer) mitgekauft hat.
Emotionen vs. Fakten.
Vermutlich schwer zu verstehen für Jemand dem sowas "unglaublich egal" ist. Für die meisten Rocky-Kunden spielt das aber durchaus eine Rolle. Darum glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass sich Rocky als Unternehmen damit einen Gefallen tut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (27. April 2008)

Ich fand den Vergleich mit der Uhr schon sehr treffend - es geht nicht um technische Überlegeneheit, sondern um Flair, Stil und Emotionen.
Das läßt sich nicht rein rational erklären - muss es auch gar nicht.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. April 2008)

Rocky Mountain kocht auch nur mit Wasser ;-)
und heilig werden die Mitarbeiter auch nicht sein


----------



## Red Dragon (27. April 2008)

> Rocky Mountain kocht auch nur mit Wasser ;-)
> und heilig werden die Mitarbeiter auch nicht sein



Den Anspruch erhebt hier ja auch keiner. Der Vergleich mit den Uhren ist wirklich passend, weil rational lässt sich der Kauf einer Breitling oder Glashütte auch nicht erklären. 

So, und jetzt zum eigentlichen Thema, ich wills mal mit 'nen Zitat sagen:

"Meine beiden Söhne sind tot!"

So sieht bei mir momentan aus, Rocky ist für mich tot. Es ist nicht nur der Fabrikationstandort Taiwan, es ist zum Großteil die Informationspolitik von Rocky. Denn die ist, gelinde gesagt, zum Kotzen! 
Ich meine, das ist Verarsche aus der untersten Schublade und Betrug am Käufer, wenn der für Canada-Made bezahlt und Taiwan-Made bekommt.

Ich denke, die Jungs bei Rocky werden sich verdammt warm anziehen müssen, den nun ist der "Zauber" Rocky Mountain weg, denn der bestand bisher aus Canada-Handmade, tollen Lackierungen, toller Verarbeitung und bester Qualität.

Denn Taiwan-Made kann ich zu besserem Preis auch von Canyon etc. kaufen, da ist das Fahrwerk nicht schlechter, nur die Ausstattung ist für das Geld viel besser!



> Bleibt für mich die Frage: Musste das wirklich sein


Seh ich genauso, und ich hoffe Rocky fällt mit der Strategie voll auf die Fresse! Anderst werden die Manager es wohl nicht lernen......


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. April 2008)

die werden sich schon was ausdenken ;-) und ich denk ma so dase die Bikes wieder in ihrem eigenen Land schweisen werden. Jetzt zerbrecht euch nich den Kopf drüber geht lieber raus biken, isn geiles Wetter was ich jetzt auch tun werd, frische Luft reinigt die Birne


----------



## rocsam (27. April 2008)

...arbeitet der Betreuer des Forums noch immer an seiner Stellungnahme??????  ..oder ist er zur Zeit in Urlaub????

Hier eine Hilfestellung:
Wo (in welchem Land dieser Erde) werden seit wann welche Rahmen/bikes von Rocky Mountain (das waren die, die bis 2006 in ihren Katalogen und bis heute auf ihrer Homepage immer von Kanada reden, die überall Ahornblätter auf ihre Produkte pappen und sehr oft "build in canada" auf Sitzstreben/Kettenstreben kleben...)

- geschweißt
- lackiert
- montiert

DAS KANN DOCH NICHT SO SCHWER SEIN; hierauf eine offizielle Antwort zu geben????
Das BA einem erzählt, alles ab 2008 und vieles schon seit 2007 kommt aus Taiwan und ein anderer von BA erzählt wieder etwas anderes, WAS SOLL DAS??? 
Manche Händler sind darüber informiert, andere wieder gar nicht, WAS SOLL DAS?????
Hallo, aufwachen, ein Premium-Produkt verliert gerade seinen Nimbus!!!!

Ach ja, wenn es obendrauf eine offizielle und nachvollziehbare BEGRÜNDUNG für eine Produktionsverlagerung gibt, dann bin ich der letzte, der RM die Treue bricht (...habe aktuell 12Stück im Keller...)
...


----------



## Catsoft (27. April 2008)

Auch früher kamen einzelne RMs aus Fernost (Japan). Aber es gab eine Fertigung in BC und die hatte Gesichter. Jetzt wird RM eine gesichtslose Firma mit Fertigung aller teile in Fernost. Ob das qualitativ besser oder schlechter ist, ist mir latte... RM war für mich Emotion und ich hab viel davon im Keller hängen


----------



## el Lingo (27. April 2008)

Mal eine Frage: Wenn Ihr vor der Entscheidung stehen würdet, bei gleichbleibend hohen Kosten zu produzieren, weiterhin kleine Stückzahlen zu verkaufen und damit eine kleine Gruppe echter Freaks glücklich zu machen ODER die Produktion nach Fernost zu verlagern, damit die Kosten zu senken, evtl. sogar die Prozesse zu stabilisieren, die Stückzahlen zu erhöhen, bessere Absatzpreise und damit verbunden die Absatzmenge zu erhöhen und ein paar Freaks zu verprellen, wie würdet Ihr entschieden, wenn Ihr das Unternehmen voran bringen wollt?
Ihr überschätzt Eure Marktmacht ziemlich stark.


----------



## subdiver (27. April 2008)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage: Wenn Ihr vor der Entscheidung stehen würdet, bei gleichbleibend hohen Kosten zu produzieren, weiterhin kleine Stückzahlen zu verkaufen und damit eine kleine Gruppe echter Freaks glücklich zu machen ODER die Produktion nach Fernost zu verlagern, damit die Kosten zu senken, evtl. sogar die Prozesse zu stabilisieren, die Stückzahlen zu erhöhen, bessere Absatzpreise und damit verbunden die Absatzmenge zu erhöhen und ein paar Freaks zu verprellen, wie würdet Ihr entschieden, wenn Ihr das Unternehmen voran bringen wollt?
> Ihr überschätzt Eure Marktmacht ziemlich stark.



Sehe ich anders  

Denn es gibt genug Beispiele ehemaliger Kultfirmen, die genau diesen Weg 
gegangen sind und nun größte Schwierigkeiten haben, sich gegen günstigere Marken- 
und Versenderbikes am Markt durchzusetzen.

Wer hat denn Rocky Mountain gekauft und der Marke jahrzehntelang
die Treue gehalten, die Freaks !!
Wer hat den Kult um RM mitbegründet, die Freaks !!!

Der typische Mainstream-Kunde kauft alle paar Jahre, 
das Bike was gerade preisgünstig, hipp und in ist.

Wenn ich die Absatzmenge eines Produktes erhöhen möchte, 
dann benötge ich neue Käuferschichten und muß das Produkt 
in der Regel billiger machen.

Unterm Strich heißt das, ich MUSS mehr produzieren um den gleichen Gewinn zu realisieren, 
den ich mit geringeren Stückzahlen, aber dafür mit einem teureren Produkt erzielen könnte. 

Meine Meinung, bei Rocky Mountain (oder Pro Cycle) sitzen neuerdings ein paar College-Boys 
(die wahrscheinlich von Bikes und Bikern keine Ahnung haben), die meinen nun richtig Kasse machen zu müssen.

Leider verprellen sie mit ihren kurzsichtigen Entscheidung die Stammkundschaft 
und ruinieren das jahrzehntelang aufgebaute Firmenimage


----------



## Nofaith (27. April 2008)

Naja, die Absatzpreise sind ja eigentlich nur in Europa so hoch, in den USA und Canada sieht's schon anders aus. 

Wenn Du ein Produkt, gleich welche Sparte, mehr über den Preis verkaufen möchtest, wird es auch mehr mit anderen Marken verglichen. Du musst dann technisch weit vorne dabei sein, die Ausstattung muss stimmen und zuletzt auch das Image. Um mit den "big globale Players" mitzuhalten, muss Rocky(ProCycle) dann noch einiges investieren.

Ein Vertex Team-Rahmen gegen einen Scott Scale, Specialized Carbon HT oder Simplon zieht den kürzeren, es sei denn der Kunde möchte einen Alu-Rahmen. Den bekommst Du aber ebenfalls bei den anderen Marken zu einem besseren Preis bei gleichem Gewicht und gleichwertiger Verarbeitung. Solch ein Rahmen hat sich über den "Handmade" und "Kananda"-Faktor verkauft, nicht nur, keine Frage, aber es spielt schon eine Rolle. 

Trotzdem werd ich bei zukünftigen Bikes auch Rocky mit einbeziehen, nur wird halt kritischer verglichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grüner Hulk (27. April 2008)

Vorschlag wie man hier im Forum darauf reagieren könnte:

*Thread für Rockybesitzer die noch Kanadische Rockies haben
Thread für Rockybesitzer die Taiwanesische Rockies haben*


----------



## subdiver (27. April 2008)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Naja, die Absatzpreise sind ja eigentlich nur in Europa so hoch, in den USA und Canada sieht's schon anders aus.



Aber auch die Mitbewerber bieten günstigere Absatzpreise in den USA 
und Canada als in Europa an.

Z.B. das Vertex (made in taiwan) verkauft sich wie "Sauerbier",
im Vergleich zur ähnlich teuren Konkurrenz.


----------



## decolocsta (27. April 2008)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage: Wenn Ihr vor der Entscheidung stehen würdet, bei gleichbleibend hohen Kosten zu produzieren, weiterhin kleine Stückzahlen zu verkaufen und damit eine kleine Gruppe echter Freaks glücklich zu machen ODER die Produktion nach Fernost zu verlagern, damit die Kosten zu senken, evtl. sogar die Prozesse zu stabilisieren, die Stückzahlen zu erhöhen, bessere Absatzpreise und damit verbunden die Absatzmenge zu erhöhen und ein paar Freaks zu verprellen, wie würdet Ihr entschieden, wenn Ihr das Unternehmen voran bringen wollt?
> Ihr überschätzt Eure Marktmacht ziemlich stark.



hmpf,

zurück zum Autovergleich.

Wieso gehen dann Ferrari, Rolls-Royce usw. diesen weg, wäre doch viel praktischer die Dinger in Massen herzustellen damit dann nicht nur die oberen 10.000 damit rumfahren können, sondern die oberen 100.000.

Ganz einfach, es hat was mit Emotionen zu tun, nicht mit Massenherstellung und Gewinnorientierung.
Und genau diese Emotionen hat uns Rocky seit Jahren durchs Marketing
eingetrichtert.


----------



## xMARTINx (27. April 2008)

am ende gehts nur um den umsatz,rocky verkauft genuaso viele räder wie sonst,aber da die ersparnis die durch die taiwanproduktion nicht an den endkunden weitergegeben wird verdient rocky am ende natürlich mehr und schreibt trotzdem auf seine räder made in canada...eher traurig


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. April 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> am ende gehts nur um den umsatz,rocky verkauft genuaso viele räder wie sonst,aber da die ersparnis die durch die taiwanproduktion nicht an den endkunden weitergegeben wird verdient rocky am ende natürlich mehr und schreibt trotzdem auf seine räder made in canada...eher traurig



das wissen wir schon lange villeicht hat rocky auch gerade en finanzsturz erlitten und muss die zahlen durch billigere produktion und massenware wieder anheben. - man weiß es nicht


----------



## rocsam (27. April 2008)

..es hÃ¤tte genÃ¼gend Alternativen fÃ¼r RM gegeben: Zum Beispiel eine "Signature"-Line anzubieten, nur Rahmen, spezielle Lackierung und eben noch handmade in Vancouver B.C., von mir aus 1000â¬ teurer als jetzt wenn RM aktuell nicht genÃ¼gend daran verdient-parallell dazu hÃ¤tte man nach VorankÃ¼ndigung die 30-50-70er usw-Linien nach Taiwan verlagern  kÃ¶nnen dann hÃ¤tte der Kunde wenigstens die WahlmÃ¶glichkeit und man hÃ¤tte die SchweiÃer, die zum Teil 25Jahre Erfahrung haben,  nicht nach Hause schicken mÃ¼ssen. 
Das ist es ja, was mich so aufregt: Allem Anschein nach wollte mann KLAMMHEIMLICH die Produktion verlagern, sorry aber so nicht: ich bin ein Kunde und will informiert werden! Wenn mein 2007 SXC NICHT aus Kanada kommt, will ich einen Umtausch in ein CRM oder Wandlung/Minderung des Kaufpreises: Mein HÃ¤ndler wird sich jetzt erstmal warm anziehen mÃ¼ssen, sollte dort keine Kulanz zu erkennen sein, werde ich mir rechtliche Schritte Ã¼berlegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. April 2008)

rocsam schrieb:


> ..es hätte genügend Alternativen für RM gegeben: Zum Beispiel eine "Signature"-Line anzubieten, nur Rahmen, spezielle Lackierung und eben noch handmade in Vancouver B.C., von mir aus 1000 teurer als jetzt wenn RM aktuell nicht genügend daran verdient-parallell dazu hätte man nach Vorankündigung die 30-50-70er usw-Linien nach Taiwan verlagern  können dann hätte der Kunde wenigstens die Wahlmöglichkeit und man hätte die Schweißer, die zum Teil 25Jahre Erfahrung haben,  nicht nach Hause schicken müssen.
> Das ist es ja, was mich so aufregt: Allem Anschein nach wollte mann KLAMMHEIMLICH die Produktion verlagern, sorry aber so nicht: ich bin ein Kunde und will informiert werden! Wenn mein 2007 SXC NICHT aus Kanada kommt, will ich einen Umtausch in ein CRM oder Wandlung/Minderung des Kaufpreises: Mein Händler wird sich jetzt erstmal warm anziehen müssen, sollte dort keine Kulanz zu erkennen sein, werde ich mir rechtliche Schritte überlegen...



übertreiben braucht man auch nicht...


----------



## Ghostshifter (27. April 2008)

Erst mal ein    

Komme gerade aus dem Keller und habe meinen 07er sxc inspiziert.
"ML" hat den Rahmen geschweißt. 
Mir schwant schlimmes dabei, könnte z. B. "Mai Ling" bedeuten   

Aber ohne Scherz, auch ich finde, es sollte klar gestellt werden, was ab wann aus TW kommt und auch die Homepage sollte nicht mehr den Eindruck von "geschweißt in C." vermitteln dürfen.

Da wird BA am Festival diese Woche wohl einiges zu erklären haben. Ich hoffe aber, dass es schon vorher ein klares Statement gibt.


----------



## rocsam (27. April 2008)

... neuerdings haben die Bikes von RM einen silbernen Aufkleber mit den schwarzen Buchstaben "EN" und einer Nummer am unteren Ende des Unterrohres. Zudem gibt es Bikes mit "PRK"-Seriennummer, die am Rande des Tretlagers eingestanzt ist. Beides sind deutliche Hinweise auf Taiwan-Fertigung. Früher hatte RM nur einen Prägestempel, der mit der Jahreszahl anfing und eine fünfstellige, fortlaufende Serien-Nummer. Vielleicht sind das die letzten Canada-Bikes?! Irgendwie muss ja auch RM selber den Produktionsstandort unterscheiden können... Naja, wahrscheinlich hat mit den FORM-Rohrsätzen alles begonnen: *F*ormerly *O*riginal *R*ocky *M*ountain . Auch "LC2R" wäre dann eine versteckte Taiwan-Codierung: *L*ow *C*ost thanks to *R*epublic of Corea (Taiwan)  
@ Hunter-dirt: Sorry, aber wenn ich beim Kauf ausdrücklich nach dem Produktionsort des gesamten Bikes frage und der Händler mir Canada nennt und das Bike dann doch aus Taiwan kommt, ist das arglistige Täuschung!! (ohne Übertreibung  
@ Grüner Hulk: Klasse Idee, ich bin dabei, wir sollten auch im Forum deutlich zwischen CRM und TRM unterscheiden!!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. April 2008)

kann auch sein das er die information garnicht bekommen hat 
beschwer dich lieber bei rocky mountain ^^

lieber taiwan als china


----------



## rocsam (27. April 2008)

..klar, dass werde ich auch tun, trotzdem ist der erste Ansprechpartner der Händler..


----------



## Kirschblotze (27. April 2008)

@rocsam: Deine Ausführungen bezüglich der diversen Nummern auf den Rahmen finde ich interessant. Ich habe mich gerade mal unter mein Element 50 gelegt. Meine Seriennummer ist geprägt und entspricht folgendem Nummernschema 2008XXXXXX, d.h. Jahreszahl und eine sechsstellige, fortlaufende Nummer. Vielleicht habe ich ja echt noch Glück gehabt! Aber trotzdem lieber mal abwarten was die nächsten Tage noch so ans Tageslicht bringen werden.


----------



## rocsam (27. April 2008)

@ Kirschblotze: Hat Dein Element50 den erwähnten silbernen Aufkleber? Wenn nicht dann könnte es wirklich noch ein CRM sein. Vielleicht meint BA ja mit 2008 das Produktionsdatum ab Januar 2008 und nicht den Modelljahrgang 2008, der wurde schließlich schon ab ca. September 2007 ausgeliefert...


----------



## Kirschblotze (27. April 2008)

@rocsam: Nein, den von Dir beschriebenen Aufkleber habe ich nicht! Habe gerade nochmal nachgeschaut 

Folgende Aufkleber habe ich auf meinem Element 50:


 Silbernen Aufkleber mit der Aufschrift "Hand Crafted Proudly signed by the welder who created your frameset". Dieser Aufkleber ist unterschrieben. Er befindet sich am Sitzrohr oben, hinten.
 Am Anfang des Oberrohrs habe ich einen "Rocky Mountain Handcrafted" Aufkleber mit einem Fingerabdruck im Hintergrund.
 Und ansonsten noch die üblichen Verdächtigen "Built in Canada" auf der Innenseite der Kettenstrebe, dann noch "Fox Custom Valved", "RMB 19"", usw. Wobei ich einige sinnfreie abgemacht habe 

Also das würde mich echt freuen, wenn ich noch einen echten RM-Kanadier ergattert haben sollte 

Aber die Informationspolitik ist wirklich katastrophal von Rocky Mountain und/oder Bikeaction. Auch wenn ich es verstehen kann, wenn sie nach Taiwan verlagern, für mich wird es schwierig dann nochmal ein Rocky zu kaufen. Dann kaufe ich mir wirklich lieber einen echten Taiwaner  Oder halt ein Nicolai oder was auch immer, wo ich mir wirklich sicher sein kann, dass der Aufpreis in Ordnung geht, und ich etwas handgefertigtes bekomme, und nicht nur handbemalt usw.


----------



## Nofaith (27. April 2008)

@ hunter-dirt

Un nu mal etwas politische Bildung. Rate mal wer Anspruch auf Taiwan erhebt seit dem Japan den Krieg verloren hat!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. April 2008)

is mir doch scheiß egal xD taiwan is taiwan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (27. April 2008)

Wenigstens einer mit Humor!  Falls man sich mal sieht!


----------



## subdiver (28. April 2008)

Ghostshifter schrieb:


> "ML" hat den Rahmen geschweißt.
> 
> Ich hoffe aber, dass es schon vorher ein klares Statement gibt.



Mein Rahmen wurde auch von M.L. geschweisst  

Eine Stellungnahme von BA vor dem Festival wird es wahrscheinlich 
nicht geben, denn der Boss ist schon am Lago.

@ Kirschblotze
Ich möchte dich nochmals fragen, 
was und von wem wurde Dir von BA am Telefon erzählt ?


----------



## Kirschblotze (28. April 2008)

@Subdiver: Ich habe am Freitag (25.4.2008) um 15:10 Uhr die zentrale Nummer 06071/9234-0 von Bikeaction angerufen. Wer dort abgehoben hat kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Ich habe mir den Namen nicht gemerkt  

Gefragt habe ich lediglich danach, ob mein Element von Oktober 2007 noch in Kanada geschweißt wurde oder nicht. Der Herr am Telefon versicherte mir, dass dies der Fall sei! Es hörte sich für mich auch so an, dass auch die aktuellen Elements noch in Kanada geschweißt werden.

Im gleichen Atemzug fragte er mich was gegen einen Produktion in Taiwan aus meiner Sicht sprechen würde. Ich sagte daraufhin, dass qualitativ sicherlich nichts dagegen spreche, für mich dies allerdings aus anderen Gründen nicht relevant sei. Allein diese Reaktion auf meine Frage zeigt mir, dass wir wohl ein sehr heiklen Punkt bei Rocky gerade ansprechen. Und ich sehe dies als Indiz dafür, dass nach und nach alle oder fast alle Rockys in Taiwan geschweißt werden.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (28. April 2008)

das M.L kann alles heißen


----------



## dirtpaw (28. April 2008)

Hab am WE mal meine Rahmen unter die Lupe genommen. Interessanter Punkt: Bis 2003 steht da: "signed by the welder who created your frameset". Soweit eindeutig! Ab 2005 (2004 hab ich im Moment nicht griffbereit) heisst es "...signed by one of the welders how creates each framest" (sinngemäss) ...also schon mal hier ein deutlicher Weichspüler. Mich würde interessieren, wo mein 07er Switch herkommt....
die volle Taiwanhysterie!!!

happy trails


----------



## rocsam (28. April 2008)

..ich frage mich eh`wie das in Taiwan gehen soll, die signieren mit "MaiLing" oder wem auch immer die Plakette, legen diese zu genau dem von MaiLing geschweißten  Rahmen, der dann nach Kanada geflogen/geschippert wird, dort wird GENAU DIESE Plakette dann nach dem lackieren auf den richtigen Rahmen...??...Da müssen die doch durcheinander kommen; vom Quality Inspection Record ganz zu schweigen...Aber wenn es Roboter sind, wirds wieder einfacher, da schweisst dann der MaiLing-Roboter alle Rahmen und signiert auch alle Plaketten, dann ist es egal, welche Plakette auf welchen Rahmen geklebt wird... 
Was sagen eigentlich unsere HÄNDLER so dazu?? Die haben doch sicher auch eine Meinung?? Lieber Markus von MT, liebes bike-it-easy-Team, lieber Frank K. aus G. äußert Euch doch bitte mal dazu. Was erzählt Ihr euren Kunden, die sich jetzt für ein RM interessieren und nach dessen Herkunft fragen????


----------



## subdiver (28. April 2008)

Warum macht Ihr es nicht wie Kirschblotze und ich ?
Ruft bei Bikeaction an und fragt wo die Dinger geschweisst werden.
Lasst Euch aber den Namen des BA-Mitarbeiter geben.
Wetten, dass wir dann ganz schnell eine offizielle Stellungnahme bekommen


----------



## BommelMaster (28. April 2008)

rocsam schrieb:


> ..es hätte genügend Alternativen für RM gegeben: Zum Beispiel eine "Signature"-Line anzubieten, nur Rahmen, spezielle Lackierung und eben noch handmade in Vancouver B.C., von mir aus 1000 teurer als jetzt wenn RM aktuell nicht genügend daran verdient-parallell dazu hätte man nach Vorankündigung die 30-50-70er usw-Linien nach Taiwan verlagern  können dann hätte der Kunde wenigstens die Wahlmöglichkeit und man hätte die Schweißer, die zum Teil 25Jahre Erfahrung haben,  nicht nach Hause schicken müssen.



genau das finde ich ehrlich gesagt genauso wenig sinnvoll.

den flair um rocky macht nicht nur das handgeschweißte aus, auch die exkluxivität die damit verbunden ist.

wenn du die wahl hättest zwischen einem billig ferrari und einem teuren verrari. funktionieren gleich und sehen gleich aus, würdest du auch den billigen nehmen. das ist genauso blödsinn wie alles in taiwan herstellen zu lassen. wenn man eine teils -teils fertigung macht geht das image trotzdem verloren. weil dann die kiddies für die hälfte vom geld mit dem gleichen bike rumfahren wie du, da ärgerst du dich auch


----------



## rocsam (28. April 2008)

@BommelMaster: OK, wenn die Taiwan-RM nur noch die Hälfte kosten würden, dann bringt das wenig aber ich denke, die Preise bleiben da, wo sie sind bei ev. minimal besserer Ausstattung, die "Canada-Handmade" wären somit ca. 1000 teurer und nur als Rahmen erhältlich, das wäre so wie bei vielen Marken: Die Stahl-Rolex zum Einstieg und die Gold/Platin-Version für den ""Freak""...Zudem wäre der Ball endlich in unserem Garten, wir hätten es in der Hand, den Canada-Nimbus am Leben zu erhalten, indem wir uns einfach auf diese limitierten Rahmen stürzen. Tun wir es nicht, könnte RM sagen: "Seht ihr, wir haben alles versucht, um "Handmade in Canada" am Leben zu erhalten- es hat nicht gereicht, die User wollen halt Taiwan-RM" ... Aber so entscheidet RM ganz alleine, was der Markt angeblich will-und diese Entscheidung geht halt leider am Markt vorbei da jetzt jedes TRM in direkter Konkurrenz zu jedem anderen Taiwan-Bike steht! Ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht, die letzten Kataloge seit 2004 mal auf das " welded in Canada-Bekenntnis" hin zu durchleuchten: Es kommt mir jetzt wie heimlich von langer Hand eingefädelt vor. Von Jahr zu Jahr weniger Infos was wie&wo hergestellt wird....In pinkbike stand zum Flatline der Kommentar: "The Flatline is the first RM - Fullsuspension mittred, welded and produced in Taiwan..not quite the end of an era"...Das stimmt ja so wohl auch nicht, wenn schon seit 2007 stückweise verlagert wurde...RM hatte anscheinend von Anfang an nicht im Traum die Absicht, seine treuen Fans zu informieren oder gar aufzuklären! Das macht mich persönlich traurig und wütend. Es ist wichtig, dass sich soviele an diesem Thema beteiligen. Ich finde es deshalb auch gut, das subdiver diesen separaten Thread aufgemacht hat.  Die zum teil völlig konträren Aussagen von BA machen die Sache noch unseriöser- und das will eine MARKE sein?? Da informiert ja jeder Baumarkt-Discounter seine Kunden ausführlicher und vor allem BEVOR sie das Produkt kaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (28. April 2008)

Man wird wohl versuchen das Thema "auszusitzen". 

Interessanterweise hat man längere Zeit nicht's vom Moderator gehört bzw. gesehen. Bilder zum Promoten konnte man aber heute einstellen, eine Stellungnahme zu diesem Thema ist aber weiterhin nicht möglich.


----------



## Ghostshifter (28. April 2008)

Wer kennt noch die RM DVD die vor ein paar Jahren bei den Bikes dabei war?
Ich habe Sie gerade angeschaut und da wurde noch das Besondere der Rockys hervorgehoben.
Wenn ich dann jetzt diese Mitteilung sehe, kommt man sich von Rocky doch ziemlich vera....t vor.
Ich werde es mal per Mail bei BA probieren. Mal schauen ob sie auf Tauchstation gehen.
Wenn die nicht auftauchen, würde ich mich auch an BIKE oder Mountain-Bike wenden.


----------



## Redking (28. April 2008)

Ghostshifter schrieb:


> Wer kennt noch die RM DVD die vor ein paar Jahren bei den Bikes dabei war?
> Ich habe Sie gerade angeschaut und da wurde noch das Besondere der Rockys hervorgehoben.
> Wenn ich dann jetzt diese Mitteilung sehe, kommt man sich von Rocky doch ziemlich vera....t vor.
> Ich werde es mal per Mail bei BA probieren. Mal schauen ob sie auf Tauchstation gehen.
> Wenn die nicht auftauchen, würde ich mich auch an BIKE oder Mountain-Bike wenden.



Du meinst die!!






Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Ghostshifter (28. April 2008)

Genau die !!
Mail an BA ist raus. Schaun mer mal.


----------



## Kirschblotze (29. April 2008)

@NoFaith: Jupp, das ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass TurboLenzen sich zu diesem Thema nicht mehr äußert. Sehr schade!

Sieht wirklich nach Hinhaltetaktik aus!

Ich finde das Verhalten von Rocky und Bikeaction mir als Kunden gegenüber derzeit unprofessionell. Uns bleibt aber ersteinmal nichts weiter übrig als abzuwarten. Traurig aber wahr!


----------



## meth3434 (29. April 2008)

puh.........................

Jungs sorry aber was hier abgeht ist echt der gipfel! Wovon? Sicherlich nicht an Dreistigkeit von Seiten BA... eher Eurer scheinbar grenzenlosen Ignoranz und Selbstverliebtheit! 

Zuerstmal: Vielleicht hätte sich BA leichter daran getan hier etwas offzielles reinzuschreiben, vielleicht ist das aber auch gar nicht in deren Interesse... denn ganz ehrlich: Wer glaubt ihr eigentlich wer ihr seit? Eine auserwählte Kundenschaar von besserer couleur? Wie abgehoben kann man eigentlich sein zu denken dass nur weil man in einem dämlichen Internetforum nach Informationen, wie ein Kleinkind nach einer Flasche schreit, bei BA der notstand ausbricht? Ganz ehrlich mit dem Ton mit dem hier um sich geworfen wird, würde ich keinen von euch auch nur einen Schritt entgegenkommen... "Abtauchen" "arglistige Täuschung" "verschleierungstaktiken"... Ihr tut gerade so als wärt ihr der Nabel der Welt und jemand plant einen gross angelegten Coup auf eure Gesundheit! Schon mal dran gedacht dass andere (und zwar genau die nach denen ihr ruft) einfach selbst gerade was zu tun haben, und vielleicht sogar wichtigeres als euch Firmeninterna zukommen zu lassen? Schon mal was vom Bikefestival am Gardasee gehört... Ich kann es nur vermuten, aber das geniesst wahrscheinlich höhere Priorität als ihr! (ich lese schon jetzt den post: " sie sollten sich aber lieber um uns kümmern, sonst haben sie bald keinen grund mehr räder auszustellen", hammer geil!) 

Ganz ehrlich (und wer es persönlich beleidigend nimmt bestärkt die aussage um so mehr): ihr seit eine versammlung von schreibtischtätern! Wer am Sonntag bei deutschlandweit 22°C nichts besseres zu tun hat als verirrte Gedanken über arglistige Täuschung einer Bikemarke in ein Internetforum zu posten, kann mir doch nicht erzählen er wäre ein Bikefan! Der wahre Grund warum Rocky Mountain Kult war oder ist, ist weil man mit den Rädern geil fahren kann und draussen mit Freunden geile Sachen erleben kann und nicht wegen deren Produktionsstandort! Wie ihr an euch selbst seht wird der der sich von Markteing einspinnen lässt, irgendwann zum Opfer seiner eigenen Naivität und kann keine Freude an der eigentlichen Sache empfinden!!!!


Letztlich geht es hier nur darum an welchem Ort der Erde ein Schweissgerät gegen ein Alurohr gehalten wird! Dass ihr euch darüber gegenseitig in die Haare, Nachts keinen Schlaf und einen kollektiven Herzanfall bekommt ist einfach nur lächerlich! 
Wenn das ein KO Kriterium für euch ist einen bestimmten hersteller nicht mehr zu kaufen, dann lasst es halt! Dass damit ein Stück eurer Bikezeit beerdigt wird verstehe ich sogar, obwohl mir das an dieser Stelle keiner glaubt! Aber ganz ehrlich man kann es auch einfach übertreiben....

Zeit für Polemik: Jetzt ist's raus! In Internetforen Schreiben nur Leute mit zu viel Freizeit und verschobener Selbsteinschätzung;-)!

Einen schönen Sommer heulend vor der Tastatur wünsch ich euch!
meth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (29. April 2008)




----------



## JoeDesperado (29. April 2008)

das trifft's großteils ziemlich genau auf den punkt - mehr fahren, weniger jammern!


----------



## Der Toni (29. April 2008)

Das ist so ziemlich der größte Schwachsinn, den ich seit langem hier gelesen habe. 
@meth3434: Du solltest zu so später Stunde lieber im Bett bleiben und ´ne Runde schlafen. Wird dir gut tun! 






(Einer der sich bei 22° die fetten "Radfahrerstreifen" geholt hat und sich trotzdem niemalsnienicht ein Taiwanrocky kauft)


----------



## subdiver (29. April 2008)

Und wer sich um 01:45 Uhr in einem Internetforum herumtreibt,
hat anscheinend kein Sexualleben oder war zu wenig Biken und ist deshalb nicht müde


----------



## Osti (29. April 2008)

@meth: ich gebe dir recht, dass die Emotionen und die Forderungen von den Leuten teilweise etwas drastisch sind. Aber genauso drastisch und übertrieben finde ich Deine Reaktion (auch nicht zum ersten mal). Klar hat BA derzeit bestimmt besseres zu tun als nen Statement bzgl Produktionsstandort abzugeben. Ich finde allerdings, dass sie in ihrem eigenen Interesse bald mal ein "offizielles" Statement abgeben sollten, bevor die Mutmaßungen noch mehr ins Kraut schiessen, auch und v.a. für die Händler... und wie heisst das schöne Sprichwort:"wo Rauch ist, ist auch Feuer". Da BA bestimmt über die Anrufe und Herrn Lenzen weiss, dass hier gerade eine tolle Diskussion am Start ist, wäre es bestimmt nicht die dümmste Idee mal Tacheles zu reden. Hätte ich mir gerade ein Rocky gekauft, wäre ich auch ganz schön angepisst, ob der Informationspolitik und nicht zu wissen wo es denn nun her kommt. Denn für mich ist dies ein ganz wesentlicher Bestandteil warum ich mir Rockys kaufe. 

Soweit mein Senf dazu, 

Osti, der das ganze WE auf nen CRM biken war


----------



## Hunter-dirt (29. April 2008)

und wenn BA nacher bestätigt dases nicht so ist, dann kommt wieder "ohhh sorry, wollten wir nicht" ect. Ein Bike is zum biken dann und nicht um es anzuschauen und toll zu finden das es aus Kanada kommt. Glaub bei einigen musses hier mal Klick machen, dass wir nicht mehr im 19.Jahrhundert leben. Die Welt verändert sich Marken müssen gucken dase am Markt mithalten können. ride on


----------



## Kirschblotze (29. April 2008)

Meth, ich kann Dich trösten  Ich war am Sonntag bei schönsten Wetter mit meinem Was-auch-immer-Rocky stundenlang biken. Und es hat richtig Laune gemacht 

@Osti: Angepisst trifft es ganz gut! Ich habe meinen Händler vor dem Kauf darauf angepsrochen und gefragt, ob das Element noch in Kanada geschweisst wird! Das wurde mir bestätigt! Und auch wenn das Meth nicht versteht - kein Problem  - für mich war das kaufentscheidend. Ansonsten hätte ich mir ein Nicolai zugelegt 

Mir geht es nicht um die Verlagerung nach Taiwan, sondern um die Informationspolitik. Wenn die Rahmen in Taiwan geschweisst werden, dann sollen sie es auch kommunizieren. Das ist schon alles! Um mehr geht es nicht!

Ein einfaches "Jepp, machen wir" oder "Nö, stimmt nicht!" reicht doch schon. Dann ist der Drops gelutscht!


----------



## Der Toni (29. April 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> .... Ein Bike is zum biken dann und nicht um es anzuschauen und toll zu finden das es aus Kanada kommt. Glaub bei einigen musses hier mal Klick machen, dass wir nicht mehr im 19.Jahrhundert leben. Die Welt verändert sich Marken müssen gucken dase am Markt mithalten können. ride on



Die Leute, die so drauf sind, holen sich eh kein Rocky M. Wenn du nur biken willst und dir dein Bike ansonsten sch...egal ist, dafür gibts genug Alternativen.


----------



## san_andreas (29. April 2008)

Es wurde zwar schon tausendmal gesagt, trotzdem nochmal:
Rocky war wohl für die meisten DIE Kanada-Marke. Die Verlagerung der Fertigung nach T raubt dem ganzen Kult doch den Nährboden. Der Uhrenvergleich war der beste: wer würde noch eine Rolex kaufen, wenn sie aus Asien käme ? Selbst wenn sie dort per Hand montiert werden und perfekt funktionieren würde. Der Nimbus wäre weg, das Produkt tot.

Es gibt meines Erachtens schon Produkte, die so eine Firmenstrategie mit Verlagerung etc. aushalten, ohne dass der Kunde sein Konsumverhalten groß verändern wird. Andere Produkte wie Rocky ziehen einen Großteil ihres Status bei den Kunden eben doch aus "Kult"-Faktoren. Nimmt man die weg, entzieht man auch dem Produkt seine Existenzgrundlage.
Und ich glaube erstens schon, dass Rocky maßgeblich von Fans und Freaks lebt (auch finanziell), und zweitens denke ich, dass der Wegfall dieser Freaks nicht so einfach durch "normale " Bike-Käufer aufgefangen werden kann.
Es sind hier ja nicht nur paar dumme Nerds, die irgendwann mal ein Rocky gekauft haben und eigentlich nie fahren gehn, sondern doch einige, die die Bikes über Jahre gekauft / gefahren/ gesammelt haben.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (29. April 2008)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Die Leute, die so drauf sind, holen sich eh kein Rocky M. Wenn du nur biken willst und dir dein Bike ansonsten sch...egal ist, dafür gibts genug Alternativen.



oh doch das werde ich! Auch wenns in Taiwan geschweißt wird.
Klar ich kanns verstehen da Kanada eine große Bikekultur ist aber trozdem muss man den kauf nicht vom Schweißstandort klar machen. BA wird bestimmt nachm Gardasee ein Statemant abgeben bis dahin müssen wir uns alle halt nochmal gedulten. Mal ne andere Frage, was wäre wenn alles garnicht so ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtpaw (29. April 2008)

also mir ists ja total egal, obs Rocky egal ist, dass ich die Verlagerung schlecht finde. Rocky kann sich andere Käufer suchen, ich kann mir andere Hersteller suchen. Meine Gefahr Pleite zu gehen ist dabei überschaubar, für Rocky natürlich grösser. Im Gegenzug haben die aber auch die Chance mehr Kohle zu machen.
In ein, zwei Jahren wissen wir, wer recht hat! Ich bin gespannt!
Ich werd mir auf jeden Fall kein 08er Modell zulegen!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (29. April 2008)

Also ich finde der Zug von Rocky ist schon abgefahren! 
Die Kultigen Jahre sind vorbei! Optisch sind sie auch nicht mehr der Reißer,weder Rahmensführung noch Lackierung. Nicht mehr geschweißt in Canada, innovative- Moderne Technik, kann man auch nicht sagen das sie hätten! Einige Top Fahrer die die Marke groß gemacht haben sind auch nicht mehr dabei. Die kleine Fangemeinde ist auch schon zu einer sehr großen geworden was für mich bedeutet das die Exklusivität abnimmt. 

Also ich für mich werde mir kein neues mehr kaufen. Schauen wir was die Zukunft bringt!? Ich kann nur hoffen das es nicht so endet wie bei GT!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (29. April 2008)

Top Fahrer? Wüsste nicht das Wade nicht mehr dabei ist o0 das mit Vanderham hat sicher Hintergründe. Und ob Robert Rocky Mountain groß gemacht hat denk ich nicht.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (29. April 2008)

Den Schley hast du vergessen!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (29. April 2008)

ohh sorry der richie  okay der hat mit wade zusammen die marke groß gemacht


----------



## TurboLenzen (29. April 2008)

Ein paar haben es richtig erkannt. BA und meine Wenigkeit haben gerade wesentlich wichtigere Dinge zu planen und zu organisieren als an einem "Text" zu arbeiten, damit euer Blutdruck mal wieder runter kommt. Wir bemühen uns die gesamte Test-Flotte für EUCH auf die Beine zu stellen und alles weitere für eine coole Saison zu planen. Denn darum geht es! Spaß an der ganzen Sache!
Wir waren die letzten Tage ein wenig am rotieren aber im Endeffekt hat sich die Arbeit denke ich gelohnt!! Die Bikes stehen in ihrer vollen Pracht und warten nur darauf ordentlich ran genommen zu werden!!

Also, wir sehen uns am Gardasee!
Und bitte bitte bitte nicht böse sein, wenn ihr mal nichts von mir hört. Mein Termin-Plan ist voll und so wie es aussieht komm ich erst wieder Mitte Mai kurz heim. Also den Ball flach halten...

Ich fahr jetzt nach Riva.
Bis dann, schöne Zeit!

peace out, 
Mario


----------



## subdiver (29. April 2008)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> BA und meine Wenigkeit haben gerade wesentlich wichtigere Dinge zu planen und zu organisieren als an einem "Text" zu arbeiten, damit euer Blutdruck mal wieder runter kommt. Wir bemühen uns die gesamte Test-Flotte für EUCH auf die Beine zu stellen und alles weitere für eine coole Saison zu planen. Denn darum geht es! Spaß an der ganzen Sache!



Tut mir leid Mario, Du oder auch BA haben anscheinend auch rein gar nichts kapiert, 
warum es hier eigentlich geht  

Wenn BA seinen Kunden nicht einmal einen "Text" wert ist,
lässt die Firmenpolitik von BA und RM tief blicken  

Und ich habe keine Lust mehr, Eure taiwanesischen Bikes zu testen.
Weil ich mir niemals ein Taiwan-Rocky kaufen werde. 

Es geht nicht nur um "Spaß an der ganzen Sache", sondern um Ehrlichkeit
und Offenheit seinen Kunden gegenüber.

Sorry Mario, Dein Text ist ziemlich arrogantes "Blabla" eines BA-Angestellten  
Dann schreibe lieber gar nichts.

Ich kenne da einen netten RM-Händler, der bzgl. Eurer Informationspolitik
gegenüber den Händlern stocksauer ist.
Das wird er Euch dann am Gardasee persönlich erzählen.

Warum Mario bestätigst Du nicht ganz einfach die telefonische Info von Marco Schröder (BA) ?
Dafür braucht es keinen "Text" !


----------



## Fabeymer (29. April 2008)

Dass die Händler deshalb sauer sind, das ist auch mehr als verständlich. Man zieht die ganze "Canadian Corner"-Sache auf, bei ziemlich vielen Gesprächen mit den Kunden schwärmt man zusammen von der Ursprünglichkeit, der Einzigartigkeit, der Qualität, der Erfüllung eines (Jugend-)Traumes durch den Kauf eines Rocky Mountain...und dann kommt so ein Hammer. 
Ich meine, der Depp ist in diesem Fall immer der Händler, denn er muss ich vor den verärgerten Kunden rechtfertigen, die sich verar***t fühlen und wahrscheinlich behaupten werden, er als Händler müsse das doch alles gewusst haben und er wollte wahrscheinlich nur sein Geld verdienen.

Alles in allem wird durch die Informationspolitik und die Verlagerung des Produktionsstandortes die Idee der "Canadian Corner" ad absurdum geführt. 
Dass man die Händler quasi auf sich allein gestellt lässt im Umgang mit der ganzen Sache, das finde ich schon traurig.

Wer schon einmal bei dem Händler war, von dem subdiver spricht, der wird verstehen, weshalb dieser so stocksauer ist...sein Geschäft ist nämlich von vorne bis hinten auf die Kanada-Herkunft ausgerichtet.


P.S.: Ich habe mein 2007er Slayer 50 vorhin auch mal auf den Kopf gestellt: 2007 2000, also wohl Entwarnung. Und auf dem Signaturaufkleber steht auch noch "Proudly signed by the Welder who created your frameset".


----------



## ow1 (29. April 2008)

Das ist hier ja wie im Kindergarten. Ich glaube nicht, dass Rocky auf die wenigen Freaks die sich hier im Forum tummeln angewiesen ist. Wenn mir ein Bike gefällt dann kauf ich mir das oder ich lass es bleiben. Ob es jetzt in Canada oder Taiwan geschweisst ist doch Wurst, solange die Qualität stimmt und sich das Bike geil fährt. Ich bin der Überzeugung, RM weiss schon, was das Richtige ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (29. April 2008)

ow1 schrieb:


> Das ist hier ja wie im Kindergarten. Ich glaube nicht, dass Rocky auf die wenigen Freaks die sich hier im Forum tummeln angewiesen ist. Wenn mir ein Bike gefällt dann kauf ich mir das oder ich lass es bleiben. Ob es jetzt in Canada oder Taiwan geschweisst ist doch Wurst, solange die Qualität stimmt und sich das Bike geil fährt. Ich bin der Überzeugung, RM weiss schon, was das Richtige ist.



genau so denk ich das auch!


----------



## Fabeymer (29. April 2008)

Wie schon oft gesagt: Wenn man klipp und klar sagen würde, dass man seit dem und dem Datum in Taiwan schweißen lasse bzw. vorhabe, die Produktion dorthin zu verlagern, fänden das die meisten hier zwar schade, aber man würde sich damit abfinden. Immerhin wüsste man dann, was Sache ist und was nicht.

Das Problem ist daher nicht die Änderung des Herstellungsortes, sondern das Fehlen einer klaren Aussage von offizieller Seite.


----------



## bestmove (29. April 2008)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Wie schon oft gesagt: Wenn man klipp und klar sagen würde, dass man seit dem und dem Datum in Taiwan schweißen lasse bzw. vorhabe, die Produktion dorthin zu verlagern, fänden das die meisten hier zwar schade, aber man würde sich damit abfinden. Immerhin wüsste man dann, was Sache ist und was nicht.
> 
> *Das Problem ist daher nicht die Änderung des Herstellungsortes, sondern das Fehlen einer klaren Aussage von offizieller Seite.*



Genau darum und nur darum gehts es!! Anschließend kann jeder seine eigenen Konsequenzen daraus ziehen.


----------



## Olibiker (29. April 2008)

Je mehr ich hier mit lese, desto mehr verarscht komme ich mir vor, und zwar ganz klar von BA. Und dann noch der sehr arrogante Beitrag von TorboLenzen. Da bleibt einem fast die Spucke weg. Jetzt müssen sich die Kunden wohl noch schuldig fühlen? Das wars dann wohl. Mein nächstes Bike wird sicher kein Rocky werden. Leute die so mit ihrer Kundschaft umgehen bekommen von mir kein Geld mehr. Punkt.


----------



## Fabeymer (29. April 2008)

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag: Wenn man die Kunden ständig darauf hinweist und damit wirbt, dass man alles noch von Hand in Kanada herstellt, dann darf man sich auch nicht wundern, wenn der Kunde darauf besteht, ein Produkt zu erhalten, das der Werbung bzw. den Versprechen der Firma entspricht. (Stichwort Werbe-DVD)


----------



## subdiver (29. April 2008)

Hier mal ein Beispiel über die verschiedenen Infos.

1. Am Donnerstag 24.04. bekomme ich die Auskunft von "Radsport Rösch" in München, 
dass seit 2008 alle Rocky-Rahmen in Taiwan geschweisst werden.
Diese Info kam, laut Rösch, schriftlich per Pressemitteilung von BA.

2. Anruf bei BA am Freitag 25.04., wo der Mitarbeiter Marco Schröder die Info von Radsport Rösch bestätigt 
und darüber hinaus sagt, dass auch schon Ende 2007 die Rahmenfertigung schrittweise nach Taiwan verlagert wurde.

3. Anruf von Markus (MT-Sports) am Samstag 26.04., der überhaupt nicht
informiert über diese Situation wurde und das als RM-Händler !
Im Gegenteil, er hatte vor 2-3 Wochen noch die Info von BA bekommen,
dass NUR die Hardtails (ohne Team), Flatline etc. in Taiwan geschweisst werden, so wie 2007 auch.
Die anderen Fully würden weiterhin in Canada gefertigt werden !?

Was soll ein Händler nun seinen Kunden sagen, ohne diese anzulügen ?

Es geht hier nur über Ehrlichkeit und Offenheit den Kunden gegenüber
und nicht um den Herstellungsort oder das Produkt.
Der Kunde hat dann zumindest die Möglichkeit für sich zu entscheiden,
ob er ein Taiwan-Rocky kaufen möchte oder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (29. April 2008)

O-Ton aktuelle Bike Action Website:
"Wir bei Rocky Mountain sind begeisterte Biker. Seit 1981 baut unsere kleine Firma in British Columbia in Kanada Bikes. Denn wir kennen den Unterschied zwischen einem guten und hervorragenden Bike." Etc,etc..

Sollte der Text jetzt nicht anders heißen:  
"Wir bei Rocky Mountain sind pfiffige Geschäftsmänner. Seit 1981 haben wir in unserer kleinen Firma in B.C. in Kanada völlig rückständig Bikes gebaut. Da wir den Unterschied zwischen einem guten und einem hervorragenden Bike bei einem Ausflug nach Asien erkannt haben, fertigen wir ab 2008 in Taiwan. Nur das Lackieren machen wir lieber noch selbst, damit wir auch weiterhin die "Made in B.C., Canada" Aufkleber auf unsere Rahmen kleben können. Überzeugen sie sich selbst in der taiwanese-canadian-corner Ihres Händlers. "


----------



## dubbel (29. April 2008)

eins versteh ich nicht: 
wer genau leugnet denn, dass in taiwan gebaut wird? offensichtlich wurden die händler ja informiert. 

oder geht es um ein offizielles statement, hier auf mtb-news.de ?


----------



## subdiver (29. April 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> eins versteh ich nicht:
> wer genau leugnet denn, dass in taiwan gebaut wird? offensichtlich wurden die händler ja informiert.
> 
> oder geht es um ein offizielles statement, hier auf mtb-news.de ?



Lese doch noch mal den Beitrag Nr. 117  
Es gibt anscheinend unterschiedliche Informationen an die Händler.


----------



## dubbel (29. April 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Lese doch noch mal den Beitrag Nr. 117


aber da gabs ja noch 116 posts vorher.


----------



## ow1 (29. April 2008)

An alle Taiwan-Rocky-Hasser. Bevor ihr eure Bikes in die Tonne kloppt bitte eine PM an mich. Ich komme das Bike kostenlos abholen...


----------



## berlin-mtbler (29. April 2008)

... die können jetzt gleich mal die Preise kräftig senken für Ihre Taiwanware, oder?! 

... dann kann ich mir vielleicht auch mal einen leisten!!!


----------



## arseburn (29. April 2008)

Ich kann dieses gejammer nicht mehr hören. Wenn ihr Euch als Kunden verarscht fühlt (warum eigendlich, ihr habt doch noch kein Taiwan Rocky), dann zieht Eure Konsequenzen, teilt das auch gerne hier einmal mit (ist ja ein Forum) aber dann reichts auch. Wenn hier jemand von Rocky Mtn oder BA mitlesen sollte, so wird derjenige erkannt haben, dass es Euch nach einer Stellungnahme gelüstet. Entweder diese wird eines Tages kommen, oder eben nicht. Wie Ihr darüber denkt wissen wir aber alle. Es ist ja auch Euer gutes Recht. Aber langsam nervts, weil seit zig Seiten immer der gleich Kram geschrieben wird. Wie Herr Lenzen schon geschrieben hat: Es werden/wurden zig Sachen unternommen, um für viel Spass am Gadersee oder sonstwo  zu sorgen. In meinen Augen ein nicht unerheblicher Dienst für die Fangemeinde und sonstige Bikefreunde.


----------



## BommelMaster (29. April 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> Ich kann dieses gejammer nicht mehr hören. Wenn ihr Euch als Kunden verarscht fühlt (warum eigendlich, ihr habt doch noch kein Taiwan Rocky), dann zieht Eure Konsequenzen, teilt das auch gerne hier einmal mit (ist ja ein Forum) aber dann reichts auch. Wenn hier jemand von Rocky Mtn oder BA mitlesen sollte, so wird derjenige erkannt haben, dass es Euch nach einer Stellungnahme gelüstet. Entweder diese wird eines Tages kommen, oder eben nicht. Wie Ihr darüber denkt wissen wir aber alle. Es ist ja auch Euer gutes Recht. Aber langsam nervts, weil seit zig Seiten immer der gleich Kram geschrieben wird. Wie Herr Lenzen schon geschrieben hat: Es werden/wurden zig Sachen unternommen, um für viel Spass am Gadersee oder sonstwo  zu sorgen. In meinen Augen ein nicht unerheblicher Dienst für die Fangemeinde und sonstige Bikefreunde.




blöd nur, wenn man z.b. 2007 für 3499 euro ein rocky gekauft hat. geworben wurde mit made in canada und gemacht wurde es eventuell in taiwan - keiner weiß es . keiner sagt es. nur man hat für etwas gezahlt was man nicht bekommen hat, ohne dass man es weiß.
da kann man dann seine konsequenzen schon ziehen. aber die hat man sich TEUER erkauft, so ca mit 1500 euro mehrpreis gegenüber einem canyon


----------



## Ghostshifter (29. April 2008)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> blöd nur, wenn man z.b. 2007 für 3499 euro ein rocky gekauft hat. geworben wurde mit made in canada und gemacht wurde es eventuell in taiwan - keiner weiß es . keiner sagt es. nur man hat für etwas gezahlt was man nicht bekommen hat, ohne dass man es weiß.
> da kann man dann seine konsequenzen schon ziehen. aber die hat man sich TEUER erkauft, so ca mit 1500 euro mehrpreis gegenüber einem canyon



Genau das ist es


----------



## arseburn (29. April 2008)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> blöd nur, wenn man z.b. 2007 für 3499 euro ein rocky gekauft hat. geworben wurde mit made in canada und gemacht wurde es eventuell in taiwan - keiner weiß es . keiner sagt es. nur man hat für etwas gezahlt was man nicht bekommen hat, ohne dass man es weiß.
> da kann man dann seine konsequenzen schon ziehen. aber die hat man sich TEUER erkauft, so ca mit 1500 euro mehrpreis gegenüber einem canyon



Natürlich wäre das blöd...aber ist das denn eigendlich jetzt schon jemandem passiert; dazu sei noch gesagt, dass wir auch das jetzt schon zum 20sten Mal gehört haben. Ich bin mir dessen ja auch bewusst; und würde das mir passiert sein, so würde ich auch auf die Barrikaden gehen. Da teile ich absolut Eure Meinung, dass es ein echtes Vergehen ist, seine Kunden mit falschen Tatsachen zu locken. Ein Umtausch des Rahmens, rein aus Prinzip, wäre auch für mich die Kosequenz.
Alles in Allem: Es wurde bereits alles gesagt, in mehrfacher Ausführung...bleibt nur abzuwarten, wie sich Rocky bzw. BA dazu äussert. Bis dahin kann man ja wohl mal die Füsse still halten. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (29. April 2008)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> blöd nur, wenn man z.b. 2007 für 3499 euro ein rocky gekauft hat. geworben wurde mit made in canada und gemacht wurde es eventuell in taiwan - keiner weiß es . keiner sagt es. nur man hat für etwas gezahlt was man nicht bekommen hat, ohne dass man es weiß.
> da kann man dann seine konsequenzen schon ziehen. aber die hat man sich TEUER erkauft, so ca mit 1500 euro mehrpreis gegenüber einem canyon



das einzige was du dir bei einem canyon sparst ist die marge die der händler vor ort braucht.....ohne händlermarge betrachtret sind die canyon´s gar nicht mehr  so preiswert... 

aber gut da müte man halt a wengerl hinter den kulissen schaun......
abe bei so viel versammelter bikeindustrieinsiderkenntnissen im forum ist das ja nicht zu erwarten.....

achja ich hab 3 rockies im keller und habe sie gekauft weil sie sich klasse fahren, schön ausschauen und ich sie haben wollte.....und nicht weil irgendein marketinggeschwafel mir einreden wollte das made in kanada was besonderes ist...aber das muß jeder selbst entschieden..........


----------



## JoeDesperado (29. April 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> Alles in Allem: Es wurde bereits alles gesagt, in mehrfacher Ausführung...bleibt nur abzuwarten, wie sich Rocky bzw. BA dazu äussert. Bis dahin kann man ja wohl mal die Füsse still halten. Danke



ein frommer wunsch...der hoffentlich in erfüllung geht.


----------



## rocsam (29. April 2008)

Lieber Mario Lenzen, Dein Post Nr. 108 führt sich ganz klar selbst ad absurdum: die Zeitspanne, die es gedauert hat, diesen Post zu verfassen, hätte mehr als ausgereicht, uns, die wir zumTeil jahrzehntelang RM mit ernährt haben, über den Produktionsstandort  aufzuklären und den Käufern von 2007er-2008er Modellen mitzuteilen, woran sie erkennen können, ob sie ein TRM oder CRM erstanden haben. Alle wüssten Bescheid, dieser thread könnte geschlossen werden und wir könnten alle biken gehen...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (29. April 2008)

nacher stellt sich raus es war nurn verpsäteter aprilscherz


----------



## subdiver (30. April 2008)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> blöd nur, wenn man z.b. 2007 für 3499 euro ein rocky gekauft hat. geworben wurde mit made in canada und gemacht wurde es eventuell in taiwan - keiner weiß es . keiner sagt es. nur man hat für etwas gezahlt was man nicht bekommen hat, ohne dass man es weiß.



Das ist der Punkt, der mich leicht emotional werden lässt  

Denn im August 07 habe ich mein Rocky gekauft, mit der Bestätigung vom RM-Händler, 
dass es in Canada geschweisst und gefertigt wurde.

Eine Taiwan-Fertigung wurde auf meine Nachfrage kategorisch ausgeschlossen.

Nun bekome ich am Freitag telefonisch die Auskunft von BA, 
dass mein End-2007er-Rocky vielleicht doch schon in Taiwan geschweisst wurde.

Um es klären zu lassen, muß ich die Rahmennummer von meinem Rocky an BA mitteilen, 
damit die feststellen können, ob es aus Taiwan oder Canada kommt


----------



## rocsam (30. April 2008)

..so, da sich BA  anscheinend um wichtigere Dinge kümmern muss, nachfolgend eine kleine Zusammenfassung, quasi als "inoffizielle Stellungnahme". Ich habe mir erlaubt, die wichtigsten Aussagen unten im original einzufügen, wer mag kann sich gerne durch den ganzen thread mühen.
Für diejenigen, die der englischen Sprache nicht so vertraut sind in eigenen Worten:

seit der Übernhame von RM durch Procycle im Jahre 1997 kommen alle günstigeren Hardtails "Sport" aus Taiwan.
Nach und nach wurden auch die höherpreisigen Modell dort produziert. Nur das Team-Vertex (weil scandium-Rahmen) stammt (noch) aus Canada-Produktion.Die Stahlrahmen "Blizzard" und "Hammer" kommen seit einigen Jahren ebenfalls aus Fernost.
Im Sommer 2007 wurde die Lackierung der Rahmen und die Endmontage von Delta B.C. nach Quebec verlegt. 
Zum 31.12.2007 wurde auch die Rahmenbau (Schweisserei)-Abteilung in Delta geschlossen. Dort findet seitdem in einem kleineren, neu bezogenen Gebäude nur noch die Entwicklung der bikes statt.
Die 2008er Fullsuspension-Modelle werden (außer Flatline und Slayer SS) in Quebec, in der Procycle-Fabrik geschweisst, dort wo früher die Marken Miele und Balfa produziert wurden. Vermutlich werden die Einstiegs-Fullies, welche aber durch BA in Deutschland gar nicht angeboten werden (Element 10, ETS-X 10)  mittlerweile ebenfalls in Taiwan produziert. (Als Test?? für eine zukünftige Verlagerung)
Ab 2009 plant RM anscheinend eine Verlagerung der kompletten Produktion nach Taiwan, somit dürfte der 2008er Jahrgang wohl der letzte "welded" in Canada sein.


Ab Morgen ist die neue RM-Website online.....




http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=286070&page=4


just wish they (rocky for this thread, but really ALL of procycle's divisions did it) would be more honest as to where the frames are really made for each model. I have a friend who worked for Rocky Mountain for a couple years at the factory and he says don't believe the "stickers" you see such as welded by, or wheels built by. Apparently they have these buckets full of pre-signed stickers that workers will randomly pick from and slap them onto frames and wheelsets after they're done. So the name on your sticker might not actually be the one responsible for your frame or wheelset. 

Also fewer models indicate having actual Easton tubesets this season than last year. Only the ETSX, Switch and RMX frames specifically mention easton as the supplier. Which is puzzling since lastyear they were running magazine ads talking about their new "FORM" tubesets developed "exclusively" with Easton... the main visual cue for which is the curved downtube behind the headtube that gives more fork crown clearance. Which a half dozen other brands showed frames with this season, and also they all claimed it was something proprietary or developed in partnership with easton. Makes one wonder why brands would wanna partner with easton on anything anymore when instantly every brand using their tubes gets access to these new tubing shapes. Perhaps that's why the 2007 Rocky PRINTED catalogs doesn't mention easton as being part of the FORM tubing development ? Maybe they're planning to abandon easton as a tubing supplier ? I wouldn't put it past Procycle to actually close the vancouver weld shop and move all frame production to asia in a year or so, but continue to paint the frames in canada and claim that means they're built in canada.

A local bike shop and long time RMB dealer just dropped Rocky from their line of bikes, citing that, for 2007, everything but the high-end dualies are welded off shore. And like the others said above, ProCycle has moved all bike assembly to the CCM factory in Ontario (apprarently is was under used). The Delta facility, and its talented group of machinists and welders have zero say in these decisions - it's all the suits running Procycle back east that are killing this company.

Hopefully, the Euro's will get a wiff of this and demand Canadian welded products. The euro's are a huge part of the RMB sales, and if the brand cache suffers with them we may see some changes. 

So if you have a SlayerSXC, ETSX, Switch, or a RMX then yes, it was welded in BC, but if you have a wet-painted (i.e. not powdercoated) low end dually or hardtail from 07, apprarently it's welded off shore. I'd like to hear anyone who's found info on 07 rockies that differs from this info I received (gained first hand from the dealer). 

Now to put this stuff into perspective, I only need to look at Kona who moved all frame welding to offshore a long time ago, but have CDN employees in BC. So, when we all compare the value of say, a '07 Blizzard, one should compared it to the Explosiv to see if the price for frame is fair.

All of RMB high end full suspension bikes and the higher end hardtails are all made in Delta BC, and then shipped and assembled in their Ontario factory. I worked at a shop that carries them and visited the facility personally last year. They are made with as much care and skill as any boutique builder, Intense, Turner, etc. They have approxmenty 20 welders on staff, and all the engineering and designing are done in house by 3 guys. The frames are amazing, just because they do more numbers than the smaller guys doesn't mean the frames are not as good, they are just probably doing something right. The low end hardtails, city bikes, and steel bikes are made overseas. If they were made in Canada, they could not offer such a bike a reasonable cost. Others have moved manufacturing over seas and thats sad to see, but before we starting throwing random accusations out over the internet about certain brands, find out the facts first.

What's the conflict here? Just read the thread... in 2007 All the full suspension models and the Vertex Scandium were welded in canada, and everything else was welded in taiwan. For 2008 the Elements and ETSX and the Scandium Vertex are still welded in canada as are the slayer SXC's but everything else, including the slayer SS and the new flatlines are welded in taiwan. Come 2009 or 2010, I'd bet they move the welding of EVERYTHING else to taiwan.

Some of the 7005 tubesets including the Form are Easton tubesets, they are clearly stamped with the Easton logo near the headtube and usually have an Easton decal on the seat tube. The seat tube and seat/chain stays may or may not be Easton. The swedged seat tube on the ETSX are apparently Easton. The RMB 7005 tubesets are from the other tube supplier (can't remember the name). 

But for 2008 the Element, ETSX and Slayer SXC frames were all supposed to be welded in Delta, BC, no matter what tubes are used. I've heard conflicting reports about the 2008 Vertex Team's place of construction. Apparently all the other hardtail frames are done overseas for 2008.

Procycle doesn't have a plant in ontario... they have the BC factory for rocky mountain and their own much larger factory in quebec where they made all the mikado and oryx and miele steel framed bikes and did all the painting off all their bikes (even the asian sourced frames). All paint work started to be moved to quebec after procycle discontinued the oryx and mikado and balfa brands after the 2004 model year. All assembly is done in quebec also. The irony there is say you buy a vertex 50.... the frame is welded in taiwan...travels by ship to vancouver, is unloaded and put on a freight train to quebec, where its unloaded and trucked to the Procycle factory to be painted and assembled, then back on a truck and then a train back to vancouver, where another truck then delivers it to some dealer in vancouver.

I should add this doesn't particularly bother me other than they (RMB and procycle) aren't 
particularly honest and forthcoming about these facts to the general public and the consumers 
buying "made in canada" bikes.

fter reading though 95% of the thread. im quite confused now. i own a hammer. i always used to think it was welded in Canada. can anyone with knowledge confirm where the frame is welded? i know the flatline and the ss are welded in Taiwan now but i didnt think the steel frames were. sorry for bringing the thread back.. but after reading through it and owning a rocky and loving it. i just had too....

It depends on the model year, anything up to 1997 was made in canada for sure (which is when procycle bought rocky), after that it they started shifting production off-shore. The Hammer and Blizzard moved there after I believe the 25th anniversary, so 2006-ish. The vertex's moved there last year, and this year its everything but the elements and etsx and slayer sxc and vertex scandium (and even that last one is in doubt as Salsa and others get their scandium tubeset frames welded in taiwan so there's no reason rocky has to still do it in canada).

Do the seat stay decals say Built in Canada or Rocky Mountain? If they read Rocky Mountain it's a Taiwanese welded frame for sure, but would still be powder coated in Canada. 

I had a 20th Anniversary Blizzard which did say Built in Canada on the seat stays, but it was missing the thumbprint on the top tube near the headtube which was a standard item on the Canadian built aluminium frames, and no welder's signature decal like the BC built aluminium frames have. So the place of birth was inconclusive. It may have been welded in Taiwan and painted in Canada.

Are you suggesting that 08 SlayerSXC's are not welded in Canada?? Anything to back this up? Are decal'd differently than the '07s ?
__________________
The 2008 Slayer SXC's are still built here in Delta. Just painted in Quebec.

Well things are going change at Rocky Mountain because I was talking to the guys at Red Bike up in Edmonton and I was talking about getting an ETS-X frame in the possible future. He told me that the 08's ETS-X and elements are the last canadian welded frames and next year models are being manufactured in Taiwan. 
It is a shock to me that the last of Rocky's frame production is gone to the asian production. I was wondering because of the high dollar and the cost of production or relating to Easton Sports moving its tubing production to Taiwan. I am not sure if it is true, if anyone who is reading my comment I need to know this is absolute fact or conformation if the dealers know that it is the end of last and true of "Hand Built in Canada".

Grüße von rocsam


----------



## Kirschblotze (30. April 2008)

Sauber! Da hätte ich ja nochmal richtig Schwein mit meinem Element gehabt.

Toll! Nur freuen kann ich mich nicht so wirklich darüber. Die Informationspolitik und Kundenfreundlichkeit von Rocky und Bikeaction diesbezüglich finde ich zum :kotz: 

Deswegen war dies mein erstes und letztes Rocky! 

Aber das interessiert ja Rocky und BA eh nicht! 

In diesem Sinne freue ich mich auf mein kommendes Bike, das mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit handgewschweisst aus .de kommen wird 

Zum Post von TurboLenzen fällt mir gerade nichts passendes ein  Ist mir die Mühe auch nicht wert


----------



## san_andreas (30. April 2008)

Aktuelle Ausgabe der MBA: Test des Vertex 70 -> Country of Origin: Taiwan.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (30. April 2008)

Kirschblotze schrieb:


> Sauber! Da hätte ich ja nochmal richtig Schwein mit meinem Element gehabt.
> 
> Toll! Nur freuen kann ich mich nicht so wirklich darüber. Die Informationspolitik und Kundenfreundlichkeit von Rocky und Bikeaction diesbezüglich finde ich zum :kotz:
> 
> ...



Da stimme ich dir zu!!!! Bin zwar aus at. aber da kauf ich mir auch lieber ein Bike handmade in de. Als so einen Taiwan Gurkenhobel!!!!:kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (30. April 2008)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Als so einen Taiwan Gurkenhobel!!!!:kotz: :kotz: :kotz:



naja, zum Gurkenhobel wird es dadurch noch lange nicht. Qualität und Fahreigenschaften werden bestimmt immer noch 1a sein, aber fehlt halt der spezielle Kult eines original Rocky Mountains. Für mich ist das Biken und die Bikes im speziellen immer auch sehr stark mit Emotionen verbunden. Das ist nix direkt greifbares und rationales, aber doch immens wichtig. Ich würde kein Bike kaufen, was mich nicht emotional anspricht. Bei Rocky Mountain war dies u.a. immer auch der Kanada-Kult, der nun flöten geht. Werde mir unter den Voraussetzungen bestimmt kein neues RM mehr kaufen. Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter. Bin ja mal gespannt, wie das "Statement" von Rocky und BA aussieht und vor allem wann es überhaupt mal kommt. Aber die haben ja besseres vor, als die paar Kunden mit ein paar "belanglosen" Zeilen zu informieren.... 

So long,

Osti


----------



## gwittmac (30. April 2008)

Mein jetziges Element ist dann wohl (nicht mein erstes, aber sicher) mein letztes Rocky. Mittlerweile ist es mir auch schei$$egal, wo die Dinger zusammengebraten werden, alleine die dümmliche Arroganz, mit der BA sich hier im Fred präsentiert, reicht, den Laden mächtig zum :kotz: zu finden. Wenn es BA nicht gelingt, gleichzeitig ein paar lächerliche Fahrräder an den Lago zu karren und nebenher noch einen aussagekräftigen Zweizeiler zu verfassen, dann ist sowieso nicht mehr viel zu retten.

Es ist mir übrigens auch egal, ob es BA juckt, dass ich sauer bin.

Ich geb Euch noch 3 Jahre... höchstens! Dann gibt's Euern Kram gegen Tankmärkchen bei DEA oder im örtlichen Baumarkt, neben Tiernahrung und Blumenerde. Und Tschüss ...


----------



## schlappmacher (30. April 2008)

Servus,

auch wenn ich einige der teilweise sehr emotionalen Aussagen hier Ã¼bertrieben finde, mÃ¶chte ich BikeAction empfehlen, dieses Forum fÃ¼r eine ErklÃ¤rung des aktuellen Stands zum Thema _Fertigungsstandort _ zu nutzen. Es finden sich hier im ibc Dutzende Rocky Mountain-Fans und die Signalwirkung eines solche Threads ist nicht zu unterschÃ¤tzen...

Um im _Marketing-Sprech_ zu bleiben:RM hat seine _hochqualitativen (und hochpreisigen!) Produkte_ in der Vergangenheit wie folgt _am Markt positioniert:_ 

Thereâs more to a Rocky Mountain bike than meets the eye. Take a closer look and youâll see the attention to detail and dedication to innovation that has built our reputation for quality Handbuilt bikes since 1983. At Rocky Mountain, our bikes are built by people who love to ride, for people who love to ride. And because weâre passionate about riding we hand build frames to ensure each step in the building process meets our standard of quality. We miter our frame tubes individually to the most exacting tolerances. We set each tube set in a size and platform specific custom jig and tack and weld each one carefully by hand for the toughest, most perfectly aligned frame you can buy. We design and CNC our own frame components. We even hand buff, powder coat and mask frames individually by hand. And we do it all here in our factory in Vancouver, B.C. to ensure the quality, durability, and performance of our bicycles. 
Yes, it takes more time and effort to build a bike this way. But if you love your bike, itâs worth it. 

Ich habe mir erlaubt, dies von der RM homepage hier zu nehmen, mit deutlichem Hinweis auf das Copyright. 

*Da haben wir jetzt aber ein feines, hausgemachtes Problem mit der geneigten Zielgruppe, oder...?*

Ciao,

Der Schlappmacher

P.S. Ich hab zwei RMs im Stall stehen - ich darf mich also auch zum Kundenkreis zÃ¤hlen...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (30. April 2008)

wäre das thema jetzt nicht durchgesickert hätte rocky mountain in den nächstens jahren immernoch handmade in canada draufgeschrieben


----------



## Hunter-dirt (1. Mai 2008)

meine Frage:

Lohnt es sich jetzt ein Flatline zu kaufen auch wenns in Taiwan geschweißt ist? Weil andere Rahmen halten auch, man braucht blos die von Scott anzuschauen kommen auch teilweise aus Taiwan (Gambler, Ramson ect.) und ich arbeite in einem Laden wo Scott vertreibt und ich finde die Schweißnähte nicht schlecht. - Das soll jetzt nicht heißen das ich Scott gut find xD ich steh immernoch zu Rocky auch troz der ganzen S*h*i*ße. Die Frage ist halt jetzt, entweder RM Flatline wo der Rahmen 2600 kostet oder z.B ein Votec FR-Rahmen für 2200. Ich weiß das hängt immer von den Bedürfnissen ab und wie das Bike zu einem passt aber trozdem will ich mal die Meinung von euch hören.


----------



## decolocsta (1. Mai 2008)

ich finde, es lohnt, technisch ist es sicher ansprechend, und der Taiwan Umzug hat ja mit der Kiste wenig zu tun, ist ja auch Preislich ok.

Taiwan Schweißnähte schauen ja nicht unbedingt schlecht aus, die Jungs verstehen schon ihr Handwerk.
Taiwan Qualität wurde ja nie bemängelt, das Problem ist die Informationspolitik und Firmenpolitik die dem Kunden sugeriert hat
das es Ok ist ein paar Eus extra springen zu lassen wegen dem Flair und der Herkunft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (1. Mai 2008)

werds mal probefahren in wildbad und dann mal schauen obs zu mir passt. Ich denk mal das Rocky sich für ihr Verhalten entschuldigen wird.


----------



## JoeDesperado (1. Mai 2008)

übrigens, zum thema 'signatur-plakette': auf meinem SXC canuck steht sehr wohl 'signed by the welder who created your frameset' und nicht 'signed by one of the welders...' - was soll ich sagen: canuck eben


----------



## subdiver (1. Mai 2008)

Aha, der Beitrag von roscam zeigt jetzt nun die 3.Produktionsvariante
von RM auf  

RM hat also seit dem 31.12.07 keine eigene Produktionstätte mehr,
sondern lässt bei ProCycle schweissen und lackieren  

Außer der Konstruktion stammt also nichts mehr von RM,
bei RM wird demnach kein Rocky mehr produziert !?

Zudem zeigt der Link von roscam, dass die Taiwanproduktion nicht nur
hier bei uns ein Thema ist, sondern auch international diskutiert wird.

Vielleicht unterschätzen ProCycle und RM die Macht des Internet
und die Reaktion ihrer Kunden.
Das Taiwan-Thema wird RM nicht so schnell loslassen, wetten ?

Ich persönlich bin von RM und BA sehr enttäuscht, 
wie die mit ihren Kunden und Fans bzgl. Information 
und Ehrlichkeit umgehen


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (1. Mai 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> meine Frage:
> 
> Lohnt es sich jetzt ein Flatline zu kaufen auch wenns in Taiwan geschweißt ist? Weil andere Rahmen halten auch, man braucht blos die von Scott anzuschauen kommen auch teilweise aus Taiwan (Gambler, Ramson ect.) und ich arbeite in einem Laden wo Scott vertreibt und ich finde die Schweißnähte nicht schlecht. - Das soll jetzt nicht heißen das ich Scott gut find xD ich steh immernoch zu Rocky auch troz der ganzen S*h*i*ße. Die Frage ist halt jetzt, entweder RM Flatline wo der Rahmen 2600 kostet oder z.B ein Votec FR-Rahmen für 2200. Ich weiß das hängt immer von den Bedürfnissen ab und wie das Bike zu einem passt aber trozdem will ich mal die Meinung von euch hören.



Die Jungs in Taiwan können schon schweißen. Z.b. Santa Cruz lässt die billigeren Modelle in Taiwan schweißen und die teureren in USA. Wenn man beide Bikes nebeneinander stehen hat und vergleicht, sind die Taiwan Schweißnähte viel schöner. Selbst gesehen an einen Juliana und Nomad!!!


----------



## Der Toni (1. Mai 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> ....Vielleicht unterschätzen ProCycle und RM die Macht des Internet
> und die Reaktion ihrer Kunden.
> Das Taiwan-Thema wird RM nicht so schnell loslassen, wetten ?
> ...



Das das Thema auch viele andere interessiert, merkt man an den hits zu diesem Fred.


----------



## bestmove (1. Mai 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> übrigens, zum thema 'signatur-plakette': auf meinem SXC canuck steht sehr wohl 'signed by the welder who created your frameset' und nicht 'signed by one of the welders...' - was soll ich sagen: canuck eben



Ich entäusche dich ja wirklich nur sehr ungern aber die gleiche Plakette mit Spruch, habe ich auf meinem SXC 30 aus ´08 stehen!


----------



## subdiver (1. Mai 2008)

Bikeaction hat eine neue Webseite.
Seht mal unter "Company", dann unter "Mountainbike", 
was bei "Who we are" geschrieben steht 

Ist das jetzt die offizelle Stellungnahme ?

Leider lässt sich der Text nicht kopieren, Ihr müsst also selber klicken


----------



## Hunter-dirt (1. Mai 2008)

kann da keine stellungsnahme heraus lesen ;-)


----------



## Hunter-dirt (1. Mai 2008)

aber wenichstens siehtmer herr lenzen auf seim flatline


----------



## Tippi29 (1. Mai 2008)

Hallo

SEIT 1981 BAUT UNSERE KLEINE FIRMA IN BRITISH COLUMBIA IN KANADA BIKES.

Bei diesem Satz muß ich wirklich lachen  ,schon anno 2006 wurde mir bei einem Anruf bei BA gesagt,das manche 2007 Modelle aus Taiwan kommen.

Gruss
Tippi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (1. Mai 2008)

2006er Slayer Canuck





schätze die pappen gerade drauf, was rum liegt.... die Signature war übrigens nach dem ersten mal Putzen weg... bevor jemand behauptet, dass da ja überhaupt niemand unterschrieben hat


----------



## dubbel (1. Mai 2008)

1.) ich finde rocky mountain macht geile beiks. 
2.) ich sehe keinen unterschied zwischen schweissnähten aus verscheidenen ländern
3.) deshalb ist mir total wurscht, wer da bruzzelt, denn ich identifiziere mich und mein selbswertgefühl nicht über den mutmaßlichen nimbus meines beiks. 
4.) es muss sich geil fahren, dann is mir egal, wo es herkommt. 

5.) zu taiwan an sich (stand vor einiger zeit in der (amerikanischen) bike):



> *
> Made in Taiwan - Discovering the culture behind a manufacturing nation*
> There is an almost reflexive twitch among the homegrown bike-geek cognoscenti whenever someone mentions Taiwanese bikes. "Ohhh, Taiwan? It's probably not very good, is it?" they ask in the downward sloping tone of condescension, usually followed by, Too bad you didnt get a real bike, one made here, or in Europe.
> And there was a time about 20 years ago when comments like that bore some merit, a mid-1980s time when Taiwanese standards were rough []
> Meanwhile, Taiwan is happy to supply the high-end. The trickest, strongest, lightest, best bikes on the planet come from here. Theyve done their homework. Youve got some cutting edge engineering problem that needs solving? You ask Giant how to make it work. You want a 2.5-pound Scandium hardtail? Come on over. You expect substandard quality? Not likely. [...]


----------



## Schwarzwild (1. Mai 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> und du wirst mir nicht sagen das die nun in Taiwan die Schweißtechnik 1 zu 1 kopieren könnten und dann noch einen Made in Canada Sticker mit Signatur von Ho Lin drauf machen


Es geht da viel weniger um bloßes Kopieren als vielmehr um bestimmte Vorgaben. Bei den "typischen" Taiwan-Schweißnähten kommt ja außer dem evtl. Können des Schweißers oder der speziellen Einrichtung von Robotertechnik üblicherweise noch ein enges Zeitlimit hinzu. Ist natürlich klar, dass ein Akkordschweisser andere Nähte/Raupen macht, als jemand, dessen Vorgaben einfach nur maximale Qualität sind. Dazu werden noch bestimmte Ausbildungs-/Schulungsstandards kommen.

Das Hauptproblem allgemein mit dem suboptimalen Image der Fertigung in Asien ist noch nicht einmal das begrenzte Können der Leute dort, sondern die Vorgaben der Auftraggeber aus dem Westen, denen nicht nur die normale Einsparung durch den Billiglohn reicht, sondern dessen Gier meist noch mehr Einsparungen, meist auf Kosten der Qualitätskontrolle, fordert. Somit sind diese meist nur summierten Cent-Bruchteile an Einsparungen am Ende genau so ursächlich wie das berühmte schwächste Glied der Kette.


----------



## rocsam (1. Mai 2008)

@ dubbel:...das geht an der Diskussion vorbei, denn hier wird anscheinend Etikettenschwindel betrieben: Jahrelang wird "made in Canada" gepredigt und dann verlagert man klammheimlich nach Taiwan...das ist die Sauerei die hier abläuft. Niemand behauptet noch ernsthaft, dass in Taiwan schlechter geschweisst wird als in Canada, aber RM hatte ganz bestimmtes Fertigungs-know-how und es ist mehr als fraglich, ob in Taiwan dieses know-how auch angewendet wird. Dazu kommt das Preisargument: RM sind bei gleichem Verkaufspreis immer noch zT deutlich schlechter ausgestattet als vergleichbare Taiwan-made Konkurrenzbikes. Wenn also zukünftig oder schon jetzt in Taiwan geschweisst wird, dann wäre es nur fair, diesen Preisvorteil zum Beispiel in Form einer besseren Ausstattung an den Endkunden weiterzugeben. Ganz Simpel: Wenn ich ein Produkt wegen eines bestimmten Features (hier "made in Canada") kaufe, dann muss ich davon ausgehen können, dass diese Feature an meinem Produkt auch vorhanden ist. Wenn nicht, dann ist das ganz klar zumindest arglistige Täuschung!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (1. Mai 2008)

achja da fällt mir noch das Video ein ;-)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=qC3iWynkE-I


----------



## Polsanne (2. Mai 2008)

rocsam schrieb:


> Niemand behauptet noch ernsthaft, dass in Taiwan schlechter geschweisst wird als in Canada, aber RM hatte ganz bestimmtes Fertigungs-know-how und es ist mehr als fraglich, ob in Taiwan dieses know-how auch angewendet wird.



Hallo rocsam, 

bei mir scheint das Fertigungs-know-how sowie die QS aber ordentlich gepennt zu haben. 

Zweimal der gleiche Schaden an einer zu schwach konstruierten Schweißnaht. 







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

und wenn ich mir dann noch das Video von Hunter-dirt im Zusammenhang mit dieser Diskussion und meiner Schäden anschaue

Mein Fazit: Trotz wirklich guter Fahreigenschaften mein erstes sowie letztes Rocky.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (2. Mai 2008)

hmm welches model war das?


----------



## iNSANE! (2. Mai 2008)

Ja, Schweissnaehte reissen ueberall - immer wieder. Ob aus Taiwan oder Canada.
Was mich aber viel mehr betroffen macht, und das wird hier nur so am Rande erwaehnt, sind auch die ethischen und sozialen Probleme die eine Fertigung in Taiwan (Asien...) mit sich bringt...das ist _ECHT_ nicht witzig.
Klar, primaer geht es in diesem Fred nicht darum, aber ich weiss _WIRKLICH _wovon ich rede...

Weiterhin: Ich sehe bei einem fast 19kg Slayer SS (da fahr ich schon das alte RMX mit 200mm FW) weder hohen technologischen Input (aus Canada) noch einen Preisvorteil bei 3k5Euro (Taiwan) - und das bei einer laecherlichen Ausstattung. Es geht wohl eher um shareholder-value.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (2. Mai 2008)

wenn alles in Taiwan gemacht wird könnense auch nich mehr son Preis verlangen. Ach wo bleibt eigentlich die neu HP?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (2. Mai 2008)

mein RM-made-in-canada-rahmen hat auch nicht gehalten.


----------



## Nofaith (2. Mai 2008)

@ Hunter-dirt

Sieht stark nach 'nem Element 70 von 2007 aus. Hab auch nicht verstanden warum die Schweissnaht geändert wurde. So muss Du über eine sehr geringe Fläche Scherkräfte verteilen.

Bei dem Element Team 2006 sah das noch so aus:


----------



## subdiver (2. Mai 2008)

Element von 2007 ???  
Gibt es bei dem Rahmen grundsätzlich das Problem 
mit Bruch an der Kettenstrebe ?

Bei polsanne müßten ja dann 2 Rahmen innerhalb eines Jahres gebrochen sein  

Was passiert, wenn mir mein canadisches Element innerhalb der 5 Jahren Garantie brechen sollte, 
muß ich dann ein Taiwanesisches als Ersatz aktzepieren ?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (2. Mai 2008)

ich denk ma das das so wie bei fast jedem Hersteller ist das sie für Garantie immernoch ersatz Rahmen bzw. Teile haben


----------



## arseburn (2. Mai 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Was passiert, wenn mir mein canadisches Element innerhalb der 5 Jahren Garantie brechen sollte,
> muß ich dann ein Taiwanesisches als Ersatz aktzepieren ?



Als wenn Du da bei Deinem Auto Wert drauf legen würdest  ....es wird langsam echt komisch


----------



## Polsanne (3. Mai 2008)

Ist ein Element 70 von 2007. Hab es mir zu Weihnachten `06 gegönnt. Wird einer der ersten Rahmen gewesen sein. Gebrochen ist es Mai `07 sowie Februar `08 im ganz normalen Tourbetrieb. Meine dritte Schwinge ist jetzt auch überarbeitet.






[/URL][/IMG]

Ich denke Fehler passieren überall aber manchmal klaffen Anspruch und Wirklichkeit doch weit auseinander.

Ich hab mir den Rahmen gekauft um etwas besonderes zu haben. Und war nach 10 Jahren Giant auch bereit mehr Geld dafür zu bezahlen auch im Hinblick der sozialen sowie umwelttechnischer Probleme die iNSANE schon erwähnte. 

Aber das Thema "wo wird was produzier?" war doch schon bei den Vertex Rahmen eine Katastrophe.

Da kann ich nur sagen super Kundenpolitik. 

Aber da sitzen bestimmt ganz schlaue Leute denen ist eingefallen: billig produzieren und als Premium verkaufen aber keinem was sagen. Der Konsument ist doch dumm.

Mein letztes Bike war ein Zonenschein dort konnte ich mit dem Schweißer noch telefonieren und die können mein Geld gerne haben.

Naja das Rocky wird aufgefahren und dann gibt es was neues geschweißt z.B. in Germany.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (3. Mai 2008)

ja zonenschein wär ne alternative zu rocky ;-)


----------



## Der Toni (3. Mai 2008)

wo wird Liteville eigentlich geschweißt?


----------



## san_andreas (3. Mai 2008)

@Polsanne: Wie bei Alutech. Da hörst Du beim Telefonieren auch das Schweißgebruzzel im Hintergrund ! Sehr geil !


----------



## Hunter-dirt (3. Mai 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @Polsanne: Wie bei Alutech. Da hörst Du beim Telefonieren auch das Schweißgebruzzel im Hintergrund ! Sehr geil !



tonband xD


----------



## Waldschleicher (3. Mai 2008)

Der Toni schrieb:


> wo wird Liteville eigentlich geschweißt?



Die macht der neue Rocky Schweißer in Daiwan nach seiner Mittagspause.


----------



## Der Toni (3. Mai 2008)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Die macht der neue Rocky Schweißer in Daiwan nach seiner Mittagspause.



... *in* seiner Mittagspause.


----------



## subdiver (3. Mai 2008)

@ polsanne
Die Element-Schwinge wurde anscheinend von RM überarbeitet.
Deine 3.Schwinge sieht von der Anschweißung völlig anders aus wie Deine
anderen 2 Schwingen.

Anscheinend gab es Probleme mit der "alten" 07er Schwinge,
sonst hätte RM es ja nicht geändert, oder ?
Leider ist meine Schwinge noch eine "Alte"


----------



## subdiver (3. Mai 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> Als wenn Du da bei Deinem Auto Wert drauf legen würdest  ....es wird langsam echt komisch



Das war ironisch von mir gedacht und auf diesen Thread bezogen


----------



## dubbel (4. Mai 2008)

rocsam schrieb:


> @ dubbel:...das geht an der Diskussion vorbei, denn hier wird anscheinend Etikettenschwindel betrieben: Jahrelang wird "made in Canada" gepredigt und dann verlagert man klammheimlich nach Taiwan...das ist die Sauerei die hier abläuft.


also geht's doch um ein offizielles statement? 




dubbel schrieb:


> eins versteh ich nicht:
> wer genau leugnet denn, dass in taiwan gebaut wird? offensichtlich wurden die händler ja informiert.
> 
> oder geht es um ein offizielles statement, hier auf mtb-news.de ?


----------



## rocsam (5. Mai 2008)

@ dubbel: Klar geht es mir um ein offizielles statement von RM/BA, hier oder auf deren website ist egal, denn: Das in Post#38 veröffentlichte Statement wurde in zwischen von anderen BA-Leuten wieder relativiert, mein Händler wurde nie informiert, (gehört klar zu den Top5 RM -Händlern in D), er hat bei BA angerufen und es wurde ihm versichert, dass NUR die Hardtails aus Taiwan kommen und alle Fullies nach wie vor in Canada geschweisst werden; die einzige Produktionsverlagerung betraf im ersten Schritt die Lackierung: Diese wurde schon 2007 von Delta B.C. nach Quebec verlagert und im zweiten Schritt die Rahmenproduktion/Schweisserei, diese geschieht seit Januar auch in Quebec. Es kursieren damit seitens BA/RM zwei verschiedene Aussagen und ich hätte als Käufer eines 07 SXC und eines 08er Element gerne gewusst wo diese produziert wurden, denn das war mit eine Kaufentscheidung. Ich denke, es geht vielen anderen ähnlich. Es ist schon sehr seltsam, dass sich bis heute niemand  bei RM/BA eindeutig dazu äußern kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kirschblotze (5. Mai 2008)

Ich gebe rocsam absolut recht  

Ich erwarte auch eine Stellungnahme von Rocky Mountain und/oder Bikeaction!

Ich komme mir einfach vergaggeiert vor!

Als Kunde habe ich letzte Jahr bei meinem Händler gestanden. Ich habe mir überlegt, kaufe ich mir ein Vertex oder ein Element. Hier im Forum habe ich dann erfahren, dass das Vertex in Taiwan geschweisst wird. Beim nächsten Mal habe ich meinen Verkäufer darauf angesprochen. Und er bestätigte mir dies, und versicherte mir gleichzeitig, dass das Element noch in Kanada geschweisst würde.

Nachdem ich einige Fullies probegefahren bin, und mir das Element in allen Punkten - ja auch Kultfaktor - voll zusagte, habe ich zugeschlagen. Ich hätte dies niemals gemacht, wenn er mir nicht so überzeugend versichert hätte, dass es in Kanada geschweisst wird. Alles andere wäre für mich ein KO-Kriterium gewesen für das Element! Und ich bezweifle keinesfalls die überragende Qualität von Taiwan-Rahmen. Wirklich nicht!

Auf jeden Fall haben mich die letzten Wochen darin bestärkt, dass man wirklich keinem richtig vertrauen kann. Der Händler will verkaufen. Er bekommt nur die Informationen aus seinen Informationsquellen, und im Falle von Bikeaction und Rocky Mountain, sind diese sehr wenig vertrauenserweckend.

Aus all diesen Gründen sollen sie nun endlich Stellung beziehen 

Ich denke, dass ein Herr Mario Lenzen einen Maulkorb bekommen hat. Denn an der Zeit kann es nicht liegen, wie er schreibt. Denn in anderen Threads ist er ja aktiv  Schon ein wirklich gute Betreuung hier.

Und für mich besteht auch kein Zweifel daran, dass sie hier alles aussitzen wollen. Okay, kein Problem. Ich werde mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit kein Rocky mehr kaufen.

Lieber gebe ich meine Kohle für ordentliches Werkzeug aus - soviel fehlt mir nicht mehr  - und schraube meine nächsten Bikes selbst zusammen. Dann spare ich mir auch die Aussagen von irgendwelchen schwindeligen Händlern, die mir ja evtl. etwas vom Pferd erzählen.

Ich habe das Vertrauen so ziemlich verloren in die Bikebranche 

Aber da mir Basteln soooo viel Spaß macht, habe ich eine tolle Alternative 

PS: Was ist eigentlich mit der neuen Rocky Mountain Webseite? Die ist immernoch nicht online. Oder muss ich meinen Browsercache leeren? 



> "Take a good look at this one, 'cause you won't see it anymore after may 1st."



Gut, dass sie keine Jahreszahl eingebaut haben  Sie meinten bestimmt nächstes Jahr 

hach! Hätte ich das alles geahnt...


----------



## dubbel (5. Mai 2008)

rocsam schrieb:


> @ dubbel: Klar geht es mir um ein offizielles statement von RM/BA, hier oder auf deren website ist egal...



dann wartet doch mal ab, bis die neue website online ist.


----------



## Tippi29 (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

die neue Website von BA ist erst seit letztem Wochenende ON,oder täusche ich mich da. 

Gruss
Tippi


----------



## Catsoft (5. Mai 2008)

Der Mario saß gestern noch schön bei Meckis. Sei ihm gegönnt.


----------



## subdiver (5. Mai 2008)

Nur mal so ein Gedanke, vielleicht bekommt BA nicht die notwendigen Infos
von RM, um hier eine offizielle Stellungnahme zu verfassen  

Und warum rührt sich hier nicht der österreichische 
oder schweizerische Importeur ?
Die lesen hier doch auch mit, oder ?


----------



## Kirschblotze (5. Mai 2008)

Subdiver, das mit Bikeaction kann schon sein. Aber dann hätten sie doch auch einfach am Telefon sagen und per Mail oder hier im Forum schreiben können: "Männers, wir wissen's selbst nicht!" Aber das haben sie auch nicht!

Schon komisch, dass sie an der Aufklärung keinerlei Interesse haben. Das kann echt nur heissen, dass wir Freaks nicht mehr zur Zielgruppe gehören


----------



## Ghostshifter (5. Mai 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Der Mario saß gestern noch schön bei Meckis. Sei ihm gegönnt.



Wo soll er denn sonst sitzen, wenn er einen so vollen Terminkalender hat  

Ich glaub auch nicht, dass BA nichts weiß. Dann wären ja die Telefonauskünfte total bescheuert. Mails beantworten ist auch nicht deren Stärke, aber das war sie noch nie, das weiß ich von früheren Anfragen. So kann man wohl nur als Kultmarkenimporteur mit seinen Kunden umgehen. Aber das "Kult" hat sich ja vielleicht bald erledigt


----------



## Jako (5. Mai 2008)

jetzt gebe ich auch mal meinen senf dazu.... für mich ist rocky mountain eine absolute kultmarke - ich stand schon ende der 80er beim rockyhändler und habe von so einem bike geträumt.... für mich ist es kult weil sie von anfang an dabei sind, für mich ist es auch kult weil es eine super qualität ist (und wenn es mal zu problemen kam wurden die nach meinen informationen absolut großzügig und perfekt abgewickelt). meiner meinung nach kann Rocky mountain auch kult bleiben wenn sie sich WIRKLICH!!! um die qualität bemühen - auch wenn die rahmen in taiwan geschweißt werden. sich um diese qualität zu kümmern ist schon ein wahnsinns aufwand, mit sicherheit haben in canada auch nicht nur einheimische in holzfällerhemden geschweißt, und die qualität musste auch erst geschult werden.... 
wie schnell ein ruf ruiniert ist kann man ganz gut am beispiel manitou sehen - und dieser kult wurde nur über die qualität zerstört (meine meinung).

da die qualität aber garnicht so bemängelt wird sondern mehr die "informationspolitik" kann ich von meiner seite nur sagen das besonders herr janz als geschäftsführer eine perfekte einstellung zu seinen Kunden hat - und damit meine ich nicht die händler sondern die "rockyfahrer". (das ist meine persönliche erfahrung) 
ich bin der meinung das es mit sicherheit für herrn janz bzw. für BA und RM wichtigere angelegenheiten gibt als in einem forum auf einen 8 seitigen thread ein statement abzugeben..... so rettet man nämlich nicht eine kultmarke - man erhält kult über qualität und inovation am leben. 
ich bin noch rockyfan  gruß jako


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. Mai 2008)

Jako schrieb:


> jetzt gebe ich auch mal meinen senf dazu.... für mich ist rocky mountain eine absolute kultmarke - ich stand schon ende der 80er beim rockyhändler und habe von so einem bike geträumt.... für mich ist es kult weil sie von anfang an dabei sind, für mich ist es auch kult weil es eine super qualität ist (und wenn es mal zu problemen kam wurden die nach meinen informationen absolut großzügig und perfekt abgewickelt). meiner meinung nach kann Rocky mountain auch kult bleiben wenn sie sich WIRKLICH!!! um die qualität bemühen - auch wenn die rahmen in taiwan geschweißt werden. sich um diese qualität zu kümmern ist schon ein wahnsinns aufwand, mit sicherheit haben in canada auch nicht nur einheimische in holzfällerhemden geschweißt, und die qualität musste auch erst geschult werden....
> wie schnell ein ruf ruiniert ist kann man ganz gut am beispiel manitou sehen - und dieser kult wurde nur über die qualität zerstört (meine meinung).
> 
> da die qualität aber garnicht so bemängelt wird sondern mehr die "informationspolitik" kann ich von meiner seite nur sagen das besonders herr janz als geschäftsführer eine perfekte einstellung zu seinen Kunden hat - und damit meine ich nicht die händler sondern die "rockyfahrer". (das ist meine persönliche erfahrung)
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (6. Mai 2008)

Kirschblotze schrieb:


> Subdiver, das mit Bikeaction kann schon sein. ...


dass BA keine klaren informationen liefern kann, wundert mich nicht: 
die sind ja nur für das kaufmännische bzw. den vertrieb zuständig, 
von details bzgl. technik / entwicklung / produktion kriegen die auch nur das mit, was RM ihnen zukommen lässt. 



Kirschblotze schrieb:


> Schon komisch, dass sie an der Aufklärung keinerlei Interesse haben. Das kann echt nur heissen, dass wir Freaks nicht mehr zur Zielgruppe gehören


vielleicht teilen die auch einfach eure selbstüberschätzung nicht.


----------



## arseburn (6. Mai 2008)

Jako schrieb:


> jetzt gebe ich auch mal meinen senf dazu.... für mich ist rocky mountain eine absolute kultmarke - ich stand schon ende der 80er beim rockyhändler und habe von so einem bike geträumt.... für mich ist es kult weil sie von anfang an dabei sind, für mich ist es auch kult weil es eine super qualität ist (und wenn es mal zu problemen kam wurden die nach meinen informationen absolut großzügig und perfekt abgewickelt). meiner meinung nach kann Rocky mountain auch kult bleiben wenn sie sich WIRKLICH!!! um die qualität bemühen - auch wenn die rahmen in taiwan geschweißt werden. sich um diese qualität zu kümmern ist schon ein wahnsinns aufwand, mit sicherheit haben in canada auch nicht nur einheimische in holzfällerhemden geschweißt, und die qualität musste auch erst geschult werden....
> wie schnell ein ruf ruiniert ist kann man ganz gut am beispiel manitou sehen - und dieser kult wurde nur über die qualität zerstört (meine meinung).
> 
> da die qualität aber garnicht so bemängelt wird sondern mehr die "informationspolitik" kann ich von meiner seite nur sagen das besonders herr janz als geschäftsführer eine perfekte einstellung zu seinen Kunden hat - und damit meine ich nicht die händler sondern die "rockyfahrer". (das ist meine persönliche erfahrung)
> ...



Auch von mir gibt es für diesen Beitrag einen   Auch wenn jetzt wieder kommt: Ja, aber ich möchte ein Statement...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (6. Mai 2008)

Ich zitiere jetzt auch nochmals was Mario vor ein Paar Monaten im Flatline-Thread geschrieben hat 



TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Jetzt noch paar Sachen um einige eurer Anliegen aus der Welt zu schaffen:
> 
> Was den Herstellungsort des Flatlines angeht kann ich euch leider nicht sagen, aber es ist definitiv so, dass alle Flatlines in ein und dem selben Werk gemacht werden. Das wär ein viel zu hoher Aufwand und auch irrsinns hohe Kosten den gleichen Rahmen in zwei verschieden Ländern zu produzieren um ein oder zwei Modelle günstiger anbieten zu können. Das würde sich nicht rechnen im Gegenteil! Also das Pro Modell geht durch die gleichen Hände wie das 1er. Die Ausfräsungen haben einfach was mit dem Fortschritt des Prototypen-Stadiums zu tun. Das Pro sowie das 3er waren die aktuellsten mit eben dieser Ausfräsung. Das 2er und das 1er waren einfach älter und hatten die Ausfräsung im Hauptrahmen noch nicht, sowie manch andere kleine Details. In der Serie werden die Ausfräsungen aber vorhanden sein. Also auch beim 2er und dem 1er.
> 
> ...


----------



## iNSANE! (6. Mai 2008)

Bitte beruhigt euch doch etwas, und geht hier den Mario nicht so an. Er ist primaer mal Fahrer fuer BA, der hier _nebenbei_ das Forum _unterstuetzt._

Er leistet dabei gute Hilfe in technischen Fragen, Wartung, Groessen usw. Aber ihm sind in sofern die Haende gebunden weil er auch nur die Infos hat, die ihm BA gibt/hat.
Ich denke auch nicht dass es noch zu seinen Kompetenzen gehoert hier einen, so oft geforderten, "public release" zu verfassen. Das ist sicher Aufgabe von BA.
Also, fair bleiben und ein wenig mehr mit zweierlei Mass messen - waere hier ein Schreibtisch-BWL-Taeter als Supporter am wirken, haettet ihr vll einen release, aber eben keine Kompetenz von einem Rider. Und was ist mit  Masse fuer uns wichtiger? Eben...
Davon abgesehen finde ich den teils aggressiven Ton hier echt seltsam - ich wette dass keiner von euch am Telefon, oder geschweige den face2face so reden wuerde. Anonymes Internet eben...
Also, leben und leben lassen.

P.S. In der Sache ist doch eh schon alles klar, oder? Oder erwartet hier noch echt Jemand eine grosse Ueberraschung?


----------



## elrond (6. Mai 2008)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Ein paar haben es richtig erkannt. BA und meine Wenigkeit haben gerade wesentlich wichtigere Dinge zu planen und zu organisieren als an einem "Text" zu arbeiten, damit euer Blutdruck mal wieder runter kommt. Wir bemühen uns die gesamte Test-Flotte für EUCH auf die Beine zu stellen und alles weitere für eine coole Saison zu planen. Denn darum geht es! Spaß an der ganzen Sache!
> Wir waren die letzten Tage ein wenig am rotieren aber im Endeffekt hat sich die Arbeit denke ich gelohnt!! Die Bikes stehen in ihrer vollen Pracht und warten nur darauf ordentlich ran genommen zu werden!!
> 
> Also, wir sehen uns am Gardasee!
> ...



Euer Einsatz in Ehren aber so einfach wie du dir das vorstellst den neuen Produktionstandort von RM zu akzeptieren, ist es zumindest für "ältere" Biker nicht, die in den 80ern und 90ern mit dem Biken und den Herstellern ein gewisses Lebensgefühl verbunden haben und diese Einstellung beibehalten haben. Mag sein, daß du dies in deinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn nicht nachvollziehen kannst und deshalb etwas gereizt reagierst. Vielleicht ist dir aber auch klar, daß Rocky Mountain immer (zu) teuer war aber genau diese Preisgestaltung durch das handmade in Canada legitimiert wurde und genau diese Dinge eben Rocky Mountain zu dem heutigen Nimbus, Flair und Kult verholfen haben.
Für mich ist Rocky Mountain damit auf der Stufe Scott angekommen, wobei Scott im für mich interessanten Marathon Bereich dann doch die Nase vorn hat, und ist somit von der Liste der potentiellen Nachfolger für mein Wiesmann gestrichen...


----------



## Kirschblotze (6. Mai 2008)

iNSANE!, solltest Du meinen letzten Beitrag meinen, gebe ich Dir recht. Da habe mich im Ton vergriffen! Insbesondere das mit dem Maulkorb von mir, war nicht in Ordnung!

Tut mir leid!

Soll nicht wieder vorkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (6. Mai 2008)

Selbst ein Rocky aus China wäre einem Scott-Eimer noch in jedem Fall vorzuziehen ! Meine rein subjektive Meinung.
Für ein Wiesmann wirst Du in Taiwan gar keinen würdigen Nachfolger finden. Performancemäßig sicher, aber niemals soulmäßig.


----------



## iNSANE! (6. Mai 2008)

Hehe...bzgl des Wiesmann - da fällt es mir allgemein schwer was anders zu finden. Vielleicht wieder ein Wiesmann?

Zur Sache: Ich bin auch keine 14 mehr, und verstehe euch 100% - ich habe in meinem Post ja auch eher daran erinnert welche Funktion hier der Mario hat.

Auf die Sache bezogen - wie gesagt: Mir ist alles klar


----------



## san_andreas (6. Mai 2008)

In dem aktuellen Vertex-Test in der MBA ist davon die Rede, dass die "komplizierten" Rahmen wie Slayer und Flatline nach wie vor aus Canada kommen.
Oder ist das wieder falsch ?


----------



## tvaellen (6. Mai 2008)

Kurz meine 5 Cent zum Thema:
als vor ein paar Jahren herauskam, dass die ganzen renommierten italienischen Rennradrahmenbauer (Colnago, Pinarello, De Rosa, Wilier usw.) ihre Carbonrahmen nicht in Bella Italia sondern in Taiwan bzw. China backen lassen, war in den Rennradforen ein ähnliche Hysterie festzustellen. Auch da war von liebesentzug und und und die Rede.

Heute interessiert das keine S** mehr, weil man festgestellt hat, dass die Chinesen solide Arbeit leisten und es dem Rahmen nicht schadet, dass er erst zum Lackieren (Pinarello, Colnago) oder sogar erst beim Zusammenbau (die meisten anderen Hersteller) italienische Luft geschnuppert hat. Sie sind sogar deutlich leichter als die Made in USA gebackenen TREK Carbon Rahmen.

Daher: regt euch einfach ab, das Leben geht weiter.
Mein Voitl ist zwar in Germany geschweißt (habe sogar die Werkstatt gesehen, als ich in PF war) aber davon werde ich am Berg auch nicht schneller.


----------



## rocsam (6. Mai 2008)

vielleicht teilen die auch einfach eure selbstüberschätzung nicht.[/QUOTE]

..aber Hallo!!!! was hat das mit Selbstüberschätzung zu tun, wenn  ich als Käufer eines "Premium-Produktes" wissen möchte, wo genau dieses hergestellt wurde?!! Ich stelle fest, dass es BA/RM bis heute nach MONATELANGER DISKUSSION nicht möglich ist, diese Frage seriös zu beantworten. DAS lässt schon alleine tief blicken. Nur mal so am Rande: Es gibt ein RECHT auf Auskunft in Bezug auf das originäre Herstellungsland. (Nur) in diesem Falle ist es wirklich Schade, dass ich kein amerikanischer Staatsbürger bin, denn wenn sich herausstellen würde, dass mein angeblich "Canada-welded" Element doch aus Taiwan stammt, würde ich RM verklagen: Meine Kinder müssten dann nämlich mit einem traumatisierten Vater aufwachsen, dass kostet RM Millionen 

@ Insane: Wenn für Dich alles klar ist, dann klär uns mal auf.....
Gruss


----------



## Hunter-dirt (6. Mai 2008)

Insane ich wollt Mario nicht angreifen oder ähnliches ich habe es einfach nochmals zitiert und das is soweit ich weiß nicht verboten?!


----------



## Grüner Hulk (6. Mai 2008)

Grandfather tell me a story (die älteren Semester wissen aus welchem Lied und von welcher Kappelle diese Zeile stammt 
Habe im Dezember 2007 bei einem ach so renomierten deutschen Hersteller angerufen und wollte für eine nicht unerhebliche Summe ein deutsches Qualitätsprodukt erwerben. Ich teilte ihm mit, dass ich es mir gerne unter den Baum legen möchte (24. und so). Nach einigen rumgedruckse wurde mir erklärt, dass der Zulieferer grad nicht liefern kann. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn. Irgendwo im Osten von Europa oder gar in Asien standen die Bänder still. 

Oh! Ups! Ganz ehrlich, wenn der Zulieferer  eh im Ausland hockt und ich eh ein ausländisches Sammelsurium unterschiedlichster Zulieferer (wer die entsprechenden Formteilkataloge der Zulieferer kennt, weiss wovon ich Rede) bewege, dann ist´s mir wurscht wers zusammenbruzelt. "Made in Germany" heisst für mich, die Zulieferer sitzen in D und der Schweisser arbeitet zumindest in D auch, wenn er jeweils in der Früh ausm Ausland einreist. Kommen meine Formteile aus Gott weiss wo her, dann kann der Herr/Dame die es zusammenbraten doch grad da wohnen wo die Teile eh zusammendengelt werden. Ist dann wenigstens ökologisch korrekt! 

Wie war das "früher" bei Rocky? 
War da auch das Alu aus Canada? 
Wie war das z.B. bei meinem RM 7 WS? Ist das wirklich ein "altes" Rocky, das mal Wade gehört hat? 

Spaß Ende!
Ich glaube an das Gute im Menschen und behaupte:
*These 1:*
Es ist Rocky Mountain einfach nur peinlich, dass man mit einer langen Tradition aus irgendwelchen Gründen brechen musste. Da man sich so schämt für diese Tat, sagt man gar nix und hockt mit rotem Kopf und im Büserhemd in der Ecke. (vermeidet aber die Ecke die nach Taiwan zeigt!!(stiller Protest))
oder
*These 2:*
Man hat beim Kartenspielen verloren und musste anstatt der Autoschlüssel die Schlüssel der Firma hergeben.


----------



## subdiver (7. Mai 2008)

Mein Dealer (der die Info vom Lago hat) teilte mir am Montag mit,
dass nur die Hardtails, Flatline und SS in Taiwan geschweisst werden.
Die Team-Rahmen sollen noch aus dem Werk in Delta BC kommen.
Die anderen Fully-Rahmen sollen seit 2008 in Quebec geschweisst werden.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (7. Mai 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Endlich ist die Spekulation und Geheimnistuerei vorbei.
> 
> Hier die Fakten:
> 
> ...






subdiver schrieb:


> Mein Dealer (der die Info vom Lago hat) teilte mir am Montag mit,
> dass nur die Hardtails, Flatline und SS in Taiwan geschweisst werden.
> Die Team-Rahmen sollen noch aus dem Werk in Delta BC kommen.
> Die anderen Fully-Rahmen sollen seit 2008 in Quebec geschweisst werden.



Kann es sein, dass es beinahe täglich neue "Infos" gibt?!
Morgen heisst es dann wohl, dass nur die Team-Rahmen Größe S und L aus Standort A kommen während hingegen die Special Editions Größe M im Standort B geschweisst werden...

@subdiver: Das soll nicht gegen Dich oder Deinen Dealer (und dessen Infos ) gehen, aber zu denken gibt es einem schon!


----------



## subdiver (7. Mai 2008)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass es beinahe täglich neue "Infos" gibt?!
> Morgen heisst es dann wohl, dass nur die Team-Rahmen Größe S und L aus Standort A kommen während hingegen die Special Editions Größe M im Standort B geschweisst werden...
> 
> @subdiver: Das soll nicht gegen Dich oder Deinen Dealer (und dessen Infos ) gehen, aber zu denken gibt es einem schon!



Im Prinzip weiß anscheinend NUR Rocky Mountain was wo geschweisst wird  
So sagt es neuerdings auch mein Dealer seinen Kunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (7. Mai 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Im Prinzip weiß anscheinend NUR Rocky Mountain was wo geschweisst wird
> So sagt es neuerdings auch mein Dealer seinen Kunden.



wunderbar


----------



## dubbel (7. Mai 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Im Prinzip weiß anscheinend NUR Rocky Mountain was wo geschweisst wird


na logisch. 
dass BA (geschweige denn ein händler) keine klaren informationen liefern kann, wundert mich nicht: 
die sind ja nur für das kaufmännische bzw. den vertrieb zuständig, 
von details bzgl. technik / entwicklung / produktion kriegen die auch nur das mit, was RM ihnen zukommen lässt.



subdiver schrieb:


> Ich habe hier lediglich eine Info weitergegeben, die mir gestern ein großer (nicht meiner) RM- und RF-Händler, so wie oben geschrieben, mitgeteilt hat.
> Es liegt doch an Rocky Mountain und BikeAction hier endlich einmal Klarheit zu schaffen


daher versteh ich auch nicht, wieso du ständig neue gerüchte breittreten musst, während ja eben jede öffentliche erklärung fehlt.

und dazu kommt ja noch die frage, wieso ausgerechnet hier jemand eine stellungnahme abgeben soll... 
das meinte ich weiter oben mit "selbstüberschätzung".


----------



## decolocsta (7. Mai 2008)

Grüner Hulk schrieb:


> Wie war das "früher" bei Rocky?
> War da auch das Alu aus Canada?



Guckst du:

http://www.eastonarchery.com/

da kommt das Alu her, zumindest bisher


Und ich muss Dubbi recht geben, Subdiver ist schon ein guter Garant für die tägliche Gerüchteküche.......Fakten scheinen eher wenige zu kursieren...


----------



## arseburn (7. Mai 2008)

Wie ich schon vor etlichen Seiten sagte: Einfach mal die Füsse stillhalten und abwarten. Aussagen wie: "Mein Dealer hat mir dies und das und auch noch jenes erzählt" kann ich nicht mehr hören, da die aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach so viel Wahrheitsgehalt haben wie mein Glas Wasser Kalorien.


----------



## subdiver (7. Mai 2008)

Mooooment mal  

Ich habe hier lediglich Infos, auch z.T. mit den entsprechen Personen und Daten, weitergegeben und keine Gerüchte gestreut.

Gerüchte haben wenn dann BA (Marco Schröder), Radsport Rösch München
und MT-Sports Allershausen gestreut. 
Wo die ihre Infos, die sie mir gegeben haben, her bekommen, weiß ich doch nicht


----------



## dubbel (7. Mai 2008)

"Ein Gerücht ist eine unverbürgte Nachricht, die meist mündlich verbreitet wird und sich dabei auf eine charakteristische Art und Weise verändert.
... 
Das Gerücht wurzelt in einer stark subjektiv gefärbten Wahrnehmung, in einer Vermutung, einem Missverständnis [...] seines Schöpfers und wird von ihnen und durch weitere Personen über Klatsch und Tratsch verbreitet und so in die Welt gesetzt, ggf. auch in den Medien. Je größer der Neuigkeitswert, der Sensationsgrad oder die persönliche Betroffenheit der Gerüchteverbreiter sind, um so schneller kommt es in Umlauf."


----------



## numinisflo (7. Mai 2008)

Manchmal ist es nicht nur beim Fußball vorteilhaft den Ball flachzuhalten.
Kann da dubbel schon zustimmen.


----------



## rocsam (7. Mai 2008)

@subdiver: schön, dass es endlich mal NAMEN gibt (RR Rösch/MT-Sports)!
@ alle hier: jetzt interessiert mich die Pressemitteilung, aus der die KOMPLETTE Produktionsverlagerung nach Taiwan hervorgeht,  von BA an die Händler (s. #1 in diesem Thread...): Wer kann sie mir per PM eingescannt senden? (Keine Angst, die Händleradresse darf ruhig unkenntlich sein..) ...Kann es sein, dass es wirklich so ist, wie schon vor Monaten im RM 2008 News-Thread von mir und anderen gepostet und jetzt von subdiver nochmal bestätigt: SS und Flatline plus Hardtails aus Taiwan, Fullies aus Quebec/Kanada?!! Wollte RM/BA vielleicht "nur" die Reaktionen im vorraus testen, was wäre wenn ev. die Produktion ganz nach Taiwan verlagert würde?? Kann es sein dass ein anderer MTB-Hersteller Taiwan-Gerüchte bewußt gestreut hat??? Wer fliegt von uns mal hin und guckt in Quebec nach, was die da jetzt wirklich noch zusammenbrutzeln???
Gruss


----------



## subdiver (7. Mai 2008)

Auf der neuen Webseite (bikes.com) gibt es keinen Hinweis mehr,
dass die Rahmen in Canada gefertigt werden.
Es steht nur noch was von Handarbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. Mai 2008)

ich sag nix mehr dazu...


----------



## decolocsta (7. Mai 2008)

wehn interessiert das nun?


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (7. Mai 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Auf der neuen Webseite (bikes.com) gibt es keinen Hinweis mehr,
> dass die Rahmen in Canada gefertigt werden.
> Es steht nur noch was von Handarbeit.



was für ne Überraschung


----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. Mai 2008)

ich wollts blos sagen, weil mich die Diskussion solangsam ankotzt! warum diskutiert ihr noch drüber wenns eh kein Sinn macht? Is/war geiles Wetter drausen. Warum geht ihr anstatt zu diskutieren nicht einfach raus und lasst eure "Wut" am bike aus?


----------



## decolocsta (7. Mai 2008)

Yo, das klingt echt gut, finde es mittlerweile auch recht lässtig, weil die Schallplatte schon einen guten Schlag weg hat und sich immer wiederholt.......abwarten, und in der Zeit das Hammer Wetter nutzen...egal mit was für einen Bike, solange nicht Mckenzie draufsteht


----------



## Der Toni (7. Mai 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> ich wollts blos sagen, weil mich die Diskussion solangsam ankotzt! warum diskutiert ihr noch drüber wenns eh kein Sinn macht? Is/war geiles Wetter drausen. Warum geht ihr anstatt zu diskutieren nicht einfach raus und lasst eure "Wut" am bike aus?



hab ich gemacht, ändert aber nix an der sch.... Situation.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. Mai 2008)

toni dann kauf dir in zukunft ein bike voner andren firma die alles noch in de macht oder in ca


----------



## Sw!tch (7. Mai 2008)

Bitteschön:

http://www.hukkbikes.com/bikes.html

Echt handgefertige Bikes aus dem wundervollen Kanada... Wird schon jemand schwach?


----------



## decolocsta (7. Mai 2008)

wow, Tretlagerhöhe wo du sogar über Bibbi von RTL fahren kannst ohne das du an ihrem Bauch hängen bleibst.


----------



## Grüner Hulk (7. Mai 2008)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> Bitteschön:
> 
> http://www.hukkbikes.com/bikes.html
> 
> Echt handgefertige Bikes aus dem wundervollen Kanada... Wird schon jemand schwach?



Jo, also ich finds schick! Ich habe aber auch getrauert, als *Dreidoppel* vom Bikehimmel verschwunden ist!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. Mai 2008)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> Bitteschön:
> 
> http://www.hukkbikes.com/bikes.html
> 
> Echt handgefertige Bikes aus dem wundervollen Kanada... Wird schon jemand schwach?



ähm sry aber die schweißnähte sehen aus als wärense in taiwan geschweißt xD


----------



## Robert MTB (7. Mai 2008)

Also meine Freundin fährt ein Vertex 50 aus 2007
Gekauft april 2007!
Mir fiel schon vor Kaufabschluss auf daß kein handmade in canada draufstand! Von einer Signature ganz zu schweigen.Außer auf dem Lrs da war eine signature von
Wheel tech by RM oder so.
Aber die Schweißnähte sind ein Traum !
Da ist es mir egal wo der geschweißt wird, wenn es so aussieht!Ich selbst hatte ein Kona manomano mit ordentlichen Raupen aber nicht so wie es bei Rocky ist!
Beide aus Taiwan und Endkontrolle in canada und doch liegen Welten beim Finish dazwischen.Der Kona Lack eine Katastrophe im gegensatz zum Rocky.
Eastonrohre mit Stempel im Unterrohr sind ein Gütesiegel und kein Einheitsbrei aus Taiwan.
Es ist nun mal so daß die Taiwanesen nicht nur bruttzeln
sondern auch echt super gute Leute haben sonst würden nicht so viele Bikehersteller dort produzieren lassen.

Gruß Robert MTB


----------



## tvaellen (7. Mai 2008)

Robert MTB schrieb:


> ...
> Es ist nun mal so daß die Taiwanesen nicht nur bruttzeln
> sondern auch echt super gute Leute haben sonst würden nicht so viele Bikehersteller dort produzieren lassen.



War das nicht Rotwild, die mal geschrieben haben, sie müssten ihre Rahmen jetzt in Taiwan schweißen lassen, weil kein Betrieb in Europa in der Lage sei, eine spezielle Alu-Legierung zu verarbeiten, aus der sie nun ihre neuen Rahmen bauen ?


----------



## Robert MTB (7. Mai 2008)

tvaellen schrieb:


> War das nicht Rotwild, die mal geschrieben haben, sie müssten ihre Rahmen jetzt in Taiwan schweißen lassen, weil kein Betrieb in Europa in der Lage sei, eine spezielle Alu-Legierung zu verarbeiten, aus der sie nun ihre neuen Rahmen bauen ?



Kann sein!

Ich habe mir sagen lassen daß z.b. die guten Schweißer meist in der Automobilindustrie arbeiten hier im Land.
Bis auf ein paar Kultschweißer!


----------



## decolocsta (8. Mai 2008)

nein, das war Fusion....


----------



## Tippi29 (8. Mai 2008)

Hallo

Falls Rocky Mountian jetzt in Taiwan alle seine Rahmen schweißen läßt, ist es doch nichts anderes als Gewinnoptimierung durch die neuen Besitzer.
Gute Schweißer die gibt es ja nicht nur in Taiwan.Die schweißen halt noch für die Bikefirmen gut,günstig und in Großserie.Bald ist es halt China oder was weiß der Geier.
Ob Mann sich dann noch ein Rocky kauft muß jeder selber wissen.
Aber mal ganz ehrlich ein Rocky Mountain aus Taiwan ist doch traurig. 

Gruss
Tippi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clemens (8. Mai 2008)

tvaellen schrieb:


> War das nicht Rotwild, die mal geschrieben haben, sie müssten ihre Rahmen jetzt in Taiwan schweißen lassen, weil kein Betrieb in Europa in der Lage sei, eine spezielle Alu-Legierung zu verarbeiten, aus der sie nun ihre neuen Rahmen bauen ?



Seitdem Rotwild die Rahmenfertigung von Italien nach Taiwan verlagert hat (vor etwa 4 Jahren),  ist zwar der Preis um keinen Cent gesunken, aber die Qualität und Haltbarkeit gestiegen. Bei meinen Taiwan-Frames hatte ich keine Brüche mehr (nach zwei Anfang der 90er bei Frames made in Italy).

Wird bei Rocky ähnlich werden und in spätestens zwei Jahren redet eh kein Mensch mehr darüber. Das Image der Marke RM ist gerade in Deutschland im Vergleich zu USA oder Canada ziemlich künstlich hochgehalten (Kult kann man auch steuern!) worden. Es wurden hier immer nur die höherwertigen Modellreihen angeboten. Wenn BA in Deutschland alles vertreiben würde, was RM produziert, wäre Rocky auch hier eine Marke wie jede andere und die Kinderräder von Rocky würden neben Pucky bei Karstadt stehen.

Wichtig an einem Bike sind die Fahreigenschaften und Qualität + Finish  des Rahmens und solange die bei RM stimmen, ist es mir egal, wo in der globalisierten Industriewelt die Rohre zusammengeschweisst werden. Einzig die Infopolitik von BA gleicht der eines (gewichtigen) früheren Bundeskanzlers: aussitzen!


----------



## Der Toni (8. Mai 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> toni dann kauf dir in zukunft ein bike voner andren firma die alles noch in de macht oder in ca



genau das werde ich machen. Wenn Rocky Mountain in Taiwan geschweißt wird, werde ich mein Element (03) so lange fahren, bis nichmehrgeht und dann wird´s an die Wand gehängt. In der Zwischenzeit werde ich mich nach einem Bike umschauen, daß nicht " welded in fernost" ist.


----------



## Kistenbiker (8. Mai 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> wow, Tretlagerhöhe wo du sogar über Bibbi von RTL fahren kannst ohne das du an ihrem Bauch hängen bleibst.



Du und deine Tretlagerhöhe


----------



## iNSANE! (8. Mai 2008)

OT:
Ein Nicolai mit Magura Bremsen & Federelementen. Dazu eine Speedhub mit Wipperman Kette und Acros oder Reset Innenlager & Steuersatz.
Tune Sattel/Stuetze, Vorbau, VR Nabe und Kurbel. Conti Reifen (aber nur die Chili Dinger) und dann wirds aber allmaehlich schwierig mit dem Made in Germany Bike, oder?
Speichen: Aus der Schweiz (okay). Felgen aus Frankreich (naja) usw.

Also, so etwas wie das Centurion Eurofighter damals ist immernoch easy moeglich -  ein rein Deutsches Rad kaeme auf einen Versuch an. Mit den vielen kleinen Schmieden wie AX Lightness, Schmolke, Brunn usw. sollte es aber machbar sein - aber eher im Leichtbau als bei einem FR Bike.


----------



## san_andreas (8. Mai 2008)

Nochwas für die Gerüchteküche aus dem Vertex 70 Test der Mai-MBA:

"Breaking from Rocky Mountain tradition, the Vertex frame is made in Taiwan and shipped to Canada where it is assembled. The company will still manufacture their more complicated frames (like the Slayer) inhouse and rely on their offshore partner for the more basic frames."


----------



## rocsam (8. Mai 2008)

..ahhhh, jetzt ja: Der Flatline-Frame kommt definitiv aus Taiwan und ist damit ein BASIC-Frame und nicht "complicated"?? Was ist dann der Element-Frame:
Super-Basic welded in Taiwan oder complicated made inhouse oder was.......
Gruss


----------



## dubbel (8. Mai 2008)




----------



## arseburn (8. Mai 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


>



Irgendwie erinnert mich das an BA vom A-Team, wenn er grade für einen Flug "vorbereitet" wurde


----------



## kohpa (8. Mai 2008)

Habe gerade den ganzen Thread durchgelesen. Kam mir schon leicht vor wie auf einem Plattenteller. 
Muss jetzt aber ab ins Körbchen, denn morgen gibts wieder einen Ausritt mit meinem Element und auf diesen freue ich mich wie immer.

Gruss Opa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elrond (8. Mai 2008)

Opaflink schrieb:


> Habe gerade den ganzen Thread durchgelesen. Kam mir schon leicht vor wie auf einem Plattenteller.
> Muss jetzt aber ab ins Körbchen, denn morgen gibts wieder einen Ausritt mit meinem Element und auf diesen freue ich mich wie immer.
> 
> Gruss Opa



Ich freu mich auf meinen morgigen Ausritt mit meinem Moots und auf den samstäglichen mit dem Wiesmann, das wohl auf kurz oder lang durch ein Chili ersetzt wird - Freude am Fahren - wird nur bei Autos (die Jungs könnens aber definitiv am besten  ) durch die Marke definiert.


----------



## arseburn (9. Mai 2008)

elrond schrieb:


> die Jungs könnens aber definitiv am besten



BMW?


----------



## san_andreas (9. Mai 2008)

Bitte nicht auch noch ne Auto-Diskussion à la "ich find aber Benz besser" etc.


----------



## arseburn (9. Mai 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Bitte nicht auch noch ne Auto-Diskussion à la "ich find aber Benz besser" etc.



Doch! Dann hat das leidige Thema hier endlich ein Ende.



Also ich finde Audi mal um Klassen besser als BMW....zumal ich da auch genug Beinfreiheit habe.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (10. Mai 2008)

Dodge is the best


----------



## dubbel (10. Mai 2008)

diese art der diskussion weitergeführt hiesse, jeder, der hier über RM jammert, würde mit titan-material von Merlin rumfahren. 
das sind mal vom herrgott persönlich gezogene nähte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XChris (10. Mai 2008)

Rein technisch spricht wahrscheinlich gar nix gegen eine Rahmenfertigung in Taiwan, dort hat sich wohl schon ein hohes Maß an Spezialistentum für die Alu-Verarbeitung angesiedelt. Es ist halt der immaterielle und nicht in sachlichen Daten belegbare Wert der hier verloren geht und einen RM-Fan traurig stimmt. Der Traum davon, in einer Zeit identitätsloser Massenware ein Produkt mit Tradition zu bekommen. Die Vorstellung, der kanadische Schweißer (Sohn eines Holzfällers) streicht vor Feierabend zufrieden über den gerade FÜR MICH fertig gestellten Rahmen und trifft sich mit dem Ingenieur aus der Entwicklung um noch eine Runde auf den North-Shore-Trails zu drehen und dann bei einem Barbecue den Sonnenuntergang zu genießen.... (oder so ähnlich  ) 

Ich finds auch jammerschade - die Kaufentscheidung für so ein verhältnismäßig teures Produkt wird nunmal zu einem großen Teil auch von Emotionen gesteuert - ein Grund warum ich bisher bei keinem Versenderbike gelandet bin. Entweder ich bekomme meinen emotionalen Bezug zu Fahrrädern in den Griff (kennt jemand einen guten Therapeuten?) oder ich suche nach einem anderen Hersteller, der es sich (noch) leisten kann am Heimat-Standort zu produzieren. Ich wüsste da schon einen...

p.s. gibts in Taiwan eigentlich auch Holzfäller?


----------



## Tippi29 (10. Mai 2008)

XChris schrieb:


> p.s. gibts in Taiwan eigentlich auch Holzfäller?



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen,die haben eher Baumpflanzer als Holzfäller. 
Dank früherer Abholzung und der Schwärindustrie haben die nicht so viele Wälder/Natur wie in B.C.
Aber was weiß ich schon.

Gruß Tippi


----------



## arseburn (10. Mai 2008)

XChris schrieb:


> Rein technisch spricht wahrscheinlich gar nix gegen eine Rahmenfertigung in Taiwan, dort hat sich wohl schon ein hohes Maß an Spezialistentum für die Alu-Verarbeitung angesiedelt. Es ist halt der immaterielle und nicht in sachlichen Daten belegbare Wert der hier verloren geht und einen RM-Fan traurig stimmt. Der Traum davon, in einer Zeit identitätsloser Massenware ein Produkt mit Tradition zu bekommen. Die Vorstellung, der kanadische Schweißer (Sohn eines Holzfällers) streicht vor Feierabend zufrieden über den gerade FÜR MICH fertig gestellten Rahmen und trifft sich mit dem Ingenieur aus der Entwicklung um noch eine Runde auf den North-Shore-Trails zu drehen und dann bei einem Barbecue den Sonnenuntergang zu genießen.... (oder so ähnlich  )
> 
> Ich finds auch jammerschade - die Kaufentscheidung für so ein verhältnismäßig teures Produkt wird nunmal zu einem großen Teil auch von Emotionen gesteuert - ein Grund warum ich bisher bei keinem Versenderbike gelandet bin. Entweder ich bekomme meinen emotionalen Bezug zu Fahrrädern in den Griff (kennt jemand einen guten Therapeuten?) oder ich suche nach einem anderen Hersteller, der es sich (noch) leisten kann am Heimat-Standort zu produzieren. Ich wüsste da schon einen...
> 
> p.s. gibts in Taiwan eigentlich auch Holzfäller?



Nimm's nicht persönlich , aber:

1000 mal gehört....1000 mal ist nichts passiert *Sing*


----------



## Nofaith (11. Mai 2008)

Hm, vieles wiederholt sich momentan wirklich. Letztendlich kann nur BA oder RM für Klahrheit sorgen. Das wird aber keiner von beiden machen, schliesslich würde das die Gefahr von Umsatzeinbussen erhöhen.

Mal eine Frage an alle hier:

Wenn's doch egal ist wo der Rahmen gebrutzelt wird, warum ist es dann noch wichtig wo die Anbauteile montiert werden? Schliesslich wird das in TW auch nicht schlechter gemacht als in BC, eher im Gegenteil(man spart auch Transportwege, schleisslich kommt Race Face auch von dort). Das bisschen Lacken macht nun wirklich nicht mehr den Unterschied. Jeder der mal ein RM aus dem Karton geholt hat weiss das der Händler seines Vertrauens länger an der Endmontage schraubt, als irgendein Monteur in der Fabrik die Teile vormontiert.

So, und nu geht's auf dem SOLO 'ne Runde durch die Sonne


----------



## Hunter-dirt (11. Mai 2008)

nicht alle raceface teile kommen von dort! die kurbeln ect. nicht !


----------



## tri4me (14. Mai 2008)

Ich fahr seit 3 Jahren ein Slayer. Das ist inzwischen ziemlich runtergerockt (+10.000 km, darunter viel Hochgebirge).

In Riva hab ich mir das aktuelle Slayer angeschaut und einen Testtermin vereinbart. Als ich das die Sch.... mit Taiwan gehört habe, bin ich da erst gar nicht mehr hin. 

Ich bin halt so ein Freak, der ´ne schweizer Uhr trägt, ein bayerisches Auto fährt, italienischen Arabica-Espresso trinkt und den Wein nicht bei Aldi kauft. D.h, daß ich bereit bin für die schöneren Dinge des Lebens auch mal etwas mehr auszugeben, als unbedingt für den reinen Nutzzweck notwendig ist. Damit bin ich genau die Zielgruppe, die jeder Marketer von Produkten im High-End-Bereich händeringend zu seinen Produkten treiben will.

Für mich ist Rocky tot. Ich fahr meins noch die Saison, dann kommt es an die Wand. Und für nächstes Jahr kauf ich mir irgendwas von der Stange (wahrscheinlich Cube oder Ghost) als daily rocker . Die Ära Rocky ist (zumindest für mich) vorbei. 

Grüße von tri4me


----------



## san_andreas (14. Mai 2008)

@tri4me: Wenn Du so ein Freak bist, wirst Du Dir auch wieder ein "echtes" Bike holen. Der Weg vom "originalen" Rocky zu Ghost, Cube etc. ist nämlich schon verdammt weit. Dazwischen liegen noch paar andere schöne Firmen.


----------



## tri4me (14. Mai 2008)

Aber ich komm aus der Ecke, wo Ghost und Cube Ihren Vertrieb haben. Da weiß ich wenigstens, daß die Taiwan-Rahmen in Tschechien zusammengeschraubt werden. Was solls, Alles durch und durch solide und seriös.

Und wenn du Cannondale, Speci oder Scott ansprichst, dann gibt es von denen z.Zt. kein bike, daß meinem Anforderungsprofil entspricht UND (vor allem) mir überhaupt gefällt. Ich mußte mir am WE 3 Tage lang 2 Carbon-Ransoms, ein Spark, 2 Enduros und ein Stumpjumper in der Bike-Gruppe ansehen. Bäh. Möcht is sowas nicht haben. 

Und wenn ich ein Prophet schon seh, kommen mir die Tränen. Gut, schön sind Fritzz und Konsorten auch nicht. Dafür tut´s nicht so weh, wenn man sie kauft. Einen 2000,--Zuschlag zu zahlen bin ich nur aber nur bereit, wenn mich ein Bike packt. Ich kann im Moment keins sehen. Da war Riva heuer echt ein Reinfall.

So long, tri4me


----------



## Hunter-dirt (15. Mai 2008)

Rocky besteht nicht nur vom schweißen sondern vom Engeneering der Bikes und das ist das was für mich ich in meinen Augen entscheident ist. Und davon bin ich von Rocky überzeugt!


----------



## Wandlerin (17. Mai 2008)

Cool 

Da haben ja einige Canadier (Schweisser und Co) jetzt richtig viel Freizeit vom neuen Besitzer bekommen 

Super mit der Auslagerung 

Wäre interressant wie die Postings aussähen wenns deren Jobs wären...

Ansonsten bin ich selber nicht bereit den selben Preis für Asiatische Arbeit zu bezahlen, wie zuvor für die "zu teure" Canadische!

Von Race Face bin ich schon länger weg, nachdem ich an der Kasse bei genauerem Betrachten der Verpackung des neuen Deus Vorbaus statt Made in Canada Made in China!!! entdeckte. Preis?? Natürlich Kultig und keinen Cent runter. Also das Teil beim Händler gelassen.

Vielleicht eine der wenigen Möglichkeiten der "Gewinnoptimierung" entgegen zu treten...und Arbeitsplätze dort zu erhalten wo diese ihren Anfang hatten.

Aber was solls, wer Taiwan-Rockies toll findet der kann ja auch das China-Rocky-Trikot von Aussie kaufen (guggs du bei die Bucht), anstatt ein Material-und Verarbeitungstechnisch welten besseres Original von Sugoi (made in B.C.).

In diesem Sinne schöne Radstunden und hoffentlich nicht bald auch zu viel "Freizeit".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tri4me (17. Mai 2008)

Oh Mann,

ich hätt nicht rumsuchen sollen. Jetzt ist es wieder da, das "Will ich haben-Gefühl" das mal bei den Rockys da war (und sich weder beim neuen Slayer noch beim Flatline einstellen will). Und diesmal wird es verdammt teuer. Das obere ist ja aber auch der Oberhammer. 

Alternative wäre einen Canuck-Switch Rahmen komplett neu aufzubauen. Wird wohl kaum billiger werden.


----------



## retrofan (17. Mai 2008)

Also Ich Habe Letzte Woche Mein 2008er Vertex 70 Gekriegt!
Taiwan Kann Das Ganz Gut.....
Rahmen Ist Super Verarbeitet Und Hat Saubere SchweissnÃ¤hte....
Allerdings FÃ¼r 2600â¬ Und Eigentlich Guten Parts
(habe Nur Sattel Und Vorbau Getauscht...)
Sind 10,9 Kg Einfach Inakzeptabel! 
Mach Auch Noch Ein Foto Dazu Und Schau Mal Ob Ich Mit Wenig Geld Noch Runter Auf 10kg Komm Und Dann Ist Gut, Denn:
Die Fahreigenschaften Sind Weiterhin Fantastisch Wie Ein Rocky Sein Muss.


----------



## retrofan (17. Mai 2008)

Na Das Mit Dem Foto Hat Nicht Geklappt...
Ist Aber Im Fotoalbum!


----------



## Catsoft (17. Mai 2008)

Hier ist das Bild:


----------



## retrofan (17. Mai 2008)

Danke.....


----------



## Tyler1977 (18. Mai 2008)

retrofan schrieb:


> Taiwan Kann Das Ganz Gut.....
> Rahmen Ist Super Verarbeitet Und Hat Saubere SchweissnÃ¤hte....
> Allerdings FÃ¼r 2600â¬ Und Eigentlich Guten Parts
> (habe Nur Sattel Und Vorbau Getauscht...)
> Sind 10,9 Kg Einfach Inakzeptabel!



 

Das ist frech.
Die Rahmen mÃ¼ssen doch dort entsprechend gÃ¼nstiger zu produzieren sein und dann so ein Moos nehmen. FÃ¼r den Kurs kriegt man besser ausgestattete Alus anderer Hersteller und die wiegen dann mal locker 1-1,5kg weniger...
Selbstaufbau wÃ¤re da vielleicht vorteilhafter gewesen. Bei HÃ¤ndlern wie S-Tec z.B. bekommt man Vertex Custom VorschlÃ¤ge in selber Preislage, die auf grund der Parts auch eher um die 10kg landen...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (18. Mai 2008)

so Mario wie heute besprochen du bist nächste Woche drann mit was reinzuschreiben  muhahaha


----------



## Xexano (19. Mai 2008)

@tri4me: Sorry, wenn ich dich vielleicht enttäusche, aber: Rotwild schweisst seine Bikes auch in Taiwan und nicht in Deutschland! Sie machen kein großes Geheimnis daraus. Was man da zahlt ist eher für den Namen und für "Ausgedacht in Germany"


----------



## iNSANE! (19. Mai 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> Rocky besteht nicht nur vom schweißen sondern vom Engeneering



Tut mir leid, ich flame nicht gerne gegen Rocky, aber nüchtern betrachtet sehe ich kein großartiges Engineering.

Weder Flatline noch Slayer mit Maxle (Selbst das alte V10 hatte ein besseres System) sondern Fummelaxle
Beide Rahmen sind schwer wia'd Sau (Auch hier war das alte V10 schon vor Jahren leichter)
Der Hinterbau ist letztlich ein Eingelenker (...)
Ob beim Flatline nun die 180mm FW Position echt funktioniert muss man auch erst mal noch abwarten.

Die großen Innovationen in R&D kann ich also nicht erkennen.
Allerdings möchte ich dem Rad trotzdem nicht ordentlich Fahreigenschaften absprechen - dazu bin ich es sicher noch zu wenig gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas40 (20. Mai 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Hier ist das Bild:



Hi,
schönes Bike, habe das Element 70 nur in anderer Ausstattung. Schau mal die Rahmennummer an vielleicht kommt es ja doch aus Canada. Hier sprach einer mal von einer Rahmennummer im Tread. 2008xxxx128 oder so ähnlich.
Grüße


----------



## Thomas40 (20. Mai 2008)

Kirschblotze schrieb:


> @rocsam: Deine Ausführungen bezüglich der diversen Nummern auf den Rahmen finde ich interessant. Ich habe mich gerade mal unter mein Element 50 gelegt. Meine Seriennummer ist geprägt und entspricht folgendem Nummernschema 2008XXXXXX, d.h. Jahreszahl und eine sechsstellige, fortlaufende Nummer. Vielleicht habe ich ja echt noch Glück gehabt! Aber trotzdem lieber mal abwarten was die nächsten Tage noch so ans Tageslicht bringen werden.


Hi,
habe auch keinen Silbernen Aufkleber, und eine Seriennummer wie immer schon: Jahreszahl und dann fünf oder sechsstellig. Vielleicht haben wir ja noch Glück. Aber ich will das jetzt unbedingt wissen, ob wir ver*******rt wurden.
Grüße


----------



## clemson (20. Mai 2008)

naja immerhin bleibt das marketing in vancouver

MARKETING MANAGER

Based in the Vancouver area and under the supervision of the Vancouver Manager, the Marketing Manager, Rocky Mountain Bicycles, will be responsible for the development and implementation of the yearly marketing plan including brand strategies and marketing projects. The Marketing Manager will be also responsible for evaluating market trends, participating in all new product development programs and will work closely with the sales teams and the R & D department. Finally, in addition to developing and managing an annual budget, the Marketing Manager will participate in the finalisation of the Divisional business plan.


Required qualifications:

* Ideally a University degree with marketing/business major;
* 5 to 7 years marketing experience in consumers goods, ideally in sport industries;
* Experienced in dealing with a network of independent dealers;
* Creative, autonomy and versatility;
* Strong communication skills;
* Fluency in English a must and Fluency in French a benefit;
* Proficient in Windows Office;
* Ability to travel.


If you wish to be part of a dynamic team, forward your resume by e-mail before 
May 30, 2008 to [email protected] or by fax: 1-418-228-8962 


Only selected candidates will be contacted. Rocky Mountain Bicycles is an equal opportunity employee.


----------



## Gorth (20. Mai 2008)

Blöde Frage wie siehts bei den Stahlrahmen aus? Beim Hammer könnte ich es mir vorstellen, dass es auswärts produziert wird, aber was ist mit dem Blizzard, da gibts auch keine Team Version von.


----------



## clemson (20. Mai 2008)

Gorth schrieb:


> Blöde Frage wie siehts bei den Stahlrahmen aus? Beim Hammer könnte ich es mir vorstellen, dass es auswärts produziert wird, aber was ist mit dem Blizzard, da gibts auch keine Team Version von.



blizzard wird schon länger in taiwan gemacht und fährt sich trotzdem wie ein traum


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (21. Mai 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Beispiel über die verschiedenen Infos.
> 
> 1. Am Donnerstag 24.04. bekomme ich die Auskunft von "Radsport Rösch" in München,
> dass seit 2008 alle Rocky-Rahmen in Taiwan geschweisst werden.
> ...



Moin,

wofür schlaflose Nächte gut sind... Ich komm endlich mal dazu, mich durch Endlosthreads zu arbeiten. Ich arbeite beim Rösch, wie einige sicher wissen. Mit wem hast du bei uns gesprochen? Mir ist das ehrlich gesagt neu. Laut BA (nicht Marco), (und denen muss ich nunmal glauben) werden alle Elements und Slayer  (SXC) Modelle, (und die Vertex TO, aber da bin ich mir nicht mehr ganz sicher) in Canada geschweisst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (21. Mai 2008)

die einzigen rocky mountains, die definitiv nicht in fernost hergestellt werde, sondern als "a true american tradition", sind die hier:


----------



## Gorth (21. Mai 2008)

werden die auch handsigniert? erzählen kann man viel...


----------



## rocsam (21. Mai 2008)

@ Ride-UnLTD: wenn Du ein Flatline und/oder Slayer SS bei Dir im Laden hast, schau doch einfach mal auf die SERIEN-NUMMER: Ist es 2008 und dann eine fünfstellige Ziffer oder eine mit PRK oder sonstigen Buchstaben beginnender Code?? Hintergrund: Die Taiwan-RM sollen ALLE mit PRK/und oder EN-Nummern beginnen, die Canada-RM alle wie früher mit Jahreszahl plus Produktionsnummer. Wer ein Vertex 70 hat, kann damit dann auch das Herkunftsland identifizieren. Sollten die definitiv aus Taiwan stammenden SlayerSS und Flatlines mit PRK /bzw EN beginnen, wäre diese Info bestätigt.
Gruss


----------



## subdiver (21. Mai 2008)

@ Ride-UnLTD
Bei Euch (oder BA ?) hat anscheinend Jeder eine andere Info  

Dein Kollege war ca. 1,85m, blond (?), ca. 25 Jahre, fährt einen Flatbar an seinem Bike und war sehr nett bei der Beratung.

Der Glatzkopf von Eurer Webseite war es nicht


----------



## Hunter-dirt (21. Mai 2008)

rocsam schrieb:


> @ Ride-UnLTD: wenn Du ein Flatline und/oder Slayer SS bei Dir im Laden hast, schau doch einfach mal auf die SERIEN-NUMMER: Ist es 2008 und dann eine fünfstellige Ziffer oder eine mit PRK oder sonstigen Buchstaben beginnender Code?? Hintergrund: Die Taiwan-RM sollen ALLE mit PRK/und oder EN-Nummern beginnen, die Canada-RM alle wie früher mit Jahreszahl plus Produktionsnummer. Wer ein Vertex 70 hat, kann damit dann auch das Herkunftsland identifizieren. Sollten die definitiv aus Taiwan stammenden SlayerSS und Flatlines mit PRK /bzw EN beginnen, wäre diese Info bestätigt.
> Gruss



werde es demnächst mal nachschauen sobald ich ich mein Rahmen hab


----------



## retrofan (22. Mai 2008)

So..... Habe Jetzt An Meinem Rad Mit 150â¬ Nochmal 500gr.
Vernichtet Und Habe Mein Taiwan Vertex 70 (Seriennummer FÃ¤ngt Mit Rbk An....) Auf 10,5 Kg Gebracht!
Das Mit Der Seriennummer Finde Ich Gut.... Werde Das Jetzt Mal Im Radladen Nachschauen Wo Modelle Von 2006-2008 Stehen.


----------



## Catsoft (22. Mai 2008)

rocsam schrieb:


> @ Ride-UnLTD: wenn Du ein Flatline und/oder Slayer SS bei Dir im Laden hast, schau doch einfach mal auf die SERIEN-NUMMER: Ist es 2008 und dann eine fünfstellige Ziffer oder eine mit PRK oder sonstigen Buchstaben beginnender Code?? Hintergrund: Die Taiwan-RM sollen ALLE mit PRK/und oder EN-Nummern beginnen, die Canada-RM alle wie früher mit Jahreszahl plus Produktionsnummer. Wer ein Vertex 70 hat, kann damit dann auch das Herkunftsland identifizieren. Sollten die definitiv aus Taiwan stammenden SlayerSS und Flatlines mit PRK /bzw EN beginnen, wäre diese Info bestätigt.
> Gruss




Die Nummer ist alt und bringt uns nicht wirklich weiter. Es gibt ja auch einen Produktionsstätte in Quebec. Da sollen nach Erkenntnissen aus mtbr.com z.b. der Crosser herkommen. Nummer beginnt mit RMB. Ohne statement von RM kommen wir nicht weiter.


----------



## rocsam (22. Mai 2008)

@Catsoft: Doch, die Rahmennummer hilft weiter, da es kein Statement gibt und wohl auch nicht geben wird: BA auf Tauchstation, Herr L. hat besseres zu tun obwohl er im News2008-Thread versprochen hat, an einem statement zu arbeiten, usw usw. Aus Quebec kommen seit MJ 2008 angeblich ALLE Fullies, wie in dem Blog zu lesen, ist die Delta-Produktion komplett dichtgemacht worden. Die Rahmennummer der Canada-Fullsuspension-Bikes war und bleibt die Jahreszahl plus einer max. fünfstelligen Ziffer,fast bei allen Modellen mittig auf dem Tretlager eingeprägt; die TRM haben EN plus fünfstelliger Nummer als Aufkleber bzw PRK/RBK plus mehrstelliger, zT mehrzeiliger Produktionsnummer/Code seitlich am Tretlager positioniert, mir ist zB in einem Shop aufgefallen, dass das Schriftbild seit 2008 etwas anders ist als bis 2007, bis dahin waren die Ziffern größer und etwas weiter auseinander, seit 2008 ist das Ziffernbild enger zusammen, kleiner, dafür tiefer eingeprägt. Das heisst, der alte Stempel aus Delta wird nicht mehr verwendet. Wenn die Flatlines und SlayerSS  auch eine 2008XXX-Nummer haben, dann ist das ein echter Hinweis darauf, dass nun auch alle Fullies aus Taiwan kommen...In der Freeride war das Flatline auch so weit ich erkennen konnte, nicht mit "build in canada" sondern nur mit Rocky Mountain auf der Kettenstrebe gelabelt...


----------



## wilson (23. Mai 2008)

Ich habe schon letztes Jahr darauf hingewiesen, dass die Vertex (bis 70) in Taiwan geschweisst werden. Das Fehlen der Signatur auf dem Rahmen und der entsprechenden "handbuild in canada" Sticker auf dem Rahmen und der Homepage war Indiz dafür. Beweise gibt es natürlich keine (die werden sich auch hüten, diese zu liefern), aber auf der aktuellen Homepages sind diese Hinweise bei den Modellen nicht vorhanden. RM hat mit den entsprechenden Hinweisen auf die edle Herkunft ihrer Rahmen (Welder's Signature, handbuild in Canada etc) noch nie gegeizt (wieso sollten sie auch, ist doch schliesslich ein Hauptverkaufsargument und Rechtfertigung für den hohen Preis). Dass sie das jetzt plötzlich tun, lässt für mich nur einen Schluss zu. Nicht dass dies qualitativ schlechter wäre, aber so kann man auch ein Canyon kaufen. Da hat man mehr fürs Geld. 

Was bin ich froh, dass ich meinen Elementrahmen letztes Jahr gekauft und nicht auf die 08er Modelle gewartet habe und mein nächstes Bike wird wieder ein Cannondale (es sei denn, die lassen bis dann ihre Alurahmen auch in Fernost herstellen).


----------



## Nofaith (23. Mai 2008)

Anscheinend hat auch jeder Händler andere Info's bzgl. des Produktions-Standorte. Bei Ebay gibt's zurzeit einen Switch-Frame von 2007 zu kaufen.

Zitat: Produziert 2007; folglich auch noch in Canada inkl. Unterschrift des Schweißers. Ab 2008 werden fast alle Rocky Mountain-Modelle in Taiwan gefertigt.

Das klingt nicht nach nur ein, zwei Modellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingmar (23. Mai 2008)

wilson schrieb:


> Ich habe schon letztes Jahr darauf hingewiesen, dass die Vertex (bis 70) in Taiwan geschweisst werden. Das Fehlen der Signatur auf dem Rahmen und der entsprechenden "handbuild in canada" Sticker auf dem Rahmen und der Homepage war Indiz dafür.



Also meine 3 Hammers haben alle den "Built in Canada"-Aufkleber. Ob das 1996er in Canada geschweisst wurden kann ich nicht sagen, aber die beiden neueren Rahmen kommen aus Taiwan (auch mit dem fetten "Built in Canada"-Aufkleber). 

Fahren sich alle saugut, aber dieses Canada-Gehampele zu veranstalten und dann fast alle Rahmen in Taiwan schweissen zu lassen... Ich kann die Aufregung der Premium-Kunden schon verstehen, bei meinen "Billigbikes" ist mir das relativ egal.

Vielleicht wird dann das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis wieder besser, wenn die Produktionskosten für die Rahmen sinken, hat ja schon fast Cannondalsche Züge was da so an Billigparts an 2000 EUR Rädern montiert wird...


----------



## iNSANE! (23. Mai 2008)

Ich wollte ja echt nix mehr dazu sagen, aber kann mir vielleicht einer auch nur einen _für Rocky_ betriebswirtschaftlichen Grund nennen warum sie 99% der Produktion auslagern sollten, und für ein weiteres % die teuren Produktionsfaktoren bzw. Betriebsmittel weiterhin im teuren Canada bereitstellen sollten?
Das ist doch genau der Witz dabei - dass man eben ALLE Kosten runterfährt. Daher nennt man das ja GewinnMAXIMIERUNG und nicht nur optimierung.
Man sollte sich jetzt wohl endlich mal damit abfinden dass die Böcke nicht mehr aus Canada kommen - und die ganzen Spekulationen ob es nicht vielleicht nicht doch noch eine Niete oder Schraube gibt die aus CA kommen ist echt hinfällig.
Ich werd dann wohl nächsten Sommer in Temecula mal eine Werksbesichtigung machen...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (23. Mai 2008)

is doch jetzt völlig wurscht ob Taiwan oder Kanada, letzten Endes zählt der Spaß beim fahren


----------



## Dome_2001 (23. Mai 2008)

ein wahres wort


----------



## Der Toni (24. Mai 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> is doch jetzt völlig wurscht ob Taiwan oder Kanada, letzten Endes zählt der Spaß beim fahren



klar, bloß mit welchem Bike!


----------



## iNSANE! (24. Mai 2008)

Mein Post ging auch an all die raus, die immernoch forschen, lamentieren, nachhaken.
Grundsätzlich isses mir auch wurscht - gebe euch Recht, und gehe später einfach radfahren.
Made in USA


----------



## wilson (24. Mai 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> is doch jetzt völlig wurscht ob Taiwan oder Kanada, letzten Endes zählt der Spaß beim fahren



Wenns wirklich nur um den Spass beim Fahren ginge und allen egal wäre, was auf dem Unterrohr steht, würden alle Canyon oder Red Bull fahren und glücklich sein.


----------



## Tyler1977 (24. Mai 2008)

wilson schrieb:


> Wenns wirklich nur um den Spass beim Fahren ginge und allen egal wäre, was auf dem Unterrohr steht, würden alle Canyon oder Red Bull fahren und glücklich sein.



Exakt.
Also je nach Modell wäre es schon sehr frech, wenn Rocky das Preisniveau aufrecht erhalten würde.
Ausser für den Namen zahlt man dann für nichts mehr...
Andere - auch namhafte Hersteller bieten vergleichbare Qualität bei teils niedrigerem oder zumindest vergleichbarem Gewicht - für weniger als die Hälfte des Preises...


----------



## dubbel (24. Mai 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Exakt.
> Also je nach Modell wäre es schon sehr frech, wenn Rocky das Preisniveau aufrecht erhalten würde.
> Ausser für den Namen zahlt man dann für nichts mehr...


erklär mir mal kurz, mit welchem argument RM den preis bei gleicher qualität senken sollte. 
also nicht mit begriffen wie "kult", "marke" o.ä., sondern mit betriebswirtschaftlichen argumenten.
danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wandlerin (24. Mai 2008)

Mit welchem Argument kann der Preis bei deutlich gesenkten Produktionskosten so hoch gehalten werden??

Schade um Rocky

Wird wohl auch wie Klein und Brodie an Image verlieren und damit auch an "betuchten" Käufern.

Selbst bin ich nicht bereit für den Namen so einen Preisaufschlag zu zahlen.

Die Reaktion von Bike-Action wäre nett hier zu erfahren...


----------



## spotlight (24. Mai 2008)

Soweit ich weiss gehen die Hersteller nach Fernost wegen dem Lohn. Oder warum sollte man sonst dorthin gehn, wegen den besseren Schweissern? Korrigiert mich doch falls es anders sein sollte.


----------



## wilson (24. Mai 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> erklär mir mal kurz, mit welchem argument RM den preis bei gleicher qualität senken sollte.
> also nicht mit begriffen wie "kult", "marke" o.ä., sondern mit betriebswirtschaftlichen argumenten.
> danke.



Ich bin kein Ökonom, aber die Rechnung wird nach meinem Dafürhalten nicht aufgehen. Gleicher Preis bei geringeren Produktionskosten. Wegen des Imageverlust wird ein Teil der bisherigen Käuferschaft abspringen. Wer sonst soll den überteuerte Bikes made in Taiwan kaufen? Innovation und gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis findet man bei anderen Herstellern.


----------



## Tyler1977 (24. Mai 2008)

Exakt.
Die Herstellungskosten sind viel geringer als in Kanada.
Somit sind meistens trotz gestiegener Rohstoffpreise die Endpreise in der Herstellung viel geringer.
Hätte Rocky den Standortwechsel der Produktion offen kommuniziert, Qualitätsversprechen gegeben und die Preise entsprechend an den Kunden weitergegeben wäre das alles imho vollkommen in Ordnung und zeitgemäss.

Andere Firmen, die offen zur Taiwan Fertigung stehen bieten die Rahmen bedeutend günstiger an. 
Das Vorgehen von Rocky finde ich daher ziemlich enttäuschend, gerade bei dem über Jahre erworbenen guten Ruf.
Der Wechsel der Produktionsstätte ist imho nicht das Problem, sondern wie Rocky das öffentlich darstellt.

Was Klein angeht sollte man das nicht vergleichen.
Klein hat seit der Übernahme durch Trek ja ein ähnliches Schicksal wie Bontrager ereilt.
Während Bontrager allerdings mittlerweile leider nur noch als Brand für Teile ausgeschlachtet wird, wird sich bei Klein offenbar nur noch überwiegend auf Roadbikes konzentriert, der Vertrieb schläft ja so oder so...


----------



## Nofaith (24. Mai 2008)

Letztlich liegt es in der Hand des Kunden wie es weiter geht. Geht der Umsatz merklich zurück wird auch BA bzw. Rocky reagieren. 

Eine Stellungnahme wird es zurzeit meiner Meinung nach nicht geben, wir sind im Saison-Endspurt was den Bike-Verkauf angeht, das würde nur Schaden. In drei Monaten ist die Eurobike, da hat man die Möglichkeit BA-Mitarbeiter direkt anzusprechen und das werd ich machen.

@ Hunter-Dirt: Schön das es Dich nicht interessiert wo sie herkommen, andere aber schon, also Leben und leben lassen!


----------



## rocsam (24. Mai 2008)

@Tyler1977: Ich gebe Dir mit jedem Wort Recht: Schauen wir uns mal Vertex50 (TRM) und Element50 an: bei gleicher Ausstattung ist das Element ca. 900â¬ teurer, das ist nur mit dem Canada-made-Aufpreis-Faktor zu rechtfertigen, denn fÃ¼r den Fox zahlt RM keine 150â¬, die Wippe und die paar Lager kosten auch nicht die Welt. Bei einer Taiwan-Fertigung ist das Element um ca.400â¬ zu teuer!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (24. Mai 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> *Andere Firmen, die offen zur Taiwan Fertigung stehen bieten die Rahmen bedeutend günstiger an. *



Nicht zwangsläufig. So hat Fusion eine teilweise Verlagerung der Produktion u. a. damit gerechtfertigt, nur so die Preise *halten* zu können...


----------



## Tyler1977 (24. Mai 2008)

Der Vergleich hinkt auch etwas...

Fusion dürfte bei weitem keine Absatz- und Produktionszahlen wie Rocky Mountain erreichen.


----------



## haural (24. Mai 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> erklär mir mal kurz, mit welchem argument RM den preis bei gleicher qualität senken sollte.
> also nicht mit begriffen wie "kult", "marke" o.ä., sondern mit betriebswirtschaftlichen argumenten.
> danke.



...evtl. wollen Sie neue Käuferschichten und/oder Märkte auftun.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. Mai 2008)

Nofaith schrieb:


> @ Hunter-Dirt: Schön das es Dich nicht interessiert wo sie herkommen, andere aber schon, also Leben und leben lassen!



doch mich interessiert das schon aber ich mach mir da jetzt nicht wirklich ein Kopf und laber andre voll das BA oder RM maln Statemant abgeben sollen. BA und RM werde es früher oder später merken.... da gibts doch das berühmte Sprichtwort: aus Fehler lernt man!


----------



## feuersocke (24. Mai 2008)

Wandlerin schrieb:


> Mit welchem Argument kann der Preis bei deutlich gesenkten Produktionskosten so hoch gehalten werden??





spotlight schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss gehen die Hersteller nach Fernost wegen dem Lohn.





			
				Tyler1977 schrieb:
			
		

> Exakt.
> Die Herstellungskosten sind viel geringer als in Kanada.
> Somit sind meistens trotz gestiegener Rohstoffpreise die Endpreise in der Herstellung viel geringer.
> Hätte Rocky den Standortwechsel der Produktion offen kommuniziert, Qualitätsversprechen gegeben und die Preise entsprechend an den Kunden weitergegeben wäre das alles imho vollkommen in Ordnung und zeitgemäss



Die Denkweise ist nobel, aber das entspricht doch nicht der Realität: 
ein Unternehmen fertigt billiger, um den Profit zu verbessern. Wenn das bei gleicher Qualität und sonstigen Eigenschaften (wie oben bemerkt) funktioniert, hat der Kunde ja kein "Recht" darauf, dass die Differenz weitergereicht wird. 
Im Gegenteil: aus Sicht von Rocky Mountain kann man sagen, dass sich ja am Produkt nichts ändert (bis auf den erwähnten "Kult"-Faktor).


----------



## wilson (24. Mai 2008)

haural schrieb:


> ...evtl. wollen Sie neue Käuferschichten und/oder Märkte auftun.



Mal abgesehen davon dass das Image einer Marke auch ein marktwirtschaftlicher Faktor darstellt.


----------



## Tyler1977 (24. Mai 2008)

feuersocke schrieb:


> Die Denkweise ist nobel, aber das entspricht doch nicht der Realität:
> ein Unternehmen fertigt billiger, um den Profit zu verbessern. Wenn das bei gleicher Qualität und sonstigen Eigenschaften (wie oben bemerkt) funktioniert, hat der Kunde ja kein "Recht" darauf, dass die Differenz weitergereicht wird.
> Im Gegenteil: aus Sicht von Rocky Mountain kann man sagen, dass sich ja am Produkt nichts ändert (bis auf den erwähnten "Kult"-Faktor).



Ich widerspreche da nochmal.
Klar mache das einige so, das trifft aber eher auf Massenhersteller zu.
Rocky Mountain hat zwar ein großes Marktvolumen ist aber seit jeher eine Premiummarke, die mit "Made in Canada" wirbt.
Teile kann man da im Ausland fertigen lassen, aber den Großteil dort fertigen zu lassen ist eher Taktik für die Massenhersteller, nicht für Premiummarken.
Porsche lässt ja auch nur einige Dinge im Ausland fertigen und den Hauptteil noch hierzulande.

Ich führe dann mal ein löbliches Beispiel der Taiwan Politik an (wie gesagt, ich finde das nicht schlecht, nur muß man damit auch offen umgehen und nicht exorbitante Preise für relativ normale Rahmen und schlecht ausgestattete Serienbikes nehmen):

Ich hab mir ja als nächstes Bike das Tomac Cortez ausgesucht.
Tomac designt mit Doug Bradbury die Bikes immer noch in den USA, lässt aber in Taiwan fertigen und vermerkt das auch auf den Rahmen.
Die Rahmen sind sehr gut verarbeitet (tolle Schweissnähte und sehr nette Details wie Sattelklemme und die bekannten CNC Fräsarbeiten am Hinterbau).
Der Rahmen wiegt nur rund 100g mehr (wohl vor allem wg. dem masssiven Hinterbau und der langen Geometrie) als der normale Vertex Rahmen, kostet aber nur rund 500 während Rocky 1200-1300 für den Vertex haben möchte.
Die Serienausstattung der Komplettbikes ist auch zumeist eher eine Frechheit. Früher hat sich das mit dem Rahmen ja gerechnet, aber wenn dieser jetzt aus Taiwan kommt und nur noch ähnlich teuer ist wie die anderer Hersteller, die die Rahmen in Fernost fertigen lassen, sind billige Parts bei stolzen Preisen imho ein Nogo.


----------



## LuisWoo (24. Mai 2008)

Herr Janz und seine Firma haben es de facto geschafft, in Deutschland einen Marken-Kult aufzubauen, der weltweit einzigartig war und
der Firma Rocky Mountain jahrzehntelang zusÃ¤tzlich Geld verschaffte, quasi als Sahnehaube.
Dieser Nimbus ist nun hinfÃ¤llig, aber in Anbetracht der weltweiten Vermarktung der Produkte nahezu unerheblich.
DarÃ¼ber hinaus ist der Verlust jener "Premiumkunden" zu verschmerzen, denn die Generation "Nintendo", welche nachgewachsen ist
interessiert sich nicht mehr fÃ¼r Dinge wie Herstellungsorte und sichert somit die zukÃ¼nftigen Verkaufszahlen. 
Pures KalkÃ¼l. 
Man darf also keine Ãnderung der Firmenpolitik, bzw. der Kommunikation zum Endverbraucher erwarten.
Das Ganze wird ausgessen bis sich der Wirbel gelegt hat.
Wenn man mal wirklich nachdenkt ist es schon purer Irrsinn, wieviel Kohle sich mit Bikes verdienen lÃ¤sst. 
Einerseits wird einem immer vorgejammert, dass im Preissegement bis 2500 Euro ein ach so harter Konkurrenzkampf herrscht und 
dann werden Firmen wie z. B. Ghost von Grosskonzernen aufgekauft, weil sie mehrstellige MillionenbetrÃ¤ge im Jahr umsetzen. 
Anfang dieses Jahrzehnts hatten die noch die Schmuddelecke in der Eurobike gepachtet. 
Es geht nur ums Geld und als Konsument wird man halt vera*****. Selbst wenn sich Rocky nun auch in dieses so schlimme Marktsegment (Achtung Ironie)
begibt machen sie noch mehr Kohle wie vor. Ist doch schon bemerkenswert, wie schnell der Stolz einer Firma Ã¼ber Bord gekippt wird 
wenn das Geld lockt. 
Dass Rockys auch in der Vergangenheit Ã¼berteuert waren hat der Stadler ja hinreichend bewiesen, der Preise machen darf wie kein (normaler) HÃ¤ndler sonst.
Slayer 50 07 Listenpreis 3390 â¬, Stadlerpreis im selben Jahr 2222 â¬. Und trotzdem verdienten alle Beteiligten Geld an so ner Kiste.
Sehr zum Ãrger der HÃ¤ndler, die die RÃ¤der zum Premiumpreis verkaufen mussten. 
Der KÃ¤ufer muss allgemein seine Marktmacht besser nutzen, nur so bewegen sich die Hersteller und in dem Fall auch die Importeure.

Wie schon so hÃ¤ufig erwÃ¤hnt, auch andere VÃ¤ter haben schÃ¶ne TÃ¶chter...


----------



## Waldschleicher (24. Mai 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt auch etwas...
> 
> Fusion dürfte bei weitem keine Absatz- und Produktionszahlen wie Rocky Mountain erreichen.



Das war mehr ein Beispiel im Sinne von "Irgend eine Ausrede finden die dann schon, um an den Preisen festzuhalten".


----------



## Tyler1977 (24. Mai 2008)

LuisWoo schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus ist der Verlust jener "Premiumkunden" zu verschmerzen, denn die Generation "Nintendo", welche nachgewachsen ist
> interessiert sich nicht mehr für Dinge wie Herstellungsorte und sichert somit die zukünftigen Verkaufszahlen.



Die Nintendo Generation schaut aber auch mehr auf's drumherum...
Denen ist der Rocky Status entweder relativ egal oder Sie kennen Ihn nicht mal.
Der Herstellungsort zählt da weniger als cooles Aussehen und die Ausstattung.
Die greifen dann eher zu den besser ausgestatteten durchgestylten Cubes oder Canyons und lassen die Rockys in den Mountains


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jemand (24. Mai 2008)

Also ich denke nicht, dass die Taiwanesen viel schlechter schweißen als die Canadier oder sonst wer. Die hatten jetzt ja viele JAhre Zeit es zu lernen und da wird schon ein "Aufpasser" vor Ort sein der ihnen sagt wie es auszusehen hat - hierfür gibt es auch Lastenhefte.
Die Produktion wurde ganz einfach verlagert um Kosten zu sparen (Lohnkosten). Und sowas tut man wenn man an seinem Produkt nix mehr verdient, Miese macht oder den Gewinn maximieren will.
Wenn die jetzt also die Produktion verlagern um wieder etwas oder mehr an ihren Bikes zu verdienen warum sollten die dann den Preis senken??
Dann könnten sie sich den ganzen Aufwand ja sparen.

Oder hat schon mal jemand erlebt das eine Firma ihre Kosten gesenkt hat und darauf hin ihre Produkte billiger gemacht hat - egal in welchen Bereich??????  Also ich noch nie - wiso sollte also RM damit anfangen?
Sowas nennt man soziale Marktwirtschaft, Globalisierung oder "zieh dem Kunden soviel Geld aus der Tasche wie geht"


----------



## LuisWoo (24. Mai 2008)

@jemand
nein, das ist keine soziale Marktwirtschaft, das ist kapitalistische Marktwirtschaft. Es geht ums Geld, nicht um soziales Klimbim. Das gabs mal in Deutschland, ist aber auch schon ne Weile her... ;-)


----------



## Tyler1977 (24. Mai 2008)

Schlechter sind die Taiwanesen ja auch nicht, nur sind die Rocky Preise imho jetzt nicht mehr gerechtfertigt.
Wenn andere namhafte Hersteller es schaffen günstig in Taiwan zu produzieren und die Rahmen und Bikes zu günstigeren Preisen besser ausgestattet auf den Markt zu bringen bleibt Rocky Mountain ausser dem Image kein Wettbewerbsvorteil mehr über.
Ich hatte auch mal vor Urzeiten kurzzeitig ein Blizzard (Danke nochmal an den A**** der drei Schlösser zersägt hat, um es zu klauen  ) und zumindest ich wäre nicht bereit dafür einen so hohen Preis zu bezahlen, wenn man weiß, daß das Bike jetzt günstig - wenn auch gut - in Fernost zusammengeschweisst wird.
Wenn Rocky schon nicht die Rahmenpreise senkt sollte imho zumindest die restliche Ausstattung der Serienbikes im Vergleich zu den Wettbewerbern wertiger werden. 
In den letzten Vergleichstests in den grossen Zeitschriften schneiden die Rahmen ja unverändert gut ab, aber die Ausstattung ist meist eine ganze Klasse tiefer angesiedelt, was nicht nur teils Einbussen bei der Perfomance mit sich bringt, sondern auch das Gewicht auch noch unnötig in die Höhe treibt. Würde Rocky da nachbessern würde und die Einsparungen teils in die Ausstattung reinvestieren wäre das imho sogar ein Wettbewerbsvorteil...aber das scheint sich ja nicht anzubahnen...


----------



## Red Dragon (24. Mai 2008)

> Die Nintendo Generation schaut aber auch mehr auf's drumherum...
> Denen ist der Rocky Status entweder relativ egal oder Sie kennen Ihn nicht mal.
> Der Herstellungsort zählt da weniger als cooles Aussehen und die Ausstattung.
> Die greifen dann eher zu den besser ausgestatteten durchgestylten Cubes oder Canyons und lassen die Rockys in den Mountains



Gut dann schein ich da 'ne Ausnahme zu sein, ich bin wie von dir so schön genannt, ein Kind der "Nitendo-Generation".

Mir waren der Herstellungsort und der Kultstatus von sehr wohl wichtig bei der Bikewahl. Daneben das sich die Bikes einfach genial fahren.... 

Außerdem sind die Rocky Designs doch sehr schön gewesen, was bei den aktuellen Modellen nicht der Fall ist, die sehen einfach schlimm aus.
Also für mich ist das z.B. Canuck-Design einfach toll.

Naja, die Ausstattung ist für mich eher nebensächlich, nachbessern kann man immer. Sehen auch meine Kumpels so, die Taiwan-Kisten fahren...

Aber mal wieder nur mal meine persönliche Meinung.

_Red Dragon_


----------



## rocsam (25. Mai 2008)

....auch andere Väter: wie wäre es mit einem Thread: "Ich habe verglichen": Da kann dann jeder der ein CRM /TRM fährt oder kaufen will seine Erfahrungen posten, die er bei einer Vergleichsfahrt mit einem Konkurrenzmodell gemacht hat. Gibt eine prima Kaufberatung und wir erfahren sehr schnell inwieweit die TRM dann überteuert sind...Ich zumindest werde beim nächsten Kauf (ETS-Nachfolger) mit einem CANYON Nerve AM vergleichen, das bessere bike kommt dann in meinen Keller und nicht mehr "automatisch" das T(C??)RM.....


----------



## Kistenbiker (25. Mai 2008)

es lebe der Kult.....es sterbe der Kult.


Rocky hat es nach langen Jahren dann doch noch geschafft da anzukommen wo viele andere schon sind!  

Jetzt ist endlich ein objektiver Vergleich mit anderen Marken erlaubt.


----------



## dubbel (25. Mai 2008)

jemand schrieb:


> Also ich denke nicht, dass die Taiwanesen viel schlechter schweißen als die Canadier oder sonst wer. Die hatten jetzt ja viele JAhre Zeit es zu lernen und da wird schon ein "Aufpasser" vor Ort sein der ihnen sagt wie es auszusehen hat


glaubst du echt, dass da früher ein typ im holzfällerhemd mal ne stunde geschweisst hat und dann wieder seinen handgeschweissten rahmen spazieren geführt hat? 
weisst du, was das industrielles schweissen ist? 
und wieso sollte ein taiwanese einen aufpasser brauchen? 
wieso soll ein taiwanese schlechter schweissen als ein kanadier? 
seit wann kennt man in taiwan das schweissen, und seit wann in kanda?  
kurz:  



LuisWoo schrieb:


> nein, das ist keine soziale Marktwirtschaft, das ist kapitalistische Marktwirtschaft. Es geht ums Geld, nicht um soziales Klimbim. Das gabs mal in Deutschland, ist aber auch schon ne Weile her... ;-)


aber das problem, das hier so zu brennen scheint, it doch keine soziale frage (es geht ja nicht um pro-kanada, sondern um anti-taiwan; sonst wäre ja pro-deutschland noch relevanter...). 
nach dem, was hier diskutiert wird, sind doch die arbeitsplätze in kanada weniger wichtig als die tatsache, dass der nimbus flöten geht (s.o.).



Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Die Nintendo Generation schaut aber auch mehr auf's drumherum...
> Denen ist der Rocky Status entweder relativ egal oder Sie kennen Ihn nicht mal.
> Der Herstellungsort zählt da weniger als cooles Aussehen und die Ausstattung.
> Die greifen dann eher zu den besser ausgestatteten durchgestylten Cubes oder Canyons und lassen die Rockys in den Mountains


die alternative sichtweise wär: 
Denen ist der Status entweder relativ egal oder Sie kennen Ihn nicht mal.
Der Herstellungsort zählt da weniger als performance und understatement.


----------



## rocsam (25. Mai 2008)

@dubbel: "jemand" meinte mit dem "Aufpasser" wohl jemanden, der darüber wacht, dass die ART und WEISE des Zusammenfügens der Rohre nach genau dem von RM patentierten Schema passiert und nicht so wie bei (allen??) anderen Marken/Nicht-Marken, die in Taiwan schweißen lassen. RM hat immer damit hausiert, dass die Rohre auf allergeringstmögliche Toleranzen gefräst werden und dann in einer ganz genau festgelegten Reihenfolge auf einer eigens für jedes Modell und Größe entwickelten Rahmenlehre zusammengerbuzzelt werden. Damit ist die Präzision, was zB Maßhaltigkeiten betrifft und sog. "Alignment" unter dauernder Be-und Entlastung des Rahmens im Geländebetrieb in der Fahrradbranche bislang unerreicht. Ob das ein Lohnfertiger hinbekommt(?) ohne Aufpasser(?) oder hat RM/Procycle gar in eine eigene Fabrikation in Taiwan investiert(?)..aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich nur zu genau, was eine Auslagerung der Produktion bedeutet:Alles was Du aus Deiner Hand und Deinen Augen gibst, wird wohl billiger aber immer auch (zumindest Anfangs, bis Routine einkehrt-und das kann dauern...) SCHLECHTER!!!!! 
P.S. warum greifst Du "jemand" so persönlich an??? Wer den Arsch nicht offen hat, muss zwangsläufig durch die Rippen schei....


----------



## Hunter-dirt (25. Mai 2008)

*schlagt euch !!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilson (25. Mai 2008)

Ich konnte mein 07er Vertex 70 Rahmen (Made in Taiwan) und mein 07er Element 70 Rahmen (made in Canada) nebeneinander genaustens vergleichen, bevor Ersterer in die Bucht ging. Jedenfalls war die Regelmässigkeit der Schweissnähte beim Element deutlich besser gelungen als beim Vertex. Also dieser Kanadier konnte besser (oder zumindest schöner) schweissen als dieser Taiwanese.

Es kann bei zwei anderen Rahmen natürlich auch genau andersrum aussehen. Ich denke aber, dass ein Schweisser, der sein Werk mit seiner Unterschrift signieren muss, vermutlich einen anderen Bezug zum Produkt hat und ev. sorgfältiger arbeitet.


----------



## Kistenbiker (25. Mai 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


>



ja ja....schlagt euch



Masse statt Klasse macht Kasse ......passt doch immer wieder!!

Seht es mal positiv Rocky`s gibts bald im Baumarkt


----------



## wilson (25. Mai 2008)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Seht es mal positiv Rocky`s gibts bald im Baumarkt



Nein, denn dazu müssten sie ja billiger werden.


----------



## san_andreas (25. Mai 2008)

Ist doch geil. Jetzt kann man Giant, Specialized und Rocky alle in einem Werk besichtigen.


----------



## Kistenbiker (25. Mai 2008)

@Wilson

kommt schon noch .....wenn der Kult rum ist und die Absatzzahlen im Keller sind ......dann kommt Plan B = Billig und Masse !!

Aber denke mal eher wenn der Sturm im Wasserglas hier vorbei ist werden die TRM`s genau so gekauft wie bisher die RM`s....vermutlich sogar von denen die jetzt am lautesten schreien.....warten wir es einfach ab.


----------



## wilson (26. Mai 2008)

Bevor es soweit kommt, wird RM von Trek aufgekauft und zugrundegerichtet wie Bontrager und Klein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (26. Mai 2008)

"Trecky Mountain". Kommt gut über die Lippen.


----------



## wilson (26. Mai 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> "Trecky Mountain". Kommt gut über die Lippen.



Und auf den Kettenstreben steht dann: "Made in Chinada"


----------



## Kistenbiker (26. Mai 2008)

wilson schrieb:


> Und auf den Kettenstreben steht dann: "Made in Chinada"



Nö:         Handmade in Holzfällerhemden in Chinada


----------



## san_andreas (26. Mai 2008)

Handmade in Holzfällerhemden made in Chinada in Chinada.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. Mai 2008)

ôÔ ihr seit komisch...


----------



## iNSANE! (27. Mai 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> ôÔ ihr *seit* komisch...



Seit wann?   Aber es ist schon skurril was hier abgeht 

Aber eines ist klar: Seit die Flanell-Holzfaellerhemden in China genaeht werden ist nichts mehr wie es war.
Sogar Kurbeln heissen mittlerweile "Holzfeller" (die haben wohl ein Fell) vielleicht versucht man somit vom Produktioinsort abzulenken


----------



## GOD-FATHER (27. Mai 2008)

...  wie heißt denn der ROCKY- Besitzer jetzt ?


----------



## Kistenbiker (27. Mai 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> ôÔ ihr seit komisch...



Mit Humor lebt es sich eben leichter im Leben.....oder heißt das jetzt Homer [Dumpfbacke Penismade in Springfield] 

So gut ist.


----------



## Clemens (27. Mai 2008)

GOD-FATHER schrieb:


> ...  wie heißt denn der ROCKY- Besitzer jetzt ?



seit 1997 ProCyle.


----------



## iNSANE! (27. Mai 2008)

Es sind eigentlich mittlerweile ne Menge Firmen nicht mehr selbststaendig - selbst Fox Shox hat sich verkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (27. Mai 2008)

Leute, ihr habt echt Probleme! 

"Checkt" doch einfach mal bei einem Festival oder Großevent (á.la. DirtMasters  ) viele "kultige" Rahmen ab und ihr werdet feststellen, dass da verdammt viel "Made in Taiwan" rumsteht. Z.B. an den Schweissnähten hingegen bemerkt man den Produktionsstandort meistens nicht! Wenn ich mir die Schweißraupen vom Flatline mit denen von meinem RMX vergleiche, stelle ich Qualitativ gesehen keinen Unterschied fest! Den Wechsel des Produktionsstandortes merkt man also NICHT! 

Anderes Beispiel: Kultmake Yeti! Ich habe mal das ASX probiert und mit einem Typen von Yeti Cycles gesprochen. Frame Made in USA, Hinterbau Made in Taiwan. Die Teile sahen aber aus wie von EINEM Produktionsstandort, die Preise sahen hingegen eher wie "All Made in Monaco" aus... 
Der Nachfolger des ASX soll dafür scheinbar komplett aus Taiwan kommen. Die Preise sollen dafür etwas runtergehen. Ist doch positiv!  

Kultmarke Rotwild schweisst seine Bikes komplett in Taiwan und sie sind nicht billig! 

Specialized... jeder weisst, von wo die herkommen. Trotzdem räumen die Bikes Bestnoten ab (SX Trail, Demo usw.) und viele Biker freuen sich, wenn sie ein Demo o.ä. besitzen.

Nichts gegen euch Rocky Mountain-Fans (ich bin ja selber doch einer!), aber: Es ist gut, dass wir alle mal mit unseren "Rocky Bikes" richtig auf die Schnauze fallen! Denn dann wachen wir wenigstens mal auf und merken, dass alleine der Produktionsstandort nicht das Wahre ist, was Mountainbiking ausmacht! Mountainbiking ist Freiheit, Inspiration und Spaß und das soll es auch so bleiben! Deswegen brauchen wir nur eins: Ein (zwei, drei, vier, das bleibt euch überlassen) Bike, das uns die Freude am biken gibt! Die Geo soll zu uns passen, die Eigenschaften des Bikes sollten zu unserem Fahrstil passen, wir müssen einfach das "Wow, das macht Spaß" Feeling bekommen. Der Rest ist nebensächlich! 

Leute, nehmt einfach euer Bike und geht raus, habt Spaß, egal ob der aus Taiwan, USA, Canada oder Germany kommt! Habt einfach nur Spaß!


----------



## bestmove (27. Mai 2008)

Irgendwie reden hier alle ständig von einer Verlagerung des Produktionsstandorts nach Taiwan. Kann mir einer bitte eben nochmal einen Link o.ä. zu dieser "Tatsache" posten


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. Mai 2008)

Xexano schrieb:


> Leute, ihr habt echt Probleme!
> 
> "Checkt" doch einfach mal bei einem Festival oder Großevent (á.la. DirtMasters  ) viele "kultige" Rahmen ab und ihr werdet feststellen, dass da verdammt viel "Made in Taiwan" rumsteht. Z.B. an den Schweissnähten hingegen bemerkt man den Produktionsstandort meistens nicht! Wenn ich mir die Schweißraupen vom Flatline mit denen von meinem RMX vergleiche, stelle ich Qualitativ gesehen keinen Unterschied fest! Den Wechsel des Produktionsstandortes merkt man also NICHT!
> 
> ...



*WAHNSINN es gibt doch noch NORMALE Menschen hier im Forum   *


----------



## ow1 (27. Mai 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> *WAHNSINN es gibt doch noch NORMALE Menschen hier im Forum   *



Hab ich jetzt auch grad gedacht


----------



## KermitTheFrog (27. Mai 2008)

XChris schrieb:


> Rein technisch spricht wahrscheinlich gar nix gegen eine Rahmenfertigung in Taiwan, dort hat sich wohl schon ein hohes Maß an Spezialistentum für die Alu-Verarbeitung angesiedelt. Es ist halt der immaterielle und nicht in sachlichen Daten belegbare Wert der hier verloren geht und einen RM-Fan traurig stimmt. Der Traum davon, in einer Zeit identitätsloser Massenware ein Produkt mit Tradition zu bekommen. Die Vorstellung, der kanadische Schweißer (Sohn eines Holzfällers) streicht vor Feierabend zufrieden über den gerade FÜR MICH fertig gestellten Rahmen und trifft sich mit dem Ingenieur aus der Entwicklung um noch eine Runde auf den North-Shore-Trails zu drehen und dann bei einem Barbecue den Sonnenuntergang zu genießen.... (oder so ähnlich  )



Genau das ist es, wofür für ich auch gern bereit wäre, etwas mehr Geld hinzulegen: Ein Bike, das mit "Leidenschaft und Herz" das Licht der Welt erblickt... Das Wissen, etwas ganz besonderes zu besitzen.

Ich glaub es geht den meisten hier gar nicht um Schweißnähte, die vielleicht zweieinhalb Prozent schlechter aussehen. Die Bikes mögen Qualitativ meinetwegen auch noch besser werden.
Aber der Kult um Rocky Mountain geht verloren...


----------



## neikless (27. Mai 2008)

mein Flatline kommt uebrigens aus Quebec (ost canada)  ...


----------



## rocsam (27. Mai 2008)

..hast Du noch einen Protoype Frame oder??? Klär uns doch bitte mal auf: Serien-Nummer-Code?? etc-woher willst Du das mit Quebec wissen???


----------



## neikless (27. Mai 2008)

wo der prototype (nr.2071) her kommt weiss ich nicht sicher denke fast noch vancouver 
mein eigentlicher rahmen ist am dienstag in Quebec losgeschickt worden
... diese info habe ich von rocky in vancouver !


----------



## wilson (27. Mai 2008)

Xexano schrieb:


> Leute, nehmt einfach euer Bike und geht raus, habt Spaß, egal ob der aus Taiwan, USA, Canada oder Germany kommt! Habt einfach nur Spaß!



Mir ist nicht egal, wo mein Bike gemacht wird, und ich habe trotzdem Spass am biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (27. Mai 2008)

Ach dann war mein Specialized aus Holland. Da isses nämlich weggeschickt worden.... 
Habe heute das erste Flatline in silber live gesehen. Schaut seltsam tot aus irgendwie. Is schön verarbeitet, hat aber gar nix von dem Canuck-Flavor.


----------



## neikless (27. Mai 2008)

oh man ! pothead ! ja dann kommt dein spec. also aus holland
und alle in D verkauften rockys werden von dirk j. direct bei bikeaction geschweisst dann ist doch alles supi ... mein flatline kommt aus dem werk in Quebec ! mir waere aber auch egal wenns aus taiwan kommen wuerdet auch wenn mir am liebsten waere es waere aus vancouver oder noch besser aus whistler ja am besten wir schweissen alle unsere rahmen in zukunft selbst !

das serien flatline 3 ist leider nicht wirklich silber das ist eher creme-grau-silber
das gold ist aber allerdings auch kein hochglanzgold hat auch was gelb-creme-goldiges sieht aber sehr nice aus !


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. Mai 2008)

mal sehn wie mein goldiger rahmen aussieht


----------



## san_andreas (27. Mai 2008)

Scherz...
Ich fand das silber eben irgendwie tot.


----------



## arseburn (27. Mai 2008)

Ich habe grad heute mich schweren Herzens dazu entschlossen, dass ich mir dieses Jahr doch kein Flatline kaufen werde. Ich meine, ich fahr' erst seit einem guten halben Jahr MTB und das Slayer will erst mal ausgereizt werden.   
Würd ich mir n Flatline kaufen, würde ich es entweder zu schrott fahren oder das Slayer im Keller vergammeln    
Verdammt, ich muss mir so n scheiss einfach einreden...jedenfalls wünsch ich Euch viel Spass mit Euren Bikes; nächstes Jahr bin ich mit von der Partie  

Btw.: Stimmt es jetzt eigendlich, dass ab 2009 alle Bikehersteller um 15-20% ihre Preise anheben? (aufrgrund von gestiegenen Rohstoffpreisen)
Und weiß ein insider zufaällig ob das Flatline in 2009 überarbeitet wird? Oder wird es nur andere Farben geben...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. Mai 2008)

die neuen 2009 Modelle werden glaub im Kleinwalsertal vorgestellt ich denk ma das das Flatline überarbeitet wird  aber was willste da eigentlich noch überarbeiten? ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (27. Mai 2008)

Preise sollen tatsÃ¤chlich bei allen steigen, wobei ich 15-20% Ã¼berzogen finde. Schliesslich wird bei den "hochwertigen" Bikes weniger Alu verbaut(weil leichter  ) als bei der 599â¬-Klasse.

Der Kram ist eh Ã¼berteuert!

Flatline schon Ã¼berarbeiten? WÃ¤r ja ein Ding, man liefert Ende Mai die ersten aus und im August gibt's schon ein neues Modell?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. Mai 2008)

Ich hoffe das Rocky bis zur Eurobike wieder ein Paar Prototypen stehen hat


----------



## giant vt (28. Mai 2008)

also ich kann euch alle zusammen nicht wirklich verstehen, musste bislang schon des öfteren über so manche aussagen schmunzeln, sehr amüsant, danke schon mal!
Glaubt ihr vielleicht auch das ein cannondale, kona, rotwild oder was auch immer in den USA produziert wird? Scott wird dann wohl in der Schweiz zusammen gebruzelt, oder wie?? 
Tschulding schon mal, aber wie Naiv muss ich heut zu tage noch sein um sowas zu glauben?? HALLO, die besten schweißer der welt sitzten in Taiwan und nicht in den rocky mountains hintern baum, das carbon heutzutage kaum mehr woanders produziert werden kann als in china verteht sich ja fast von alleine. Alles handarbeit, und die in china kosten halt mal weniger als einer von uns hier in deutschland, oder würde jemand von euch lieber für eine DT Swiss carbon gabel 1000,- mehr (!!!!!) bezahlen, dafür steht dann vielleicht irgendwo "Made in swisserland" drauf??
Warum rocky oder wer auch immer trotz allem so hohe preise verlangt versteht sich doch auch von alleine. Glaubt vielleicht jemand das Canyon entwicklungsarbeit bezüglich MTB inovation leistet?? NEIN- die kopieren doch auch nur von den großen alles ab, so wie eben sehr viele ander bike hersteller genauso. Die " Großen" wie z.B Rocky Mountain, Scott usw. treiben doch mit ihren ideen das rad immer weiter, aber soetwas kostet natürlich auch eine genze menge kohle, nur dafür bezahlt ihr den preis- für sonst gar nix!! 
Wem das nicht passt kann sich ja ein Canyon, Dynamic oder was auch immer kaufen, die dinger funktioniern doch genauso gut, nur mit den namen kann keiner leben.


----------



## xMARTINx (28. Mai 2008)

wer behauptet rotwild kommt aus den usa?!?!da hat einer aber tief geschlafen...
hab in wibe das erste mal ein flatline live gesehen,es sieht zwar auf den ersten blick ziemlich cool aus aber irgendwie fehlt dem bike das zeug um aus der masse rauszustechen,meine meinung


----------



## neikless (28. Mai 2008)

mich wuerde nicht wundern wenn auch das flatline 2009 uberarbeitet wird
das wahr bei rocky schon bei anderen modellen so der fall kleinigkeiten wie hier und da was wegfraesen usw vielleicht ja maxle achse dann bin ich aber froh das ich ein 2008 habe - schoen waere wenn es das slayer ss in schonen farben gaebe und mit mehr FW zb zwei optionen 160 180 aehnlich wie beim flatline das waer doch was ! ich finde nach wie vor das rocky den mehrpreis gegenueber anderer marken wert ist !


----------



## iNSANE! (28. Mai 2008)

Das RMX wurde ja von 2004 (erste Saison) zu 2005 auch mit 83mm x 150mm "aufgebohrt" - dazu der neue Dogbone und ein etwas veraenderte Anlenkung (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere)
Dann 2007 gabs ja nochmal nen Geo, 1.5 (nicht alle) und Schwingenupdate.
Neues Fraesteil im Rahmen und neue Hebelage - Evolution eben.
Das NewSlayer ist ja bspw. auch nur 2 Saisons alt geworden. Dass das SS und das Flatline vielleicht noch diese Saison zum reifen brauchen, und es im Herbst behutsame Updates gibt kann man sich also gut vorstellen.

Allgemein: Ich finde es sehr amuesant wie sich die Posts echt IMMER WIEDER wiederholen - 

Die "Superkrassen" den alles ach so scheiss egal ist (warum fahren sie dann Rocky) kommen mit dem "Ist doch egal wo her" - die _Quali ist in Taiwan doch gut._

Und dann die "Opposition" die nicht behauptet dass Taiwan schlecht ist, sondern dass ein Stueck Kult stirbt.

Und es scheint als wuerde sich keiner gegenseitig zuhoeren, denn anders kann ich mir nicht erklaeren dass sich dieser Thread seit Seiten wiederholt.

Was er sicher auch in der Zukunft tun wird. Schoene Gruesse aus Temecula


----------



## bestmove (28. Mai 2008)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> ...
> Allgemein: Ich finde es sehr amuesant wie sich die Posts echt IMMER WIEDER wiederholen -
> 
> Die "Superkrassen" den alles ach so scheiss egal ist (warum fahren sie dann Rocky) kommen mit dem "Ist doch egal wo her" - die _Quali ist in Taiwan doch gut._
> ...



Dem kann man nur zustimmen!! Zumal es immer noch kein offizielles Statement zum Produktionsstandort gibt ... man diskutiert hier also immer noch und immer wieder über Eventuallitäten, dem Threadersteller sei Dank


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. Mai 2008)

Hi,
bezüglich der Frage was für Farben kommen.
Der Jens von BA meinte zu mir in Oberammergau das es so ab Juni oder Juli eine Canuckversion des Flatlines geben wird. 
Wieder 25 Stück für D-Land.
Hängt mit dem Jubiläum zusammen.


----------



## arseburn (28. Mai 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Hi,
> bezüglich der Frage was für Farben kommen.
> Der Jens von BA meinte zu mir in Oberammergau das es so ab Juni oder Juli eine Canuckversion des Flatlines geben wird.
> Wieder 25 Stück für D-Land.
> Hängt mit dem Jubiläum zusammen.



...oder doch schon dieses Jahr eins kaufen...AAHHH ich dreh' durch


----------



## iNSANE! (28. Mai 2008)

Ja, das habe ich so auch gehoert. Das wird sicher sehr schick!
Vielleicht postest Du nochmal Deine beiden Canuck Varianten die Du nach der Eurobike im Photoshop erzeugt hast?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilson (28. Mai 2008)

bestmove schrieb:


> Dem kann man nur zustimmen!! Zumal es immer noch kein offizielles Statement zum Produktionsstandort gibt ... man diskutiert hier also immer noch und immer wieder über Eventuallitäten, dem Threadersteller sei Dank



In diesem Fall wäre es konsequent der Thread zu ignorieren und nicht auch noch reinzuposten  .


----------



## dubbel (28. Mai 2008)

das nennt man dann "lautstark ignorieren".


----------



## bestmove (28. Mai 2008)

Mit ohne Fakten sich zu solch einer Thread Überschrift und Aussage hinreißen zu lassen finde ich schon frech. Da hilft nur lautstarkes ignorieren ...


----------



## wilson (28. Mai 2008)

Tja, wenn man hier nur mit Fakten arbeiten dürfte, könnte man das Forum schliessen...


----------



## san_andreas (28. Mai 2008)

Es gibt ja doch zumindest "weiche" Fakten. In den Ami-Magazinen ist ja doch immer wieder von Rocky made in Taiwan die Rede, sogar spezifisch für die verschiedenen Baureihen.
Dass R.M. und Bike Action dazu keine Stellung beziehen, tut ja eigentlich gar nix zur Sache.


----------



## neikless (28. Mai 2008)

da hats rocky ja einfach einfach ne canuck version und alle bedenken sind aus der welt geschafft  hatte sowas schon mal angedeutet und am ende sind es die groesste noergler die mit nem flatline canuck an der eisdiehle stehen ha ha danke fuer die belustigung


----------



## rocsam (28. Mai 2008)

..neikless, Dein Flatline kommt aus Quebec, weil es dort LACKIERT wurde. Gebruzzelt wurde es in Taiwan. Der Prototype kam sicher noch aus Quebec!
Gruss


----------



## Condor (28. Mai 2008)

Angenommen die Rahmen kommen aus Taiwan mit dem Schiff, dann kommen die in Vancouver an, werden nach Quebec gebracht um dort lackiert zu werden und anschließend werden die lackierten Rahmen wieder nach Vancouver gebracht?!  Globalisierung ist toll! Fast so gut wie die Engländer die das Gepäck vom Londoner Flughafen zum Sortieren nach Italien schicken.


----------



## bestmove (28. Mai 2008)

rocsam schrieb:


> ..neikless, Dein Flatline kommt aus Quebec, weil es dort LACKIERT wurde. Gebruzzelt wurde es in Taiwan. Der Prototype kam sicher noch aus Quebec!
> Gruss



Quelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (28. Mai 2008)

*CRAZY*


----------



## neikless (29. Mai 2008)

ich hole mein bike morgen ab und dann werde ich nachfragen hoffe das hat bald mal ein ende !


----------



## numinisflo (29. Mai 2008)

neikless schrieb:


> ...hoffe das hat bald mal ein ende...



...die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...


----------



## dubbel (29. Mai 2008)

neikless schrieb:


> ...und dann werde ich nachfragen


jetzt versteh ich gar nichts mehr:
wen willst du da fragen?


----------



## arseburn (29. Mai 2008)

den taiwanesichen Canadier im Holzfellerhemd und Chopsticks im dicken schwarzen Haar


----------



## Mr.Freeride (31. Mai 2008)

ok Felix, hier ist das ding noch mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pieleh (31. Mai 2008)

Komme gerade vom Rocky-Händler meines Vertrauens - der hat jetzt ein Statement von Rocky bezüglich 'made in Canada' vorliegen. Demnach werden aktuell nur noch die Elements, ETSX und Slayer SXC in Canada geschweißt. 

Das Schreiben ist IMO argumentativ ganz schlüssig aufgebaut - fragt sich nur warum die dafür sooooo lange gebraucht haben...


----------



## wilson (31. Mai 2008)

Könnte man den Inhalt dieses Schreibens hier posten.


----------



## iNSANE! (31. Mai 2008)

Ja, sooooo sieht die Welt doch gleich viel schöner aus! Bin mal gespannt wie nah Du mit Deinem Entwurf am Original dann dran bist


----------



## neikless (31. Mai 2008)

ihr habt doch alle einen an der klatsche (ich incl.)werde mich zu diesem thema nicht mehr aeussern fertig !


----------



## TurboLenzen (31. Mai 2008)

da habt ihrs...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (31. Mai 2008)

sehr schön  aber weißte ja meine Meinung


----------



## san_andreas (31. Mai 2008)

@TurboLenzen: Danke !
Is aber leider nur die Bestätigung der traurigen Wahrheit.


----------



## spotlight (1. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen!

Dann wird es fÃ¼r mich keinen Vertex Rahmen mehr geben. Andere Firme haben auch schÃ¶ne und nicht in Asien gefertigte Rahmen. 1700â¬ fÃ¼r einen Asien Rahmen is eine Frechheit in meinen Augen. So gut kann die Entwicklungsabteilung nicht sein dass es den Preis gerechtfertigt.

kon


----------



## Rocklandbiker (1. Juni 2008)

Ihr / Wir sind doch selbst schuld an diesen Vorgängen. Wir wollen doch fast schon halbjährig irgend ein Upgrade an den Modellen sehen. Es muss doch immer und immer schneller irgendwas neu entwickelt werden. Noch leichter.....noch steifer.......noch geiler.........
Wir sind der Markt, die Hersteller haben doch anders gar keine Chance mehr..........marktanteile zu erschleißen um zu überleben. Ist das so schwer zu begreifen ?
Selbst in dieser sehr emotionalen Branche muss eine gewisse Menge an Kompetenz im Bereich Betriebswirtschaft vorhanden sein sonst bist Du schneller Weg als du denken kannst.
Wir leben nun mal in einem globalisierten Markt....und wollen, meist zu unseren Wohlwollen, uns doch eigentlich nicht dessen verschließen. Es ist einfach ein wirtschaftlicher weltweiter Evolutionsprozess. Den kann man nicht stoppen. Und irgendwann wird sich alles wieder einpendeln. Bei den Chinesen gehts ja schon los.......und glaubt ja nicht das das alles so einfach ist. Selbst die Tais wollen bei nicht all zu hohen Stückzahlen ordentlich verdienen.
Ich kenn mich in der deutschen Produktion denk ich ganz gut aus. Was Du da teilweise erlebst möchte ich hier gar nicht erwähnen. Da habe ich Sachen erlebt die will hier nicht wirklich jemand wissen. In BC entwickelt, in Taipeh oder irgendwo ordentlich geschweißt, in BC gefinished ist nicht das schlechteste und gutes Geld wert. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung !


----------



## Nofaith (1. Juni 2008)

Die immer kÃ¼rzer werdenden Produktzyklen von Gabeln, Rahmen usw. sind mit Sicherheit nicht vom Kunden so gewÃ¼nscht. Meist sind die Unterschiede der "Weiterentwicklung" eh nur sehr gering. Was z.B. MZ mit seinen Gabeln mittlerweile abzieht ist ein Witz, jedes Jahr wird das halbe Programm ausgetauscht, noch besser, noch toller, im Endeffekt sind es aber oft nur Design-Gags.

Jaja, die Deutsche Produktion, so schlecht kann sie nicht sein, wir fertigen und verkaufen PrÃ¤zisions-Schmiedeteile bis nach Japan. 

Votec stellt z.B. fÃ¼r rund 900â¬ auch 'nen vernÃ¼nftigen HT-Alu-Rahmen auf die Beine und der wird komplett in Deutschland gebaut. Keiner legt in TW Geld drauf, hÃ¶rt doch mal mit den MÃ¤rchen auf. Stevens, Ghost und Co sind doch keine Wohlfahrts-Vereine die nur dem Biker was Gutes "tun" mÃ¶chten. Letztlich ist die Entscheidung, wie auch verÃ¶ffentlicht, eine betriebswirtschaftliche.

Ich find's gut das man nun weiss wo man dran ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (1. Juni 2008)

Seh ich ähnlich - ich finde Firmen wie Fox, die eine gewisse Kontinuität zeigen, sehr sympathisch!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (1. Juni 2008)

Im Endefekt muss jede Firma selbst entscheiden wo sie was machen lässt und ob das die Kunden auch so wollen bestätigt sich dann bei der Kaufstatistik. Aufjedenfall bin froh ein Rocky Kunde zu sein


----------



## Tyler1977 (1. Juni 2008)

Das Votec ist ein gutes Beispiel.

Hersteller wie Cube und Steppenwolf lassen soweit ich weiÃ ja auch in Asien fertigen, lackiert wird aber wohl laut einem HÃ¤ndler hier in der Gegend in Deutschland.
WÃ¤re also im Prinzip gesplittet wie bei Rocky, die vergleichbaren HT Rahmen kosten aber nur 500-700â¬ Liste...


----------



## wilson (1. Juni 2008)

@TurboLenzen:

Danke. Jetzt ist es endlich klar. Ich kann gut damit leben. Immerhin werden die besten und schönsten RM Rahmen weiterhin in Canada geschweisst. Das Flatline ist ja eh hässlich; das darf ruhig in Taiwan gemacht werden   .

Edit: Mindestens ein Vertex Team aus Canada wäre allerdings auch schön gewesen.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (1. Juni 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Das Votec ist ein gutes Beispiel.
> 
> Hersteller wie Cube und Steppenwolf lassen soweit ich weiÃ ja auch in Asien fertigen, lackiert wird aber wohl laut einem HÃ¤ndler hier in der Gegend in Deutschland.
> WÃ¤re also im Prinzip gesplittet wie bei Rocky, die vergleichbaren HT Rahmen kosten aber nur 500-700â¬ Liste...



wenn Du mit dem Job kein Geld verdienen musst, die Betonung liegt auf musst, dann kannst Du es wie V machen und einen Hardtailrahmen zu â¬ 500 verkaufen.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (1. Juni 2008)

wilson schrieb:


> @TurboLenzen:
> 
> Danke. Jetzt ist es endlich klar. Ich kann gut damit leben. Immerhin werden die besten und schönsten RM Rahmen weiterhin in Canada geschweisst. Das Flatline ist ja eh hässlich; das darf ruhig in Taiwan gemacht werden   .
> 
> Edit: Mindestens ein Vertex Team aus Canada wäre allerdings auch schön gewesen.



sag noch einmal was gegen das flatline


----------



## bestmove (2. Juni 2008)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> da habt ihrs...



Ich find das in Ordnung, danke Mario. Ich sach doch mein 08er SXC kommt aus Canada  Ride on


----------



## Dome_2001 (2. Juni 2008)

Mario, danke für das Statement, finde ich echt gut...

Ich bin auch weiterhin ein stolzer Rocky Besitzer ... jetzt muss nur noch mein Rahmen kommen .. mein alter ist mir kaputt gegangen


----------



## Nofaith (2. Juni 2008)

@ Rocklandbiker

Specialized verkauft seinen M5 HT-Alu-Rahmen auch fÃ¼r 899â¬, der ist, wie der RM-Vertex, handgefertigt in TW. Es gibt da unendliche viele Beispiele. Auch Votec muss Geld verdienen, genau wie jeder andere. FÃ¼r 1190â¬ (V70) bis 1690â¬ (V-Team) bekommst Du schon jede Menge Kohlefaser(wer' s braucht) bei anderen Herstellern(Scott, Specialized, Cannondale,...).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (2. Juni 2008)

Naja, 3 Rahmen aus Canada bei einer Produktpalette von 12 verschieden Rahmenmodellen ist doch super. Also im Prinzip als handmade in Canada.
Ein wahrer Marketing-Virtuose, der dieses Statement verfasst hat !

Und wegen Umweltauflagen nach Taiwan ? Kann man da also bedenkenloser fertigen ?! Die Umweltauflagen in unserem eigenen Land haben uns leider gezwungen, die Fertigung ins Ausland zu verlagern....
Oh Mann.


----------



## arseburn (2. Juni 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Und wegen Umweltauflagen nach Taiwan ? Kann man da also bedenkenloser fertigen ?! Die Umweltauflagen in unserem eigenen Land haben uns leider gezwungen, die Fertigung ins Ausland zu verlagern....
> Oh Mann.



So what? Du als Vorstandsvorsitzender wärst natürlich der bamherzige Samariter, der die Produktion stoppen würde und den kompletten Laden dicht macht. Die Welt ist böse, der Kaptitalismus auch, Globalisierung erst recht und der Mensch schon seit anbeginn...gewöhn Dich dran. 
Oh Mann.


----------



## san_andreas (2. Juni 2008)

Ich wollte nicht als Ökoapostel auftreten, das liegt mir ungefähr so fern wie Taiwan von Canada.
Nur, die Umweltauflagen als Verlagerungsgrund auch noch zu nennen, is wohl oberpeinlich. So was gehört wohl niemals in eine Presserklärung.


----------



## arseburn (2. Juni 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich wollte nicht als Ökoapostel auftreten, das liegt mir ungefähr so fern wie Taiwan von Canada.
> Nur, die Umweltauflagen als Verlagerungsgrund auch noch zu nennen, is wohl oberpeinlich. So was gehört wohl niemals in eine Presserklärung.



Achso, dann hab ich das falsch verstanden...aber da gebe ich dir auch Recht; ich würds auch nicht in eine Presseerklärung schreiben. Nunja, wie dem auch sei; jetzt dürfte dieses Thema auch erledigt sein. Alle haben nun endlich das erfahren, was sie schon lange wussten und können beruhigt weiter arbeiten.
Wieder hinlegen und weiter schlafen


----------



## dubbel (2. Juni 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Naja, 3 Rahmen aus Canada bei einer Produktpalette von 12 verschieden Rahmenmodellen ist doch super. Also im Prinzip als handmade in Canada.
> Ein wahrer Marketing-Virtuose, der dieses Statement verfasst hat !
> 
> Und wegen Umweltauflagen nach Taiwan ? Kann man da also bedenkenloser fertigen ?! Die Umweltauflagen in unserem eigenen Land haben uns leider gezwungen, die Fertigung ins Ausland zu verlagern....
> Oh Mann.


das ist doch mutwillig falsch verstanden bzw. aus dem zusammenhang gerissen. 
"global ausrichten" heisst doch nicht, den produktionsstandort zu verlagern, sondern den globalen anforderungen zu entsprechen. 
so, wie es in der pressemitteilung formuliert wurde, bedeutet es, dass die anforderungen erhöht werden, um nicht nur kanda zu entsprechen, sondern den weltweiten bedingungen.  
(was man davon glauben will, ist ne andere sache.)


----------



## subdiver (8. Juni 2008)

Danke an TurboLenzen, Bikeaction und Rocky Mountain 
für die offizielle Stellungnahme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dd-bummi (8. Juni 2008)

Danke für die offizielle Stellungnahme, RM. Da kann mein Element kommen


----------



## Ghostshifter (14. Juni 2008)

Auch von mir Danke für die Aufklärung. Da macht SXC-fahren doch gleich noch mehr Spaß


----------



## Peter K (15. Juni 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> das ist doch mutwillig falsch verstanden bzw. aus dem zusammenhang gerissen.
> "global ausrichten" heisst doch nicht, den produktionsstandort zu verlagern, sondern den globalen anforderungen zu entsprechen.
> so, wie es in der pressemitteilung formuliert wurde, bedeutet es, dass die anforderungen erhöht werden, um nicht nur kanda zu entsprechen, sondern den weltweiten bedingungen.
> (was man davon glauben will, ist ne andere sache.)



Globalisieren ist toll....
Hat schon mal einer einen Chinesen in Peking auf einem RM rumradeln gesehen ? Wenn alle so munter weiterglobalisieren, dann fährt auch bald bei uns keiner mehr eins !


----------



## dubbel (15. Juni 2008)

das mag ja sein, aber erstens war das nicht die argumentation, und zweitens liegt peking noch nicht mal in der nähe von taiwan...


----------



## wicht (22. Juni 2008)

> Globalisieren ist toll....
> Hat schon mal einer einen Chinesen in Peking auf einem RM rumradeln gesehen ? Wenn alle so munter weiterglobalisieren, dann fährt auch bald bei uns keiner mehr eins !



Wer braucht in Beijing schon ein RM??!! Mir jedenfalls reicht das Tallerway vollauf... Und glaubt mir, die neidischen Blicke der Chinesen sind mir auch damit sicher. Hoffe bloss, es bleibt auch meins

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=142678&stc=1&d=1214110543

,


----------



## arseburn (23. Juni 2008)

wicht schrieb:


> Wer braucht in Beijing schon ein RM??!! Mir jedenfalls reicht das Tallerway vollauf..



Ich glaube, dass bei dem Smog und Staub in der Stadt niemand so richtig tief durchatmen möchte...von daher gebe ich Dir recht 
Ausserdem würden die bei etwas anderem ausser dem Tallerway nichtmal an die Pedalen kommen


----------



## zet1 (26. Juni 2008)

also die Rockz Slayer SXC die ich in Haenden hatte und habe scheinen alle aus Canada zu kommen, zumindests stehts so auf dem Aufkleber auf der Rueckseite des Sattelrohres, mit Signatur sogar!!

siehe hier:


----------



## san_andreas (26. Juni 2008)

Das hat Rocky ja auch bestätigt, dass die Slayer SXC weiterhin aus Canada kommen.


----------



## LautSprecher (30. Juni 2008)

Hier stand Müll. (wurde alles schon gesagt)


----------



## patek (11. Juli 2008)

ich habe mir ca. april 2007 einen vertex team rahmen bei bikediscount gekauft. nun würde mich interessieren, ob es noch ein rahmen ist, der  in canada geschweißt wurde. auf dem rahmen ist das folgende dreieckige etikett mit dem easton zeichen und darunter steht folgender text:

master welder 
CM.
this frame created by a specially trained rocky mountain scandium welder

was bedeutet das CM. ? ist das vielleicht eine unterschrift von dem schweißer ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (11. Juli 2008)

So unterschreibt schonmal kein Chinese


----------



## patek (11. Juli 2008)

frage ist ja, ob das cm. eine unterschrift ist. vielleicht haben hier ja noch einige andere einen team rahmen mit dem gleichen aufkleber. mich würde interessieren was bei diesen drauf steht. vielleicht kenn ja jemand hier auch diesen aufkleber...


----------



## patek (11. Juli 2008)

ach *******, nun hab ich gesehen, daß das mit dem bild doch geklappt hat. dann brauch ich ja das etikett nicht mehr beschreiben. nun seht ihr es ja...was meint ihr, ist das nun ein in canada geschweißter rahmen mit unterschrift ?


----------



## Nofaith (11. Juli 2008)

Bin grad an meinem Element-Team am Schrauben, da kann man's leider nicht mehr lesen. Aber das Vertex Team meiner Freundin, das hier an der Wand hängt wurde auch von CM geschweisst. Ist noch das "alte" Modell, ohne Form-Rohre, denke also das Dein Rahmen "made in Canada" ist.


----------



## patek (11. Juli 2008)

die form rohre hat meines schon. ist aus dem modelljahr 2007. das weiß ich. es ist die limitierte auflage mit dem carbon hinterbau....nur bist du dir sicher, daß das cm eine unterschrift ist?


----------



## san_andreas (11. Juli 2008)

CM ist doch klar, CHING MIANG.


----------



## rocsam (14. Juli 2008)

...check einfach die Rahmennummer: Wenn sie mit einer (vierstelligen) JAHRESZAHL beginnt,  ist es ein CRM.....


----------



## patek (14. Juli 2008)

was bedeutet CRM ? die rahmennr. check ich gleich nach...


----------



## Catsoft (14. Juli 2008)

CRM = KanadaRockyMountain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patek (14. Juli 2008)

so hab mal nachgeschaut. also gekauft hab ich den rahmen am 25.02.2007. die ersten vie stellen der rahmen nr lauten: SRMB 0606....und was heißt das nun?


----------



## LautSprecher (14. Juli 2008)

Ich denke Juni 2006. Ich schau bei meinem Team-Slayer auch mal aus Neugier nach  Leider hat sich die Aufschrift der Plakete gleich bei der ersten Schlammschlacht verwischt


----------



## patek (14. Juli 2008)

plakette gibt es bei mir nicht. ich hab auf dem beiliegenden prüfbericht geschaut. da steht ja auch die srmb drauf....oder unterhalb des tretlagers auf dem rahmen....ist aber die gleiche nummer...also müßte das teil ja noch handmade in canada sein..


----------



## dd-bummi (14. Juli 2008)

Mein 08er Element Rahmen beginnt mit 2008******. Ist demnach "Made in Canada"  Siehe auch Stellungnahme vom RM und BA.


----------



## patek (14. Juli 2008)

mh denke wohl eher nicht. ab modelljahr 2008 wird definitiv alles in taiwan geschweißt. es geht nur um die früheren jahre bis 2007


----------



## LautSprecher (14. Juli 2008)

patek schrieb:


> mh denke wohl eher nicht. ab modelljahr 2008 wird definitiv alles in taiwan geschweißt. es geht nur um die früheren jahre bis 2007



Les doch mal den offiziellen Brief !  Immer diese stupiden Aussagen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (14. Juli 2008)

ich sag nischts mehr dazu


----------



## Nofaith (14. Juli 2008)

@ patek

Deine Aussage stimmt so nicht, schau Dir dazu bitte auch mal die Stellungnahme von RM bzw Bikeaction an, findest Du hier und bei BA auf der Website.

Das Element kommt noch aus Canada. Die Bikes aus Canada haben normalerweise als Rahmennummer ab dem Jahr 2000 die Jahreszahl als vierstellige Nummer, danach folgt dann eine weitere Ziffernfolge. Z.B. hat das Vertex Team meiner Freundin 2004XXXX(X steht für die restlichen Zahlen) und mein Element Team 2006XXXXX.

Dein Vertex scheint somit ein TW-Produkt zu sein, am Besten mal jemanden mit einem Vertex 50 oder 70 aus dem Jahr 2007 oder 2008 nach der Rahmennummer fragen, der Rahmen kommt nämlich auch aus TW.


----------



## dd-bummi (14. Juli 2008)

Hab' grad nochmal in die Stellungnahme vom RM geschaut:

"Die *Element*, *ETSX* und *Slayer SXC* Rahmen werden im Werk in Vancouver geschweißt und danach im neuen Werk in St. Georges weiterverarbeitet. 

*Alle anderen* Rahmen werden unter strenger Kontrolle bei ausgewählten und rennomierten Zuliefern in Asien (...) handgefertigt und durchlaufen dann die weiteren Produktionsabschnitte in Kanada."

Alles klar, patek


----------



## san_andreas (15. Juli 2008)

Das ETSX wird gar nimmer geschweißt.


----------



## rocsam (15. Juli 2008)

patek schrieb:


> so hab mal nachgeschaut. also gekauft hab ich den rahmen am 25.02.2007. die ersten vie stellen der rahmen nr lauten: SRMB 0606....und was heißt das nun?



...dass Dein Bike definitv ein *T*RM also ein *T*aiwan-Rocky Mountain ist....


----------



## patek (15. Juli 2008)

also meine seriennummer beginnt definitiv nicht mit einer jahreszahl. wie gesat, es stammt aus dem modelljahr 2007. es ist auch nicht das noramle vertex team sondern das limitierte sondermodell des vertex team mit carbonhinterbau. und das das in taiwan hergestellt ist kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. es war ein damals wohl eine rocky mountain prototyp. man wollte das vertex team steifer und leichter machen. durch denn carbonhinterbau. nur durch das verkleben ist der rahmen ein wenig schwerer als das normale vertex team geworden. dann hat man die produktion eingestampft und die 25 stück als limited edition verkauft. nur sowas wird denke ich schon im hauptwerk in canada getest und nicht in taiwan....


----------



## rocsam (15. Juli 2008)

..die Rocky Rennräder mit Carbon-Hinterbau und Alu-Hauptrahmen kommen auch aus Taiwan, genau wie das neue Altitude mit Carbon-Rahmen...


----------



## Tippi29 (25. Juli 2008)

patek schrieb:


> also meine seriennummer beginnt definitiv nicht mit einer jahreszahl. wie gesat, es stammt aus dem modelljahr 2007. es ist auch nicht das noramle vertex team sondern das limitierte sondermodell des vertex team mit carbonhinterbau. und das das in taiwan hergestellt ist kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. es war ein damals wohl eine rocky mountain prototyp. man wollte das vertex team steifer und leichter machen. durch denn carbonhinterbau. nur durch das verkleben ist der rahmen ein wenig schwerer als das normale vertex team geworden. dann hat man die produktion eingestampft und die 25 stück als limited edition verkauft. nur sowas wird denke ich schon im hauptwerk in canada getest und nicht in taiwan....



Hallo,

soweit ich weiß haben/hatten die RM Sondermodelle keine Jahreszahl in der Rahmennummer sondern eine durchgehende Nummer.So ist es auf jeden Fall bei meinem 2001er RM Element Signature.Falls du es genau wissen willst, gib deine RahmenNr. mal bei BA an,die können in Canada nachfragen und dir dann sehr genau das Wo und Wann des Vertex sagen.
Gruss
Tippi

Gruss
Tippi


----------



## rocsam (26. Juli 2008)

...die Alu-Hardtails wurden schon vor 2000 in der Produktion nach Taiwan ausgelagert, wie turbolenzen im Vertex-Thread ja auch schon bestätigt, ist patek`s Vertex ein *T*RM (*T*aiwan-Rocky Mountain). Die RM Sondermodelle haben zumindest 2003 eine Seriennummer *mit* Jahreszahl, denn mein OLD Slayer *SE* beginnt mit 2003XXXX. Ob RM solche Fragen beantwortet, möchte ich aus eigener Erfahrung bezweifeln, denn bei der Registrierung meines 2007er Slayer SXC habe ich nach dem Produktionsort gefragt und bis heute  keine Antwort aus Vancouver erhalten...


----------



## Tippi29 (26. Juli 2008)

Ich bin damals auch davon ausgegangen das die Jahreszahl/Modelljahr bei meinem Element Signature am Anfang der RahmenNr. seht.War aber nicht so.
Meine Anfrage per Mail bei RM brachte auch nix.Keine Antwort.
BA hat mir dann weiter geholfen.
Nach einer Woche von BA der Rückruf.
Made in Canada und 2001er Modell.

Herz was willst du mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zebraer (1. August 2008)

Das Element war Liebe auf den ersten Blick. Aber nachdem ich diesen thread gelesen habe zahle ich doch nicht 1500,- Euro Aufpreis fuer eine reine Markenmasche ("Canadamythos"), nein danke. Sogesehen bin ich froh das ich die Kohle sparen kann. Von den Fahreigenschaften kann ein Radon / Canyon allemal mithalten. 

Im uebrigen glaube ich das dieses Geschaeftsmodell, billig irgendwo produzieren und nur noch die "Marke" als "Mehrwert" hinzuzufuegen, nicht mehr lange gut geht. Bald haben die Asiaten ihre eigenen Marken und dann sehen wir alt aus.

Ist ja die Sache von RM, aber wenn ich nicht auf den thread gestossen waere, haette ich armer Trottel immernoch gedacht die Teile kommen aus Canada.


----------



## All-Mountain (1. August 2008)

zebraer schrieb:


> Das Element war Liebe auf den ersten Blick. Aber nachdem ich diesen thread gelesen habe zahle ich doch nicht 1500,- Euro Aufpreis fuer eine reine Markenmasche ("Canadamythos"), nein danke. Sogesehen bin ich froh das ich die Kohle sparen kann. Von den Fahreigenschaften kann ein Radon / Canyon allemal mithalten.
> 
> Im uebrigen glaube ich das dieses Geschaeftsmodell, billig irgendwo produzieren und nur noch die "Marke" als "Mehrwert" hinzuzufuegen, nicht mehr lange gut geht. Bald haben die Asiaten ihre eigenen Marken und dann sehen wir alt aus.
> 
> Ist ja die Sache von RM, aber wenn ich nicht auf den thread gestossen waere, haette ich armer Trottel immernoch gedacht die Teile kommen aus Canada.



Geschäftsmodell hin oder her, aber das Element kommt nach wie vor "handgeschweißt" aus Canada (siehe offizielle Stellungnahme)


----------



## zebraer (1. August 2008)

alle Elements oder nur das "Team" mit Skandium? Ist mir nicht so klar...


----------



## wilson (1. August 2008)

zebraer schrieb:


> alle Elements oder nur das "Team" mit Skandium? Ist mir nicht so klar...



Die Elements Team, 90, 70 und 50 werden in Canada geschweisst.


----------



## subdiver (1. August 2008)

wilson schrieb:


> Die Elements Team, 90, 70 und 50 werden in Canada geschweisst.



Auch das Element 30 wird in Canada geschweisst.
Denn die Rahmen von 30 - 90 sind, bis auf die Lackierung, identisch.


----------



## zebraer (1. August 2008)

ok, danke.

aber ich werde nochmal ganz genau hinschauen bevor ich die scheine ueber die ladentheke schiebe 

vielleicht rufe ich auch in Vancouver an und wehe dort gibts keinen Schweisser namens "Joe"!!!


----------



## subdiver (1. August 2008)

zebraer schrieb:


> ok, danke.
> 
> aber ich werde nochmal ganz genau hinschauen bevor ich die scheine ueber die ladentheke schiebe
> 
> vielleicht rufe ich auch in Vancouver an und wehe dort gibts keinen Schweisser namens "Joe"!!!



Hier eine kleine Motivation 
Geschweisst in Canada, gefahren in Austria


----------



## patek (1. August 2008)

so ich hab mich bei bike action erkundigt. die limitierten vertex team rahmen sind definitiv alle in canada geschweißt bzw. dort komplett hergestellt. sind alle aus dem modelljahr 2006...


----------



## rocsam (3. August 2008)

..und die Erde ist eine Scheibe und Schweine können fliegen! (bei BA hat ein gewisser M. Schröder gegenüber subdiver auch behauptet, dass ALLE RM seit 2008 aus TAIWAN kommen: sorry, patek, ich gönne Dir ein CRM aber: BA hat schon viel erzählt, wenn der Tag lang ist (Schau`mal in den New Slayer-Thread....). Der Carbon-Hinterbau verrät die Taiwan-Fertigung,nur die Lackierung ist sicher in Canada erfolgt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patek (4. August 2008)

naja die unterschrift auf dem rahmen zeigt ja auch, daß es sich um ein crm modell handelt. das gibts ja bei den taiwan rahmen nicht mehr. auch das baujahr 2006 spricht für crm....was ich schon seltsam finde ist, daß hier die leute mehr wissen sollen als die von ba. woher haben sie nur die info??? von canada bestimmt nicht...


----------



## Clemens (14. August 2008)

So ähnlich wirds dann wohl demnächst ausschauen; hier noch als Beispiel: 'Designed in USA - Handbuild in Taiwan'.... der Frame unter dem Aufkleber ist aber eine Granate -> Tomac Cortez, dagegen schaut mein 2005er Vertex 70 Frame (garantiert noch made in BC) ziemlich alt aus - werde wohl demnächst fremdgehen und der Vertex-Frame landet im Bikemarkt.


----------



## spotlight (15. August 2008)

Meine Rahmennummern fangen alle noch mit TX.... an. Hat jeder Jahrgang eine andere Nummer bzw. fängt anders an?

kon


----------



## MrFaker (16. August 2008)

zum glück habe ich solche probleme nicht woher mein bike stammt/gebaut wurde mit einer solch ähnlichen oldschool rahmen nummer 

100100010

kann man wohl eindeutig sagen was sache ist 

ich durfte damals, das ausgelutschte RM6 testbike für 2 wochen probe fahren, hatte wohl eine der niedrigsten nummern...

das war noch RM, kultstatus und und, naja bin lieber ruhig 

lg chris


----------



## Syborg (31. August 2008)

*R.I.P. Rocky !! * 

Das gleiche Schicksal ereilte schon andere namhafte legendäre Schmieden wie Syncros, GT ............

Echt schade !!!!


----------



## LautSprecher (31. August 2008)

Syborg schrieb:


> *R.I.P. Rocky !! *
> 
> Das gleiche Schicksal ereilte schon andere namhafte legendäre Schmieden wie Syncros, GT ............
> 
> Echt schade !!!!



Les doch erstmal die Meldung, wie unterbelichtet manch Mensch ist scheint mir unfassbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Dragon (31. August 2008)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Les doch erstmal die Meldung, wie unterbelichtet manch Mensch ist scheint mir unfassbar.



Wer hier bisschen mitliest weiß was er von so tollen Leuten wie dir zu halten hat.

So 'n Troll.


----------



## dirtpaw (1. September 2008)

hatte am WE (das Vergnügen) einen Tomac Primer (Made in Taiwan) in der Hand zu halten: Was Qualitätsanmutung angeht kann da ein Flatline oder Slayer SS einpacken. Es geht also auch anders.... Preislich ist der Primer billiger (aber angesichts des Direktvertriebes und Made in Taiwan) aber immer noch zu teuer. Schöner als das Flatline ist er sowieso ......


----------



## Syborg (4. September 2008)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Les doch erstmal die Meldung, wie unterbelichtet manch Mensch ist scheint mir unfassbar.



Mein Vertex T.O. ist aus dem Jahr 1998 und mein Element Team SC aus 2001. Also beide 100%tig Made in Kanada!!! Ich hab kein Problem mit der Globalisierung von RM.

Es ist offenbar nicht klar ersichtlich welches Modell jetzt wo gefertigt wird. Werbespruch von  RM: ..."Unser Versprechen: Qualität! Wir entwerfen, entwickeln und fertigen unsere Bikes an einem Ort..."! Wo auch immer.....Hauptsache kostengünstig. Und zur Not auch in Taiwan.:kotz:

Und für den überbelichteten Lautsprecher da oben habe ich noch einige Original Made in Canada Aufkleber von RM für's Bike.


----------



## Syborg (4. September 2008)

Ich bin jedoch fest davon überzeugt, dass Rocky im Rahmen ihrer eigenen Qualitätssicherung weiterhin sehr gute Bikes bauen werden und den bisherigen Qualitätsstandard halten werden. Es geht hier lediglich um die Verlagerung von Produktionsteilen nach Fernost um kostenoptimiert produzieren zu können. Rocky wird also nicht verkauft!


----------



## LautSprecher (4. September 2008)

Ich muss dich enttäuschen, der überbelichtete LautSprecher hat ein Bike aus Kanada, zumindestens bis auf die Carbonstreben. Aber Danke


----------



## santacruza (5. September 2008)

es ist eigentlich für eine kultmarke wie rm erbärmlich ihre fans so im unklaren stehen zu lassen. hier in den threads gibts zum produktionsstandort ja 1001 infos...die sollen doch bitte mal eine aussage treffen wo was gefertigt wird und gut ists. hochoffiziell. dieses verarschen ist peinlich. wenn es mal heissen würde (ba homepage???) ja wir bauen model xy in taiwan dann kräht da in ein paar wochen eh kein hahn mehr nach, aber immer neue gerüchte heizen nur alles unnötig auf und erwecken bei mir einen ganz unseriösen nachgeschmack in bezug auf rm.solange vom kult leben wie es nur geht....lesen ba mitarbeiter eigentlich hier mal mit? könnte evtl eine marktanalyse über imagewandel sparen


----------



## decolocsta (5. September 2008)

designed and tested in Canada


----------



## subdiver (5. September 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> designed and tested in Canada



Dann waren es nur noch Zwei (Element, Slayer SXC) 

Oder hat RM nun die gesamte Produktion nach Taiwan verlagert ?

Denn ich glaube auf den Element-Kettenstreben kann man
nun auch "designed and testet in canada" lesen, oder ?


----------



## LautSprecher (5. September 2008)

Also bei meinen SXC steht das definitiv drauf. "Build in Canada" - auf Beiden Seiten. 
Nochmal für dich sub: Rocky hatte doch Stellung genohmen zu den Produktionsstandorten, da vertrau ich momentan drauf, dem Forum kann doch garnicht trauen. Gerüchte kann man mit 40 Wörtern lostretten.


----------



## subdiver (5. September 2008)

@ LautSprecher
Logisch, dass bei Deinem Slayer SXC "build in canada" drauf steht,
bei meinem Element ja auch 

Es ging ja um die 2009er Modelle 
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LautSprecher (5. September 2008)

> Oder hat RM nun die gesamte Produktion nach Taiwan verlagert ?



Entschuldige, mein Fehler.


----------



## spotlight (6. September 2008)

Ich find die Überschrift "Handmade In Canada" im Statement eigentlich eine Frechheit.
Gerade mal 5%, wenns viel ist,  werden in Kanada geschweisst. Warum werden auf den Fotos keine Asiaten (Taiwanesen) abgebildet? Kann es daran liegen dass sonst weniger Räder/Rahmen verkauft werden?

Kon


----------



## gwittmac (6. September 2008)

spotlight schrieb:


> Ich find die Überschrift "Handmade In Canada" im Statement eigentlich eine Frechheit.
> Gerade mal 5%, wenns viel ist,  werden in Kanada geschweisst. Warum werden auf den Fotos keine Asiaten (Taiwanesen) abgebildet? Kann es daran liegen dass sonst weniger Räder/Rahmen verkauft werden?
> 
> Kon



Ich weiss nicht, warum alle Asien mit Taiwan gleichsetzten. Taiwan ist für asiatische Verhältnisse kein Billig-Lohn-Land und hat auch wenigstens rudimentäre Umweltauflagen (ähnlich wie Korea). Wenn BA vor Umweltauflagen flüchtet (siehe BA Statement in diesem Thread), liegt es nahe, in China zu produzieren (wie z.B. Canyon). Dort kann man diesbezüglich nämlich machen, was man will. Auch vor Gewerkschaften braucht man sich nicht zu fürchten. Notfalls gibt's dort auch noch körperliche Züchtigung.
Das Statement von BA erwähnt mit keinem Wort "Taiwan", sondern nur "weltweit". Und "weltweit" heisst heutzutage China.
Meine Meinung ist nach wie vor: Wenn eine Firma so dick auf "Canada" macht und die Bikes mit dem Ahornblatt schmückt, dann müssen die Dinger auch in Kanada geschweisst werden. Alles andere ist Etikettenschwindel.
Asien/China-Kram ist ok für Rahmen für Canyon, Bulls, Red Bull oder die Dinger, die man für Tankmärkchen bei Dea bekommt. Dann muss aber auch der Preis entsprechend niedrig sein.
Naja, mir ist's egal. Mein Element wird gefahren, bis es bricht. Dann kommt mir kein Rocky mehr in die Hütte.


----------



## subdiver (7. September 2008)

spotlight schrieb:


> Gerade mal 5%, wenns viel ist,  werden in Kanada geschweisst.



Es dürften viel mehr als 5 % in Canada geschweisst werden,
denn das Element wird ja noch (2009 ?), laut Statement von RM,
in Canada geschweisst.

Laut BA macht das Element vom Gesamtumsatz ca. 50 % (!!) aus. 

Das Forum vermittelt einen falschen Eindruck, denn hier tummeln sich 
viel mehr "Herumhopser", als CC-, Touren- und Marathonfahrer,
die den Großteil der RM-Kundschaft darstellen.


----------



## subdiver (7. September 2008)

Hier ein Beitrag aus einem Nachbar-Thread.
Anscheinend gibt es kein "build in canada" mehr 

Galt das RM-Statement eventuell nur für 2008 
Das Slayer SXC sollte doch laut Statement in Canada geschweisst werden !?



TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Heute aufgenommen auf der Eurobike. Slayer SXC SE 2009
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Litti1 (7. September 2008)

Hallo,

komme gerade von der Messe (ist ja zum Glück bei mir gleich um die Ecke) und nach "penetrantem Bohren" meinerseits bei den RM-Leuten ist ganz klar die Aussage gemacht worden das unter anderem aus Kapazitätsgründen etc. die 2009er Modelle auch die Team und SE Modelle aus "Fernost" kommen werden......-----

Da die Preise aber weiterhin auf "West" Niveau bleiben werden 
( darauf hin die Aussage: >>aber wir Lackieren und komplettieren doch noch in Canada....<<<)
habe ich für mich beschlossen kein weiteres RM mehr zu kaufen !

==>> der Kultstatus bröckelt gewaltig und das RM jetzt im Mainstream mitschwimmt ist nicht mehr mein Dingens.

Ich war gerne bereit für *Handmade in Canada* ein paar (etliche) Euros mehr locker zu machen und dafür feinste handgearbeitete Ware zu bekommen, die 's werden sich jetzt wohl andere verdienen

Wie heisst es doch so schön: andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter !!


Grüsse vom Bodensee

Litti


----------



## spotlight (7. September 2008)

zB. Cannondale


----------



## Bartoy (7. September 2008)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> ich finds a bisserl schade, dass RM nun in taiwan geschweißt wird.
> 
> das engineering und so weiter wird auch von anderen firmen in usa gemacht wie z.b. specialized, auch die  verarbeitung von diesen ist ohne zweifel erhaben. aber nichts destotrotz habe ich mir bei einem made in canada rahmen noch diesen "soul"  eingebildet. wird ein RM nun in taiwan geschweißt. mögen die rahmen zwar immer noch wunderbar sein. aber es geht halt der eigentliche grund verloren, ein rocky zu kaufen.
> 
> ...



Genau so sehe ich es auch. Es ist für mich, schon seit ich klein bin, ein Traum ein Rocky Mountain zu haben.
Habe mir auch Anfang 2009 als Ziel gesetzt. Aber seitdem ich diese Nachricht gelesen habe, ist der Traum irgendwie geplatzt.  Schade.


----------



## dirtpaw (8. September 2008)

"handpainted in Canada" is ja so geil..... wenns nicht so traurig wäre, wäre es der Lacher schlechthin. Was kommt dann 2010, wenns auch zu teuer ist in Canada zu lackieren.... "shipped from Canada"?
Die sollten mal die Marketing Abteilung neu besetzen bzw. nach Taiwan verlegen, das ist ja eine total lächerliche Vorstellung.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (8. September 2008)

Hoffentlich gehen die Absatzzahlen so zurück, dass die Marketing-Futzis mal ins Grübeln kommen. Eigentlich hätten sie nur andere Ex-Kultfirmen anschauen müssen, davon gibts ja genug.
(Written and posted in Germany)


----------



## arseburn (8. September 2008)




----------



## decolocsta (8. September 2008)

"Packed in Canada"


----------



## Bartoy (8. September 2008)

"Hand painted in Canada" ... Umso länger ich darüber nachdenke, desto mehr muss ich lachen.


----------



## LautSprecher (8. September 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Hier ein Beitrag aus einem Nachbar-Thread.
> Anscheinend gibt es kein "build in canada" mehr
> 
> Galt das RM-Statement eventuell nur für 2008
> Das Slayer SXC sollte doch laut Statement in Canada geschweisst werden !?



Galt wohl doch nur für 2008, aber es hieß doch auch dass das Altitude in C geschweißt wird, was nun?


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (8. September 2008)

Bartoy schrieb:


> "Hand painted in Canada" ... Umso länger ich darüber nachdenke, desto mehr muss ich lachen.



Könnt man eigentlich zum Foto des Monats vorschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santacruza (11. September 2008)

2010: touched in canada


----------



## numinisflo (11. September 2008)

Oder: Fondled by canadians.


----------



## san_andreas (11. September 2008)

...transported by air over Canada...
So ein Schriftzug wäre wenigstens lang genung fürs ganze Oberrohr.


----------



## Tippi29 (11. September 2008)

Litti1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> komme gerade von der Messe (ist ja zum Glück bei mir gleich um die Ecke) und nach "penetrantem Bohren" meinerseits bei den RM-Leuten ist ganz klar die Aussage gemacht worden das unter anderem aus Kapazitätsgründen etc. die 2009er Modelle auch die Team und SE Modelle aus "Fernost" kommen werden......-----
> 
> ...



100% 

Genau so sehe ich das inzwischen auch!

Gruss
Tippi


----------



## DickesB (11. September 2008)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Galt wohl doch nur für 2008, aber es hieß doch auch dass das Altitude in C geschweißt wird, was nun?




Tach, habe gerade mal meine Bilder von der Eurobike durchgesucht und habe beim Altitude (Carbon) auch den Schriftzug "designed and painted in Canada" gefunden.
Schlussfolgerung:
Das Altitude wird auch in Fernost produziert...
Nur das du bescheid weist...*g*


----------



## tvaellen (11. September 2008)

Hier habt ihr mal ein bisschen Lesestoff
http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?t=147092
insb. die Links auf Seite 5 sind interessant.

Wenn die Infos im Thread stimmen, werden btw. die Canyon Carbon Rahmen bei Giant gebacken, also nix Hinterhof in China.
Auch die Scott Carbon Rahmen stammen von Giant


----------



## Hunter-dirt (11. September 2008)

So jetzt mal mein Statement zu Hand painted in Canada:

Ich habe mir heute mal wieder in Ruhe meinen Rahmen angeschaut und bin mitm Finger übern Lack gefahren. Nanu was sehe ich da einen Lackplatzer überm Tretlagergehäuse. Den Lack konnte man ohne weiteres noch weiter mit dem Finger abkratzen. Der Rahmen ist von Mai und noch nicht benutzt worden! Ich werde mir jetzt überlegen müssen ob ich den Rahmen wieder zurückschicke und einen neuen verlange oder mir die Mühe mach das andersweitig über die Bühne zu bringen. Soviel zu Hand painted in Canada.


----------



## arseburn (12. September 2008)

ganz ehrlich... 

Ich könnte mich jetzt auch schon wieder auslassen, über Preispolitik, Qualitätsmanagement und Kultstatus von RMB...aber ich lasse es lieber. Gibt nur graue Haare. Sollte aber inzischen jedem selber aufgefallen sein, was ich meine.
Die Frage die Du Dir stellst...ob neuer Rahmen oder nicht, würde sich für mich nicht stellen...zumal nicht wenn man einen Mercedes (zumindest vom Preisniveau her) unter den Bikes sein eigen nennt. Ist klar worauf ich hinaus will...wenn nicht: Klar willst Du einen Neuen!


----------



## zebraer (23. September 2008)

Tja das wars dann wohl mit RM. Fuer den Preis kommt mir nichts in Taiwan gebasteltes ins Haus. 

Ob es Sinn macht eine Kultmarke dermassen zu verheizen?

Ich denke mal es wird eher Canyon oder Specialized.


----------



## Tyler1977 (23. September 2008)

Recht so.
Canyon kann ich über den Preis ja nachvollziehen, aber Specialized kommen mittlerweile ebenso aus Fernost und liegen preislich auch fast auf Rocky Niveau.
Wobei mir die aktuellen Specis bedeutend besser gefallen und auch die Hausmarken Parts sich vor der Konkurrenz nicht verstecken müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (23. September 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> ... Wobei mir die aktuellen Specis bedeutend besser gefallen und auch *die Hausmarken Parts sich vor der Konkurrenz nicht verstecken müssen.*



Begib dich in die Abhängigkeit eines Herstellers  die mit ihren eigenen Standarts ... schon bei dem Wort Hausmarken Parts krieg ichs :kotz:


----------



## Tyler1977 (23. September 2008)

bestmove schrieb:


> Begib dich in die Abhängigkeit eines Herstellers  die mit ihren eigenen Standarts ...





Warum? Ich kaufe Bikes ja nicht von der Stange.
Nur wenn man Serienbikes kauft ist doch ziemlich wurst, ob jetzt wie bei Rocky Race Face Taiwan Parts oder welche von z.B. Specialized am entsprechenden Bike verbaut sind.
Bei Speci ist das Ganze wenigstens etwas duchdacht, die Sättel z.B. sind ja unumstritten klasse.


----------



## bestmove (23. September 2008)

Ich meine mehr die Systemintegration, wenn die Rahmenhersteller anfangen eigene Parts mit neuen Standarts/Maße zu entwickeln und du im Falle eines Defekts nur beim Hersteller selber Ersatz bekommst. Ein Sattel gehört wohl noch nicht dazu ...


----------



## decolocsta (23. September 2008)

eine Nabe für die tolle Spezi Gabel mit eigenem Standard jedoch z.b. schon


----------



## clemson (23. September 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Recht so.
> Canyon kann ich über den Preis ja nachvollziehen, aber Specialized kommen mittlerweile ebenso aus Fernost und liegen preislich auch fast auf Rocky Niveau.
> Wobei mir die aktuellen Specis bedeutend besser gefallen und auch die Hausmarken Parts sich vor der Konkurrenz nicht verstecken müssen.



Speci hat schon immer in Asien fertigen lassen......
und die Canyon Preise sind dafür das Sie den  Händler weglassen und die Marge selber einstreichen sehr teuer im Vergelich zu Marken wie Speci, Trek, Scott,  Giant etc, die über Händler verkaufen....


----------



## san_andreas (23. September 2008)

Und man hat einen ganz tollen Service bei Canyon....Es ist fast an jeder Ecke ein Händler...


----------



## subdiver (23. September 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Es ist fast an jeder Ecke ein Händler...



Fast wie bei Rocky 
Meine nächsten RM-Dealer sind zwischen 55 und 65 km weit entfernt


----------



## numinisflo (23. September 2008)

Meiner 100km. Ausser natürlich man betrachtet Bikemaxx als Rockyhändler, die haben bei uns mittlerweile massig RMs rumstehen.


----------



## subdiver (23. September 2008)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Ausser natürlich man betrachtet Bikemaxx als Rockyhändler, die haben bei uns mittlerweile massig RMs rumstehen.



Passt doch prima zur RM-Neuausrichtung 
Neues Fertigungsland, mit möglicher Produktionssteigerung,
und neue Großabnehmerkundschaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (23. September 2008)

Auch der Verkauf über bestimmte Läden sagt viel über eine Marke aus, finde ich.


----------



## rocsam (23. September 2008)

....yes!! RM will auch endlich soviele bikes verkaufen wie Scott, Speci und Co! Naja, sollen sie es ruhig versuchen, mir verkaufen sie wohl keines mehr: ich habe auf den Wechsel der Firmenphilosophie und die schlechte Informationspolitik bereits reagiert und mir anstelle des geplanten Altitude ein Lapierre Zesty gekauft....was soll ich sagen: Geiles bike, super Fahreigenschaften, und: das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis stimmt....wer die Taiwan-RM mit anderen Taiwan-Marken-bikes vergleicht, dem gehen die Augen schon noch auf...


----------



## JoeDesperado (23. September 2008)

zebraer schrieb:


> Tja das wars dann wohl mit RM. Fuer den Preis kommt mir nichts in Taiwan gebasteltes ins Haus.
> 
> Ob es Sinn macht eine Kultmarke dermassen zu verheizen?
> 
> Ich denke mal es wird eher Canyon oder Specialized.



na dann: eindeutig canyon. specialized ist (mir) genauso unsympathisch wie scott, und das will was heiÃen. allein der slogan "innovate or die" ist ja wohl bezeichnend fÃ¼r die firmenphilosophie - nichts ist so alt wie die letztjahresmodelle. 
ich will nicht wissen, wie sich die leute Ã¤rgern, die sich letztes jahr noch um ~7000â¬ ein epic s-works zugelegt haben, das ja seit kurzem  zum alten eisen (alter kohle?) gehÃ¶rt  und so geht es alle 2 jahre...selbst schuld, wer darauf reinfÃ¤llt.


----------



## arseburn (23. September 2008)

Wie schon gesagt, ist mit meiner Wenigkeit ein ehemaliger Rocky Kunde zu Trek gegangen...und ich bekomme in 2 Wochen einen Rahmen, der in den USA zusammengebrutzelt wurde. ********, ich kann es kaum noch erwarten


----------



## subdiver (23. September 2008)

arseburn schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, ist mit meiner Wenigkeit ein ehemaliger Rocky Kunde zu Trek gegangen...und ich bekomme in 2 Wochen einen Rahmen, der in den USA zusammengebrutzelt wurde.



Werden Trek-Rahmen nicht auch in Fernost gebrutzelt ?


----------



## arseburn (23. September 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Werden Trek-Rahmen nicht auch in Fernost gebrutzelt ?



Da bin ich bis Gestern auch von ausgegangen, aber wie es scheint werden die hochpreisigen OCLV und Session Rahmen in den USA gefertigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (23. September 2008)

clemson schrieb:


> Speci hat schon immer in Asien fertigen lassen......
> und die Canyon Preise sind dafür das Sie den Händler weglassen und die Marge selber einstreichen sehr teuer im Vergelich zu Marken wie Speci, Trek, Scott, Giant etc, die über Händler verkaufen....


 
Leute, labbert doch nicht so 'nen Müll! Specialized hat seine Fertigung 2002/2003 nach TW verlagert. Vorher kamen die Bikes aus den USA, teilweise sogar Handmade! Auch wurde das nie verschwiegen, man findet an jedem Rahmen das Herstellungsland in Form von "Made in Taiwan". 
Der TW-Wechsel war für mich mit der Grund zu RM zu gehen, aber seitdem es offizell ist, das sie in TW fertigen bin ich für alles offen(sieht man ja an der Bike-Liste). Kann bisher auch nichts negatives über die System-Integration sagen. Die Gabel und der Dämpfer haben 5 Jahre Garantie, das gibt's bei sonst keinem Hersteller. 

*Specialized S-Works FSR XC M4 Modell 2001*




*Specialized Stumpjumper M2 Modell 1998*


----------



## san_andreas (23. September 2008)

Es steht sogar "Handmade in Taiwan" drauf. Also ein offenes Bekenntnis zum Herstellungsstandort.
Den Top-Service muß Specialized erstmal ein anderer Hersteller nachmachen.

@arseburn: tut mir leid , deine USA Träume zu zerstören. Besorg dir mal die August-DIRT, da ist ein Special zum Trek Session drin. Da werden alle am Produkt beteiligten vorgestellt, inclusive den taiwanesischen Schweißern.


----------



## arseburn (24. September 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @arseburn: tut mir leid , deine USA Träume zu zerstören. Besorg dir mal die August-DIRT, da ist ein Special zum Trek Session drin. Da werden alle am Produkt beteiligten vorgestellt, inclusive den taiwanesischen Schweißern.



Jepp...musste ich gestern Abend auch auf Pinkbike erfahren. Da sieht man mal wieder, wie schnell ungefilterte "News" die Runde machen. Einzig die super teuren OLCV Rahmen von Trek werden wirklich noch in den USA gefertigt.

Aber Du zerstörst meine Träume nicht. Ich hatte den Rahmen schon geordert, wo ich noch von einen Taiwan-Fertigung ausgegangen bin.Auch hast Du mich noch nie negativ über das Herstellungsland Taiwan reden hören, eher im Gegenteil.Denn ich weiss, wie die Standarts in Taiwan sein können.

Mein nächstes Bike wäre auch ein Taiwan Flatline geworden, hätte sich BA nicht so dermaßen unkulant und dreißt mirgegenüber gezeigt.
So wurde ich quasi dazu "gezwungen" mich anderweitig umzuschauen, worüber ich im Nachhinein froh bin


----------



## san_andreas (24. September 2008)

Hast du den Session schon mal live gesehen ? Der ist ein richtig leckeres Deilschen !
Ich war total überrascht, wie fett der Rahmen ist, im Tretlagerbereich etc.. Sehr schönes Stück (trotz Taiwan...)!
Holst du dir den Rahmen oder das Komplettbike ?


----------



## arseburn (24. September 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hast du den Session schon mal live gesehen ? Der ist ein richtig leckeres Deilschen !
> Ich war total überrascht, wie fett der Rahmen ist, im Tretlagerbereich etc.. Sehr schönes Stück (trotz Taiwan...)!
> Holst du dir den Rahmen oder das Komplettbike ?



Ja, hab auch schon draufgesessen  und mich sofort verliebt 

Ich hab mir nur den Rahmen geholt, da ich noch viele Parts rumliegen habe und irgendwie mir das Ding selber nach Gusto aufbauen will. 
Ausserdem solls halt eher ein Freerider werden, die 66er hab ich noch und die Fox wäre mir zu Fett....erstmal. Und bevor ich ne Doppelbrückengabel brauche ist es eh Mitte 2009


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. September 2008)

das Session 88 DH ist echt das einzige Bike das ich mir komplett kaufen würde und so lassen würde. 
Da passt alles und sieht verdammt stimmig aus.

2 Wochen Christian? Gut dann also ende Oktober noch mal Winterberg oder?


----------



## arseburn (24. September 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> das Session 88 DH ist echt das einzige Bike das ich mir komplett kaufen würde und so lassen würde.
> Da passt alles und sieht verdammt stimmig aus.
> 
> 2 Wochen Christian? Gut dann also ende Oktober noch mal Winterberg oder?



Ja, bei dem Komplettbike passt echt alles. Das stimmt. Doch sind für einen Anfänger wie mich 4200  ein wenig viel, wenn man noch gute Teile rumliegen hat, die dem verbauten Kram (ausser der Gabel) in nichts nachstehen.

...und auf Winterberg hätte ich verdammt Bock  Wie lange haben Schulenberg und Hahnenklee eingendlich auf?


----------



## zebraer (24. September 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Und man hat einen ganz tollen Service bei Canyon....Es ist fast an jeder Ecke ein Händler...



so schlimm ist das nicht... hab beobachtet wie mein bike-laden in DD ehrfuerchtig ein Canyon zur Wartung entgegengenommen hat - keinerlei Zicken von wegen "billiges Versandrad und machmer nich". 

Also fehlendes Haendlernetz schreckt mich garantiert nicht von Canyon ab.


----------



## zebraer (24. September 2008)

Ausserdem, ich weiss nicht obs Euch auch so geht, bei nem huebschen Rocky tut einem jeder Kratzer leid, dagegen bei nem Canyon kennt man keine Hemmungen das Material so richtig zu fordern.


----------



## bestmove (24. September 2008)

zebraer schrieb:


> Ausserdem, ich weiss nicht obs Euch auch so geht, bei nem huebschen Rocky tut einem jeder Kratzer leid, dagegen bei nem Canyon kennt man keine Hemmungen das Material so richtig zu fordern.



Du meinst, Rockyfahrer nehmen ihr Bike nicht richtig ran  das Wort Eisdiele fehlt mir noch. Es gibt hier sogar Patienten die stehen auf Kratzer, is wie sone Art Kriegsverletzung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (24. September 2008)

@zebraer: "ehrfürchtig" entgegennehmen ? Was meinst du damit ?
Natürlich nimmt jeder vernünftige Shop jedes Rad an. An den Reparaturen kann man ja auch  gut verdienen. (Läden mit dem "wir nehmen nur eigene Räder an"-Schild, betrete ich eh nicht).
Ich hatte das eher auf den Service im Sinne von Reklamationen bezogen. Der ist bei einer Firma ohne Händler naturgemäß aufwändiger.


----------



## zebraer (24. September 2008)

@san_andreas: Reklamationen, ok, ja. Einfach hinbringen statt erst einsenden, das ist schon ein Punkt.


----------



## subdiver (24. September 2008)

zebraer schrieb:


> bei nem huebschen Rocky tut einem jeder Kratzer leid,



Nein, nicht bei einem Taiwan-Rocky


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. September 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Nein, nicht bei einem Taiwan-Rocky



son geschwätz xD


----------



## rocsam (21. Oktober 2008)

....ich war heute bei einem RM-Händler und habe mir einen Elemet90 - Rahmen aus 2008 angeschaut: Seriennummer beginnt mit SPRK, damit kommen mittlerweile auch Element-Rahmen aus Taiwan. Das Statement von RM stimmt also nicht mehr.....


----------



## gobo (6. November 2008)

ich kanns nicht glauben,hab den tread kompl. durch,irre.

mal ne frage:
wo lässt ellsworth die rahmen schweißen??

ansonsten hier!!


mfg


----------



## san_andreas (6. November 2008)

Ellsworth schweißt selbst in den Staaten. Die Verarbeitung kriegst du in Taiwan nicht.


----------



## GOD-FATHER (7. November 2008)

...Du glaubst ernhaft, dass die Taiwanessen etwas nicht hinbekommen?
*lach
alter , die sind wesentlich weiter als der Rest (Magnesiumrahmen in Serie, Extremleichtbau, usw )


----------



## Rocklandbiker (7. November 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ellsworth schweißt selbst in den Staaten. Die Verarbeitung kriegst du in Taiwan nicht.



Totaler Blödsinn was Du bzgl. der TW-Rahmenproduktion schreibst. Und glaube mir, ich spreche aus Erfahrung !
Wobei ich zugebe, an die schönen Schweißnähte eines NICOLAI´s kommen die TW`s nicht ran ! (ich meine ausschließlich die Schweißnähte)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (7. November 2008)

Jaja, so ernst war das nicht gemeint.
Ich wollte eher sagen, dass aus Taiwan wohl keine so liebevoll gemachten Rahmen kommen.


----------



## zet1 (7. November 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Jaja, so ernst war das nicht gemeint.
> Ich wollte eher sagen, dass aus Taiwan wohl keine so liebevoll gemachten Rahmen kommen.



naja ich stehe ja auch MAde in Canada, aber woher weisst du welcher SChweisser dort in welchem Zustand geschweisst hat??? Kann mal einen Hangover haben , oder schlecht drauf sein zb... das schaut dann auch net so schoen aus am Rahmen 

Ich weiss nur, dass mein 1996 Element Race Rahmen der leichteste mit ca 2,2kg war ohne Daempfer und der wurde noch innerhalb einer Woche gaenzlich von hand geschweisst von jemandem... d.h. da gehe ich davon aus, dass solche rahmen dalams die wenigsten Verspannungen  usw hatten und daher auch am besten hielten...

aber auch das muss nicht immer sein, tatsache ist, dass je schneller was geschweisst wird, desto mehr muss man aufpassen wie das gemacht wird genau usw... und wenn das mal wirklich 100% passt, warum sollte dann eine Roboterpartie das nicht genauso gut hinbekommen?

Tatsache bleibt aber immer noch, dass ein Schuh der wirklich von einem Guten Schuster gemacht wurde aus gutem material immer laenger halten wird als eine Massenfertigung


----------



## subdiver (7. November 2008)

Zukünftig wird sowieso weniger bei RM geschweisst werden, 
egal ob in Taiwan oder in Kanada.
Wenn dann nur noch im unteren Preissegment.

Denn in Zukunft werden Plastikrahmen in Fernost geklebt werden, wie man jetzt schon beim Altitude, 
Vertex und ab 2010 beim Element beobachten kann.

Warum sollte man für die paar übrig gebliebenen Alurahmen im "Billigsegment"
noch eine Kanada-Produktion aufrecht halten ?
Völlig unwirtschaftlich !


----------



## Rocklandbiker (7. November 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Zukünftig wird sowieso weniger bei RM geschweisst werden,
> egal ob in Taiwan oder in Kanada.
> Wenn dann nur noch im unteren Preissegment.
> 
> ...



der is nich schlecht !


----------



## san_andreas (7. November 2008)

Es wird auch keine Kanada-Produktion erhalten bleiben.


----------



## JoeDesperado (7. November 2008)

mir relativ egal, meinen canuck-rahmen made in canada hab ich schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (7. November 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ellsworth schweißt selbst in den Staaten. Die Verarbeitung kriegst du in Taiwan nicht.




na da wäre ich mir nicht ganz so sicher, es gibt da eine firma namens sapa aluminium, die schweißen die meisten made in usa rahmen


----------



## zet1 (7. November 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> mir relativ egal, meinen canuck-rahmen made in canada hab ich schon.



um noch weiter zu gehen, mir is tuttl WO er geschweisst ist, sondern eher WIE!!! Halten musser und schön sein, ob ein Japaner, Chinese, Mexikaner, oder Canadier, Deutscher oder Österreicher oder wer auch immer das dann war!!


----------



## 78flippp (7. November 2008)

Also: Ellsworth hatte die Rahmen vor min 3Jahren bei Sapa in Portland schweisen lassen, wie auch Santa Cruz, Specialized, Cervelo oder Cube. Seit 2Jahren allerdings kommen alle Rahmen aus Ellsworth´s eigener Firma in Portland / Washington. Diese Rahmen sind an der Polierten Oberfläche zu erkennen, und: Die Schweiserei gehört Mr. Ellsworth. Das ist mal stand der Dinge. Und ich gehe auch nicht davon aus das sich das Demnächst ändern wir! 
Sicher schweisen die Chinesen oder sonst wer nicht schlechter, aber ich finde dafür sollte der Preis doch angepasst werden. Wenn der Rahmen in Canada das gleiche kostet wie in China, bei einem Bruchteil der Lohnkosten stimmt doch was nicht. oder?


----------



## san_andreas (7. November 2008)

Genau das stört mich eben auch. Der nächste Rahmen kommt wieder aus Deutschland oder Kalifornien.


----------



## 78flippp (8. November 2008)

ganz meiner meinung.


----------



## Wandlerin (8. November 2008)

Ist es nicht so, dass das Label RM von einem Konsortium aufgekauft wurde und der Nimbus den RM hatte damit den Bach;bzw. den Wasserfall runtergeht/ging.

Ansonsten stiimts schon was die Vorschreiber meinen, dass der Preis so nicht in Ordnung geht...obwohl wenn man schaut wie die Kundschaft es hinnimmt für Sportschuhe solche horrenden Preise bei Made in China zuzahlen...Specializeds Top-Schuh für 249.- kommt auch da her...

Also meine Meinung bleibt: bei Made in Canada versteh ich auch den Sugoi Preis von über 100 Euro für die Radhose (Made in Canada).
Auch der RM Preis war für mich in Ordnung als die Arbeitsplätze noch da drüben waren, aber nur fürs Design und sonstigen Kladderadatsch---Ne Danke, muss ich nicht haben.

Jeder der Geld für dieses schöne Hobby ausgibt, hat auch somit die Möglichkeit mit der Wahl des Kaufgegenstandes einen Standort stark zu machen oder zu schwächen.
Klar wenn die gierigen Bosse von Firmen den Hals nicht mehr voll bekommen und sehen das es klappt, warum sollen sie das dann nicht machen...Ehre haben die eh keine im Leib!!!
Ich kann gar nicht soviel essen wie ich kotzen möchte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Für mich war der damalige RM-Element Kauf auch mit dem Gefühl (nach mehreren Aufenthalten im westlichen Teil von Canada) mit dem Land und den Leuten verbunden zu sein. Also psychologisch voll die emotionale Schiene erwischt )

Heute muss ich auch finaziell das Ganze rationaler angehen und deshalb halt kein RM mehr (fühle mich zu Taiwan und China, die sich die Abtrünnige Provinz einverleiben wollen/werden,  auch nicht wirklich so hingezogen).

Daher wird das nächste hochwertige Bike halt woanders gegen die wirklich herb verdienten Euro´s eingetauscht.

Alle die sich jetzt auf den Schlips getreten fühlen die Frage: wie verdient ihr euer Geld???

Doch nicht etwa mit links???


----------



## zet1 (8. November 2008)

das Problem ist halt nur, dass wenige so denken wie du und lieber mehr bezahlen für Sicherung eines Standortes oder so... bzw gar keine Kohle haben um sich sowas teures zu leisten dann!!

zB: Schau mal welche Eier gekauft werden bei den Diskontern, die billigsten und nicht die aus der Region!! Ist doch alles dasselbe....und dabei ist es dort gekennzeichnet und steht drauf sogar!!!

Ich kann mir gottseidank noch leisten regionale Qualitätsware zu kaufen.... aber stimmt, bei Bikes woher soll man wissen wo es fabriziert wurde, in welchem Land usw?

Finde das sollte mittels Aufkleber zb ersichtlich sein, denn ein Hersteller sollte stolz sein, wenn er nicht in einem Billigland produziert!

zB werden viele deutsche Autos noch hier in Graz (Östereich) bei Magna gebaut, also  nicht wirkliche einem Billigland, aber anscheinend lohnt es sich iorgendwie auf diese Qualitaet zu setzten!

PS: Und woher weisst du wo diese SUGOI Hosen gemacht werden? SChau mal aufs Label, zb auch Fox und Race Face produziert mittlerweile die Klammotten überall nur nicht mehr in Kanada!


----------



## 78flippp (8. November 2008)

ja das stimmt. nur verarschen lassen wir uns halt nicht gern... wenn mir jemand erzählt das das wahre nur in canada produziert werden kann und mir zum rahmen ne dvd dazulegt. und 3jahre später heist es: so schlecht ist taiwan doch auch nicht...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. November 2008)

Wandlerin schrieb:


> Ist es nicht so, dass das Label RM von einem Konsortium aufgekauft



Das stimmt RM wurde von Pro Cycle übernommen!

Jeder hat seine Meinung und die ist auch denk mal immer vertretbar. Aber merkt ihr eigentlich, dass schon mehrere Beiträge davor über das selbe Thema diskutiert wurde. Und solangsam ises gut. Wer kein Rocky für das Geld kauft, soll es lassen der wo will kauft halt eins!


----------



## bestmove (8. November 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> ... Aber merkt ihr eigentlich, dass schon mehrere Beiträge davor über das selbe Thema diskutiert wurde. Und solangsam ises gut. Wer kein Rocky für das Geld kauft, soll es lassen der wo will kauft halt eins!



so isses  amen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocsam (8. November 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Zukünftig wird sowieso weniger bei RM geschweisst werden,
> egal ob in Taiwan oder in Kanada.
> Wenn dann nur noch im unteren Preissegment.
> 
> ...



...nur dass die Plastikrahmen bzgl. Stabilität und Haltbarkeit KEINE Vorteile gegenüber Alu-Rahmen haben....

Zudem: was mich ärgert: Das Preisniveau ist immer noch mehr als Canada-like: 2390 für einen Rahmen....lächerlich..600 über dem Element-Rahmen, als dieser noch in Canada gebruzzelt wurde....


----------



## Nofaith (8. November 2008)

Tja, das der Preis-Poker nicht überall ankommt sieht man in der Bike 12/08. Da ist das Vertex 70 RSL drin und genau der Punkt wird auch nicht grad positiv erwähnt.

By the way: Es wird ja keiner gezwungen die neuen RM's zu diesem Preis oder überhaupt zu kaufen, einfach mal bis zur nächsten Eurobike warten und schauen was sich dann so bei Ebay an Neu-Bikes tummelt


----------



## Wandlerin (9. November 2008)

Da schau mer mal auf das innen angebrachten Materialangabenstofffähnchen : Made in Vancouver B.C. Canada.
B.C. steht nicht für Bei de Chinesen, sondern Britisch Columbia.

Ich gehe mal davon aus das die gesamte Hose und nicht nur der Einnäher gemeint ist.


----------



## rocsam (9. November 2008)

...yepp, das ist wohl so: Sugoi hat schon seit längerem ZWEI Produktlinien: Manche Teile kommen aus Canada, manche aus China und es wird immer eindeutig gekennzeichnet.


----------



## Vidar (19. November 2008)

Dann hat sich das mit für mich wohl erledigt!!!
Wenn ich noch nen schickes weiß/rotes Element TSC von 07 bekomm, wirds definitiv das letzte RM sein, welches ich besitze!!!Ich hab ne Freundin in Athabasca,Canada und die hab ich mal "losgeschickt" um mir Info zu besorgen und ich/sie hat gehört die Rahmen werden komplett in Taiwan robogeschweißt->teilweise breitere Nähte->mehr Gewicht/weniger Stabilität sagt nen Kumpel (is Schweißausbilder) aber lackiert und montiert wird in Kanada und deshalb gibts nen schigges Made in Canada aufm Rahmen.Das ist Verarsche, aber da ist RM ja nicht der einzige Hersteller!
Nur die Wettkampfrahmen sollen noch in Kanada gefertigt werden, aber wie man das organisieren will weiß ich auch nich.....
Für mich macht das nen riesen Unterschied wo der Rahmen geschweißt wird, und das bezahl ich auch, also wenn RM meint nun in Fernost produzieren zu müssen, aber die Preise bleiben die gleichen, warum soll man da nich zu Billigbikes mit guten Testergebnissen greifen?Das Image kanns ja auch nich sein, denn was für Image hat nen Taiwanbike, welches vllt. grad neben nem Kinesis oder weiß ich was fürn Ding geschweißt wird, und da die Produktion in Taiwan wird durch Subunternehmer getätigt, also ist der Gedanke nichtmal so abwägig.Und was das Engineering angeht liegt der Vorteil bei Herstellern wie RM oder Nicolai darauf, das es sich um Leute handelt die selbst biken und die auch täglich selbst dem Schweißen über die Schulter gucken und somit beide Bereiche verbinden, was dem Produkt mit Sicherheit zu gute kommt.Und kommt mir doch bitte nicht mit "die Qualität in Taiwan ist doch min. genauso gut" ich war schon x mal in China,Vietnam etc. und glaubt mir ich kauf nix von da und weiß warum.....   selbst meine Klamotten,Handys,Reifen etc. komm ausn Staaten oder Europa und das hat seine Gründe
PS: ich hab auch schon Leute in Vietnam Rahmen für teure Touringräder schweißen gesehn, auf denen dann German... oder made in Taiwan stand
und diese Leute verrichteten ihre Arbeit in Hallen die Ruinen glichen, hatte normale Elektrode-Schweißgeräte ohne Schutzgas und auch keine Brillen/Schirme oder ähnlichen Arbeitsschutz, und das darunter die Qualität leidet kann wohl als wahrscheinlich betrachtet werden, und ob diese Leute irgendeine Ausbildung für ihre Tätigkeit hatten ist auch fragwürdig.
Und im viel gelobten China hab ich Fabriken für Feuerlöschbehälter und für Haushaltsgeräte besichtigt, in denen mehr Dreck und Fäkalien waren als alles andere
somit glaub ich auch nich, dass die Zustände in Fahrradfabriken unbedingt besser sind...


----------



## rgk7 (19. November 2008)

Dann kauf dir dein Billigbike!
Ich würde mal deine Äußerungen überdenken. Sind recht hinterwäldlerisch... 

Ich beziehe z.b. E-Gitarren aus der Region. Das "Original" kommt in dem Falle aus Japan. Da die Japaner mit der Produktion nicht mehr hinterherkommen ist die Produktion teilweise nach Taiwan oder Indonesien verlegt worden.Qualitätsmäßig gibts da KEINE Unterschiede...
Deutsche Hersteller z.b. haben es da sehr schwer mitzuhalten, was Klang und Qualität angeht. 

Bezüglich Bikes WAR ich auch mal der Einstellung...
Im Moment stehts aber 2:1 für die Taiwanproduktion.Mein "Qualitätsrahmen" Made in Germany ist nach nem Jahr kaputt gewesen.Die Taiwandinger machen jedoch alles mit!
Mit meinem Flatline bin ich zumindest sehr zufrieden. Saubere Verarbeitung, gute Schweißnähte, auch nicht zu dick - absolut nirgends Pfusch! Da gibts einfach nix zu meckern! Und RM schweißt mit Sicherheit nicht in irgendwelchen "Ruinen" oder Hinterhöfen.

Klar ist das fürs Image nicht gut.Aber auch nur weil in vielen Köpfen sich der Gedanke festgesetz hat, alles was aus Asien kommt ist billigware!
In der heutigen Zeit und bei der großen Nachfrage gehts aber eigentlich nicht mehr anders. Es würde auch nicht gehen wenn die Situation so grauenhaft wäre wie du sie beschreibst!
Ein großer Vorteil ist das größere Betriebe die im Ausland fertigen eine bessere Garantieabwicklung haben.
Geht mal was kaputt kannst du dir sicher sein das du einfach nen Ersatzrahmen bekommst. In meinem Falle war das alles sehr knauserig mit dem deutschen Hersteller. Garantie hat überhaupt nicht gegriffen, Rahmen wurde irgendwie wieder zusammengeschweisst und wurde nicht in meiner alten Wunschfarbe lackiert sondern dann ungefragt ne hellere Farbe draufgepulvert... sowas nenn ich keinen Service!

Deine Argumente mit China sind hier fehl am platz!


----------



## bestmove (19. November 2008)

Faszinierend was du alles weißt 



Vidar schrieb:


> ... Ich hab ne Freundin in Athabasca,Canada und die hab ich mal "losgeschickt" um mir Info zu besorgen und ich/sie hat gehört die Rahmen werden komplett in Taiwan robogeschweißt



Mit wem hat sie gesprochen, bitte Quellenangabe?!



Vidar schrieb:


> ...  ->teilweise breitere Nähte->



Fotos, Beweise?



Vidar schrieb:


> ...
> mehr Gewicht/weniger Stabilität sagt nen Kumpel ...







Vidar schrieb:


> blabla ... Und kommt mir doch bitte nicht mit "die Qualität in Taiwan ist doch min. genauso gut" ich war schon x mal in China,Vietnam etc. und glaubt mir ich kauf nix von da und weiß warum.....   selbst meine Klamotten,Handys,Reifen etc. komm ausn Staaten oder Europa und das hat seine Gründe
> PS: ich hab auch schon Leute in Vietnam Rahmen für teure Touringräder schweißen gesehn, auf denen dann German... oder made in Taiwan stand
> und diese Leute verrichteten ihre Arbeit in Hallen die Ruinen glichen, hatte normale Elektrode-Schweißgeräte ohne Schutzgas und auch keine Brillen/Schirme oder ähnlichen Arbeitsschutz, und das darunter die Qualität leidet kann wohl als wahrscheinlich betrachtet werden, und ob diese Leute irgendeine Ausbildung für ihre Tätigkeit hatten ist auch fragwürdig.
> Und im viel gelobten China hab ich Fabriken für Feuerlöschbehälter und für Haushaltsgeräte besichtigt, in denen mehr Dreck und Fäkalien waren als alles andere
> somit glaub ich auch nich, dass die Zustände in Fahrradfabriken unbedingt besser sind...



Diesen Absatz muss ich nochmal zusammen fassen: Du meinst, Rocky Mountain lässt irgendwelche Leute in Vietnam, mit irgendeiner Ausbildung, in Ruinen die Rahmen fertigen. Weiterhin liegen da überall Fäkalien und sonstiger Dreck rum und richtige Schweißgeräte haben die sowieso nicht?!

oder was wolltest du uns damit sagen  das grenzt schon fast an Rufmord ...


----------



## zet1 (19. November 2008)

Vidar schrieb:


> Dann hat sich das mit für mich wohl erledigt!!!
> Wenn ich noch nen schickes weiß/rotes Element TSC von 07 bekomm, wirds definitiv das letzte RM sein, welches ich besitze!!!Ich hab ne Freundin in Athabasca,Canada und die hab ich mal "losgeschickt" um mir Info zu besorgen und ich/sie hat gehört die Rahmen werden komplett in Taiwan robogeschweißt->teilweise breitere Nähte->mehr Gewicht/weniger Stabilität sagt nen Kumpel (is Schweißausbilder) aber lackiert und montiert wird in Kanada und deshalb gibts nen schigges Made in Canada aufm Rahmen.Das ist Verarsche, aber da ist RM ja nicht der einzige Hersteller!
> Nur die Wettkampfrahmen sollen noch in Kanada gefertigt werden, aber wie man das organisieren will weiß ich auch nich.....
> Für mich macht das nen riesen Unterschied wo der Rahmen geschweißt wird, und das bezahl ich auch, also wenn RM meint nun in Fernost produzieren zu müssen, aber die Preise bleiben die gleichen, warum soll man da nich zu Billigbikes mit guten Testergebnissen greifen?Das Image kanns ja auch nich sein, denn was für Image hat nen Taiwanbike, welches vllt. grad neben nem Kinesis oder weiß ich was fürn Ding geschweißt wird, und da die Produktion in Taiwan wird durch Subunternehmer getätigt, also ist der Gedanke nichtmal so abwägig.Und was das Engineering angeht liegt der Vorteil bei Herstellern wie RM oder Nicolai darauf, das es sich um Leute handelt die selbst biken und die auch täglich selbst dem Schweißen über die Schulter gucken und somit beide Bereiche verbinden, was dem Produkt mit Sicherheit zu gute kommt.Und kommt mir doch bitte nicht mit "die Qualität in Taiwan ist doch min. genauso gut" ich war schon x mal in China,Vietnam etc. und glaubt mir ich kauf nix von da und weiß warum.....   selbst meine Klamotten,Handys,Reifen etc. komm ausn Staaten oder Europa und das hat seine Gründe
> ...



dann warst du dort aber in den Nachmachefabriken und nicht den originalen die zu grossen Konzernen und Firmen gehoeren und Originalware machen.

Auch in meiner Firma (Halbleiterbranche mit den strendstegn Richtlinien fast) haben wir auf den Philippinen ein Subcenter... und dort herrschen dieselben QA Normen und Kontrollen wie bei uns... dh. gearbeitet wird dort komplett gleich... auch wenn manchmal die Hallen und Werke von aussen nicht so extravagant z Tl sind wie bei uns, aber innen drin muss gleiche Arnbewitsumgebung herrschen.

Nur der Lohn ist halt deutlich niedriger, und daher gebe ich recht, muss ROcky Preis senken!!

Auch herrscht bei den durchschnitts AsiatenArbeitern (im Schnitt und ohne Vorurteil gemeint) ein gewisser Mangel an Hausverstand bzw eigene Denkfaehigkeit, die machen nur das was man ihnen sagt, und dafuer wird alles definiiert bis ins kleinste Detail, wenn was wo... das kommt von unseren Technikern und Betreuern...

Dass die Asiaten keine kenntnis haben oder Verstand beid em was sie produzieren, das stimmt ueberhaupt nicht, sie gehen halt nur anders ran, alles nach Vorschrift, ohne nachzudenken... dafuer sehr konstant und schnell!

Mir waers auch lieber wenn es in Canada geschweisst wird, aber ich sage mir dann, ein Kanadier der Stress hat Privat oder mal nicht so gut drauf ist und daher nicht so gut schweisst wie er sonst koennte zb, und eine etwas laschere QA Abteilung die das dann durchgehen laesst und der Kunde im Endeffekt eine nicht so gute Qualitaet bekommt... das ist schlimmer als wenn ein Asiaten-"Roboter", der immer gleiche Qualitaet liefert eigentlich und genuer kontrolliert wird (und das ist Faktum!) ein Produkt fertigt!!

Also mal alles relativieren.

Eine echt Handfertigung in Canada wuerde heute weit mehr kosten als der aktuelle Preis bei Rocky rahmen ist und wuerde niemals die Stueckzahlen erreichen!!

Wie schon geschrieben es ist ein unterscheid, wenn ein Element Rahmen aus 1996 eine Woche gebraucht hat bis er ganz fertig war, oder ob das heute innerhalb einem Tag geht zb!! 1996 wurden vielleicht ein paar hundert rahmen gefertigt, und heute sicherlich ein paar tausend wenn nicht mehr!!


----------



## subdiver (19. November 2008)

Ich glaube nicht, dass RM in chinesischen Hinterhöfen bruzeln lässt
oder die Fernost-Qualität schlechter sein wird.

Den Canada-Nimbus (Kult) gibt es nicht mehr, denn RM-Rahmen werden
nun in derselben Fabrik laminiert bzw. geschweisst, wie von vielen anderen Firmen auch.
Das heißt auf der einen Fertigungsstraße werden z.B. Cube und auf der
anderen Seite RM-Rahmen gefertigt.
Was ja, im Hinblick auf die Qualität, nicht schlecht sein muss.

Aber warum soll ich für einen 2009er RM-Rahmen, der unter günstigeren Lohn- und Arbeitsbedingungen gefertigt wurde, den gleichen Preis bezahlen, wie für einen teurer in Canada hergestellten RM-Rahmen 

Der Markt wird zeigen, ob die jetzige Ausrichtung von RM (Fernost-Fertigung, teure Preise, 
keine Ahornlackierung, Plastikrahmen, Allerweltsdesign, etc.) erfolgreich sein wird.

Mir persönlich gefiel das "alte" RM besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (19. November 2008)

> Eine echt Handfertigung in Canada wuerde heute weit mehr kosten als der aktuelle Preis bei Rocky rahmen


Das ist doch Quatsch ! Für die aktuellen Rahmenpreise, die sich zumindest bei den offiziellen Rocky-Vks um die 2000-2500 Euro einpendeln, bekommt man genauso einen schönen deutschen oder sonstwo handmade Rahmen.

In der Dirt war ein Special über den neuen Trek Session-Rahmen, da wurden auch Schweißer etc. vorgestellt/interviewt. Nach Aussagen der Taiwan-Schweißer brauchen sie für den Steuerrohrbereich des Rahmens 1,5 Minuten und für den gesamten Rahmen 1,5 Stunden.
Und genauso schaut der Rahmen dann auch aus....sehr liebevoll verarbeitet....und dafür soll man dann den gleichen Preis zahlen, wie für ein Schweißkunstwerk von einer kleinen Firma ? Nein, danke !
Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, aber für mich haben die Rocky-Produkte jeglichen Charme verloren.


----------



## dubbel (19. November 2008)

,


----------



## MWU406 (19. November 2008)

kennt hier eigentlich jemand die Produktionsanlagen? Das hat doch mit dem Land nichts zu tun. Wenn ein großer Rahmenhersteller in China produziert, dann gewiss nicht in einer Hinterhofwerkstatt. Die technische Ausstattung der Produktionsstätte wird sich gegenüber der in einem anderen Land nicht sehr unterscheiden.

siehe ZET1





> Auch in meiner Firma (Halbleiterbranche mit den strendstegn Richtlinien fast) haben wir auf den Philippinen ein Subcenter... und dort herrschen dieselben QA Normen und Kontrollen wie bei uns... dh. gearbeitet wird dort komplett gleich... auch wenn manchmal die Hallen und Werke von aussen nicht so extravagant z Tl sind wie bei uns, aber innen drin muss gleiche Arnbewitsumgebung herrschen.


----------



## Vidar (19. November 2008)

Warum gleich so fanatisch Jungs?
Habt ihr Gewinnbeteiligungen am taiwanesischen Brutzlern?=)
Also um es mal klarzustellen, hab ich Rocky das mit Sicherheit nicht unterstellt, aber habe ich bereits so etwas gesehn, das teuer gelabelte Rahmen unter diesen Umständen produziert werden, und die Fabrik für die Feuerlöschbehälter gehört zu nem amerikanischen Global Player, welcher mit diesen Behältern bei uns in der Stadt endfertigt.Und das Robogeschweißte Nähte in 90% der Fälle, breiter sind als handgeschweißte, sagt jemand der davon mehr Ahnung hat als ich und ich glaub auch mehr als ihr.Und mit den Produktionsbedingungen ist sone Sache, z.B. lassen die großen Sportschuhhersteller alle von Subunternehmern fertigen, um zu verhindern, das die schlechten Rahmenbedingungen auf sie zurückfallen(Image).Und übrigens spielt nen Kumpel von mir in der Bundesliga und seine Fussballschuhe kömmen nicht wie die gleichnamigen Einzelhandelsmodelle aus Asien sondern sein Sponsormodell kommt aus Russland.
Meine Hauptaussage sollte aber daraufliegen, dass ich nicht fürn einen Rocky das nicht mehr teuer und unique gefertigt wird, sondern bei großen taiwanesischen Subunternehmen in Reihe mit anderen Billigrahmen robogebrutzelt wird.
Und welchen deutschen Hersteller wolltest du denn mit dein Garantiegeschichten beschuldigen?Also ich kann da z.B. von Nicolai,Conti,Acros,Würth etc. sprechen und da muss ich mal ganz ehrlich sagen, dass allein deren Garantie/Serviceleistung für mich nen Kaufgrund sind.Ich hab auch nix gegen Japaner, ich fahr zum Beispiel auch seid dem ich Denken kann Shimano, aber auch nur die japanischen Komponenten, obwohl ich Sram deutlich billiger bekomm würde.Japaner sind (im Durchschnitt) fleißig, präzise aber auch nich billiger als Deutsche.Ich werf auch dem Chinesen nich vor dumm zu sein, aber die Moral der chinesischen/taiwanesischen Arbeitgeber ist zum Teil doch sehr bedenklich und mit Sicherheit mehr profitorientiert als die von kanadischen Bikeenthusiasten.Und ich werd mir wohl kein Billigbike kaufen, sondern werd mir wohl auch dieses Jahr nen kanadisches(07 Modell) oder was deutsches holen.
Ich steh nich so auf Billigbikes.Wie heisst denn deine Halbleiterfirma????
Und wenn die fernöstlichen Hersteller so vorbildhaft sind, dass man Kinderspielzeug produziert, bei welchem man nichtmal die chemische Zusammensetzung der Rohmaterialien kennt....???
Und fragt mich bitte nich nach Belegen etc.die Sachen mit dem Spielzeugen dürfte jedem nicht "hinterwäldlerischen" bekannt sein, und den Namen des Rocky Mitarbeiters werde ich mit 100% Sicherheit nicht nennen, da er dies bestimmt nicht wollen würde.
Dein Beispiel rgk7 ist ja nun mal zu 100% nicht repräsentativ.Ich hab auch nen Reifen handmade in germany auf Tourenrad, der ist 10 Jahre alt und währe noch zu gebrauchen, hatte aber auch schon am mtb zig Reifen aus Fernost die ungefähr so lange halten wie ne offene Packung Milch in der Sonne.
Es ist auch verwunderlich warum man von New York bis Tokio so auf deutsche Produkte steht, vor allen in Schlüsselsegmenten, obwohl die doch viel teurer sind, und "die Qualität aus Fernost ja min. genauso gut ist".
Warum wird überhaupt noch in Europa gefertigt?und warum haben doch so viele hier noch Jobs in der Industrie???
Hm Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## clemson (19. November 2008)

geh nach tawain und schau dir die anlagen von giant, merida und konzorten an...
und du wirst von der dort gefertigten qualitat begeistert sein.

Taiwan hat sich nunmal zur nummer 1 in der fahrradindustrie gemeistert, so wie das Deutschland vielleicht bei Autos ist......

daran ist nichts auszusetzen...leben nunmal in einer gloabel welt und  da ist taiwan schon lange mehr kein billiglohnland....

und wie immer jeder kann das kaufen was er mark...ich hab mir meine rockies auch wegen dem kanadafaktor gekauft...und wenn die neuen mir gefallen würden würde ich mir auch wieder eins kaufen...nur die neuen modelle gefallen mir einfach nicht  und das liegt nicht antaiwan


----------



## Vidar (19. November 2008)

Hey Clemson wie bist du eigentlich auf deinen Namen gekomm????
von den Tigers???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (19. November 2008)

Vidar schrieb:


> Hey Clemson wie bist du eigentlich auf deinen Namen gekomm????
> von den Tigers???



http://www.clemson.edu/

ne das war damals ein zufall...wie man halt nicknames bekommt


----------



## Vidar (19. November 2008)

Also doch von den Tigers ich war grad erst im Dezember auf der Clemson University Kumpel studiert da Garten und Landschaftsbau.
Ich hab Bekannte in Landrum und bin deshalb ab und zu in Greenville und in Clemson SC, weil ich für deren Heimspiele VIP Karten bekomm=)   da gibts übrigens auch geile Trails in den Blue Ridge Mountain      hab auch nen paar Pics vom letzten Mal aber da bin ich grad zu Fuß unterwegs


----------



## Vidar (19. November 2008)

Dezember.... ja alles klar^^ ich meinte natürlich September


----------



## subdiver (18. Januar 2009)

Mich würde eine *aktuelle Stellungnahme* von Bikeaction zu dem 
von roscam erstellten Beitrag aus dem "B.O.C.-Thread", 
den ich unten angefügt habe, sehr interessieren.

Letztes Jahr wurde in der offiziellen Stellungnahme von RM behauptet,
dass die Element, ETS-X und Slayer SXC noch in Canada geschweisst werden.

Gilt das für 2009 nicht mehr ? 
Ist nun die gesamte Produktion nach Fernost verlagert worden ?
Sind die Alurahmen noch "Hand-Built" ?



rocsam schrieb:


> ...zum Thema Taiwan definitiv: jeder, der schon ein neues 2009er Element in den Läden stehen sieht, braucht bloß auf die Rahmennummer zu schauen: Es steht NICHT mehr die "Jahreszahl plus fünsfstelliger Nummer" drauf, sondern "SPRK" und dann irgendwas: Also definitiv made in Taiwan und auf den Kettenstreben schenkt RM uns nun auch reinen Wein ein, denn es steht nur noch "designed and tested in Canada"  drauf... Einzig das anodized SXC SE kommt noch aus Canada, hier steht auch noch "build in Canada" drauf, auf dem weissen bunten SXC-SE-Rahmen hingegen wieder "designed & tested in Canada".
> Was schließen wir daraus: RM hat Schritt für Schritt die GESAMTE Produktion nach Taiwan verlagert und nicht nur die Freeride-Bikes, wie man uns per Newsletter noch im Juni2008 erklären wollte.
> Ist das noch Marke oder Kult???? Wir wurden für Dumm verkauft und hätte Subdiver nicht den uns allen hier wohlbekannten "Taiwan-Thread" aufgemacht, dann wäre die Produktionsverlagerung gar nicht groß aufgefallen (und diskutiert worden).
> RM soll verkaufen an wen immer, mein SXC50-Rahmen landet demnächst im bikemarkt, denn  ich werde als Kunde ungern verarscht. Die Produktionsverlagerung war sicher von langer Hand vorbereitet und RM wäre uns heavy usern zumindest eine Erklärung schuldig gewesen, besonders, nachdem man Jahrzehntelang so stolz auf der Canada-Nummer herumgeritten ist...


----------



## bestmove (18. Januar 2009)

Da wird eine Behauptung aufgestellt und der subdiver schreit schon wieder nach Stellungnahmen  das du überhaupt noch ruhig schlafen kannst  Vielleicht sollte das Rocky Management sich vorher mit dir absprechen, was geht und was nicht ... langsam wirds albern.


----------



## All-Mountain (18. Januar 2009)

Was bringt eine Stellungnahme die z. B. aussagt, dass das Team Modell des Slayer SXC in Canada geschweißt wird und die normalen Modelle in Taiwan (rein fiktiv)?

Ich hab keine Lust das irgendeinen Proleten auf'm Trail zu erklären, der mich mit den Worten anraunzt "Ey Alder, Rocky kommt ja jetzt auch aus Fernost...". Darauf hab ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust

Ich glaube wir sollten uns einfach damit abfinden, dass Rocky seine Rahmenproduktion nach Fernost verlagert (oder verlagert hat).

Hier im Thread rumjammern bringt da genausowenig wie eine Stellungnahme von BA die 3 Wochen später schon wieder veraltet sein kann.

Ich für meinen Teil mache einfach folgendes ich *vergleiche*. Ich vergleiche technische Daten, Optik, Einsatzmöglichkeiten und Preise. Bin gespannt ob aus meinen Vergleichen Rocky als Sieger hervorgeht wenn ich mir mein nächstes Bike kaufe. 

Aus sentimentalen Gründen wünsche ich es mir ja irgendwie, aber man muss auch mal loslassen können. Auch von der Lieblingsbikemarke, der  man nahezu ein Jahrzehnt mit dem Kauf von 4 Rockys die Treue gehalten hat.


----------



## Nofaith (18. Januar 2009)

100% Zustimmung zum Post von All-Mountain

Wir werden die Marketing-Strategie und den Produktion-Standort von RM(Pro-Cycle) nicht ändern können. Weder BA noch ein anderer Importeur wird an jedes Bike 'nen Sticker mit dem Ursprungsland pappen, schliesslich wollen sie noch so lange wie möglich mit dem "Kult-Faktor" Umsatz machen.


----------



## rocsam (19. Januar 2009)

@bestmove: Lese Dir doch bitte mal die (alten bis 2007)Kataloge von RM durch, schau Dir das offizielle Firmen-Video an: Überall wird stolz verkündet, dass kanadische Schweisser von Hand die Rahmen in Kanada mit höchster Präzision in liebevoller Handarbeit schweißen. Soweit, so gut. Nun ändert man das komplett und kommuniziert es nicht. DAS ist das Problem. RM kann produzieren wo auch immer. Aber sie sollen eine Änderung der Firmenphilosophie gefälligst mitteilen! Dann kann jeder ,der auf Kanadische Produktion wert legt, selbst entscheiden. So, wie es hier gelaufen ist, kann der Endverbraucher es eben nicht: Im Sommer wird nach langem Druck unsererseits behauptet, dass zB die Elements  aus kanadischer Produktion stammen. Das war zu diesem Zeitpunkt nur insofern korrekt, als das die im Handel befindlichen 08er Modelle noch dort geschweißt wurden, aber insofern FALSCH, da die 09 sich schon in taiwanesischer Produktion befanden. Das ist Irreführung. Und das ist es, was subdiver und mich aufregt. Ein klares Statement mit Begründung ist man Leuten, die soviel Geld ausgeben, als angeblich seriöses Unternehmen einfach schuldig, vor allem, wenn man jahrzehntelang auf diesem Verkaufsargument der Kanada-Produktion herumgeritten ist. Den Preis-Vorteil nicht weiterzugeben, ist auch so ein Ärgernis, denn den höheren Preis hat man immer mit Kanada-Produktion begründet-und jetzt???


----------



## All-Mountain (19. Januar 2009)

rocsam schrieb:


> Im Sommer wird nach langem Druck unsererseits behauptet, dass zB die Elements  aus kanadischer Produktion stammen. Das war zu diesem Zeitpunkt nur insofern korrekt, als das die im Handel befindlichen 08er Modelle noch dort geschweißt wurden, aber insofern FALSCH, da die 09 sich schon in taiwanesischer Produktion befanden. Das ist Irreführung. Und das ist es, was subdiver und mich aufregt. Ein klares Statement mit Begründung ist man Leuten, die soviel Geld ausgeben, als angeblich seriöses Unternehmen einfach schuldig, vor allem, wenn man jahrzehntelang auf diesem Verkaufsargument der Kanada-Produktion herumgeritten ist. Den Preis-Vorteil nicht weiterzugeben, ist auch so ein Ärgernis, denn den höheren Preis hat man immer mit Kanada-Produktion begründet-und jetzt???



Ja, aber gerade der oben zitierte Teil deines Postings sollte Dir (und mir, und uns allen...) eigentlich klar machen, das der Zug "Handmade in Canada" der Vergangenheit angehört. Wer braucht da noch Stellungnahmen.

Bei mir kann Rocky deshalb jetzt in der Post-Handmade-in-Canada-Ära nur noch mit Innovation und Qualität punkten.
Sowas: Liteville 901 suche ich momentan in der Rocky Produktpalette vergebens (das meine ich mit Innovation...). Und DAS erinnert mich stark an die alten, guten Rocky Zeiten (soviel zur Qualität...). 
Es gibt also Alternativen (vermutlich noch mehr).


----------



## bestmove (19. Januar 2009)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Ja, aber gerade der oben zitierte Teil deines Postings sollte Dir (und mir, und uns allen...) eigentlich klar machen, das der Zug "Handmade in Canada" der Vergangenheit angehört. Wer braucht da noch Stellungnahmen.


Genau, und daher lohnt die ganze Aufregung nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (19. Januar 2009)

genau meine meinung.


----------



## san_andreas (19. Januar 2009)

...und jetzt begründet man den hohen Preis eben damit, dass man früher mal in Kanada produziert hat.


----------



## jojada1 (19. Januar 2009)

Hallo, nachdem ich mich jetzt durch den ganzen Thread gearbeitet habe, muss ich rocsam UND san andreas absolut Recht geben --und, meinen Bike-Keller aufräumen, da ich nun glaube, das andere Mütter auch hübsche Töchter haben....

---------------------------------------------------------------------
demnächst im bikemarkt: Element 50 Komplettbike, Slayer SXC 50-Rahmen, Blizzard Komplettbike alles in 18" bzw 18"5-Größe, Details vorab per PN...


----------



## gobo (19. Januar 2009)

aber warum den dann alles verkaufen??sollte man nicht ein wenig stolz drauf sein das man noch ein "originales rocky"hat?
möchte mir in der nächsten zeit auch noch rmx holen welches noch made in canada war o. ist.
weil fahren lassen sie sich doch einfach nur genial,oder?

mfg


----------



## subdiver (3. Juli 2009)

Korrektur, seit 1988.


----------



## NumForte (3. Juli 2009)

Ahm ...  NO COMMENT! 

Na ja egal, trotzdem sind Rocky´s GEIL


----------



## numinisflo (3. Juli 2009)

a neverending story...


----------



## JoeDesperado (3. Juli 2009)

schön, wie man das altbekannte thema mit ebenso altbekannten "neuigkeiten" am leben halten kann.


----------



## Haardtcorebiker (5. Juli 2009)

Mein Breezer Thunder von 1996 wurde damals schon  in Taiwan geschweißt - erstklassige Qualität der Schweißnähte. Rohrsatz war ein Ritchey Logic WCS. Mein Vertex Carbon RSL Team ist auch augenscheinlich und nachweislich in Taiwan gefertigt, sind einfach sehr gute Handwerker, das sieht und merkt man - also warum die Aufregung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. Juli 2009)

Haardtcorebiker schrieb:


> Mein Breezer Thunder von 1996 wurde damals schon  in Taiwan geschweißt - erstklassige Qualität der Schweißnähte. Rohrsatz war ein Ritchey Logic WCS. Mein Vertex Carbon RSL Team ist auch augenscheinlich und nachweislich in Taiwan gefertigt, sind einfach sehr gute Handwerker, das sieht und merkt man - also warum die Aufregung?


----------



## Nofaith (6. Juli 2009)

Der Drops sollte doch echt mal gelutscht sein!


----------



## gwittmac (7. Juli 2009)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Der Drops sollte doch echt mal gelutscht sein!



Das finde ich nicht. Je mehr Leute davon Wind bekommen, dass hier versucht wird, Billig-Kram aus Fern-Ost zu Premium-Preisen zu verschachern, umso besser. Deshalb darf dieser Fred nicht einschlafen.

Die Rocky Mountains bilden ein sehr großes Gebirge in Nord-Amerkia, aber bis nach Asien reichen sie meines Wissens nicht. Wenn eine Marke "Rocky Mountain" heisst und die Produkte derart penetrant mit Ahorn-Blättern vollgepflastert sind, hat die Ware auch von dort zu kommen. Alles andere ist Etiketten-Schwindel.
Wenn ich im Supermarkt eine Flasche Weihenstephan Weizen kaufe (mit dem bayrischen Banner auf dem Etikett), erwarte ich auch, dass das Bier zumindest aus Deutschland kommt und nicht irgendwo in China gepanscht wird. Dafür bin ich auch bereit, etwas tiefer in die Tasche zu greifen.
Mein Element ist jedenfalls mein letztes Rocky und ich hab auch schon zwei potentielle Rocky-Käufer aus meinem Bekanntenkreis bekehrt. Aber schade ist es schon, dass eine Marke wie Rocky sich so vom Markt verabschiedet. Man scheint den Fall GT nicht besonders gut beobachtet zu haben.


----------



## clemson (7. Juli 2009)

oh man immer moch die alte leier....der drop ist lange schon durch....

rocky mmountain ist eine kanadische firma dann  dürfen sie auch ahornblötter benutzen......
solange die qualität stimmt ist es mir inzwischen egal wo das rad herkommt...taiwan macht klassse rahmen und damit basta


----------



## Haardtcorebiker (8. Juli 2009)

Genau so sieht es aus! Grundsätzlich ist der Rahmen (z.B. Vertex RSL Team) von canadischen Technikern entwickelt, wird in Canada getestet und auf Materialfehler geprüft. Ich wage fast zu behaupten, dass Taiwanesen den Rahmen besser laminieren können als Canadier, weil seit Generationen Handwerker. Außerdem darf man Taiwan nicht mit dem Billiglohnland China vergleichen, genausowenig ist Carbon "Plastik", wie immerwieder hier an anderer Stelle zu lesen ist. Außerdem ist eine Firma wie RM nicht gezwungen, den Preisvorteil weiterzugeben, sie können auch genausogut in Entwicklung investieren. Zu Fragen der Qualität kann man nur sagen, erst wenn der erste, aufgrund von Verarbeitungsfehlern,  gebrochene Rahmen im Netz auftaucht, oder sich die kritischen Stimmen zu den Fahreigenschaften mehren, ist Kritik berechtigt. 

@gewittmac - ich bin mir sicher, dass mein Vertex RSL Team nach dem kanadischen Reinheitsgebot laminiert wurde, dann dürfen auch Ahornblätter drauf


----------



## Nofaith (8. Juli 2009)

Man sollte beachten dass das hier abgebildete Schreiben aus mehreren Seiten besteht und nur das gezeigt wird, was in diesen Thread passt. Es ist uralt, wurde schon x-fach gepostet und sagt z.B. nichts über den Produktionsstandort in den 90ern aus.

Ich habe an den RM Days mit einem Sammler von RM-Rahmen gesprochen, er hat insgesamt 23 RM, darunter auch einen der von Chris Dekerf selbst geschweisst wurden. Der kommt also schonmal nicht aus Taiwan, Japan oder China. Auch ein Mitarbeiter von RM Canada hat mir bestätigt, dass das Element TSc immer noch aus Canada kommt.

Aber mittlerweile lassen alle grossen Hersteller(Cannondale, Specialized,...) einen Teil ihre Rahmen in Taiwan fertigen, das ist der Lauf der Zeit. Auch kleine Firmen, die mit hoher Qualität werben wie z.B. Simplon oder Liteville lassen dort ihren Rahmen laminieren bzw. schweissen, dort hört man auch nichts von überzogenen Preisen.

Man muss auch berücksichtigen das RM aufgekauft wurde und somit nicht mehr eigenständig ist. Besser sie heben das Qualitäts-Niveau und bleiben am Leben, als das sie wie z.B. Ironhorse vom Investor dicht gemacht werden. Bei Cannondale wurde jetzt auch die Produktpalette gestrafft, mal abwarten wie es in den kommenden Jahren mit der Marke weitergeht. 

Letztlich hab ich das Gefühl das einige versuchen das Thema immer wieder aufzuwärmen. Das nervt halt doch langsam, das hat nix mit RM Rosa-Brille zu tun, ich steh selbst der Marke in manchen Punkten kritisch gegenüber, das erkennt man auch an verschiedenen Posts die ich hier geschrieben hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (8. Juli 2009)

gwittmac schrieb:


> Wenn ich im Supermarkt eine Flasche Weihenstephan Weizen kaufe (mit dem bayrischen Banner auf dem Etikett), erwarte ich auch, dass das Bier zumindest aus Deutschland kommt und nicht irgendwo in China gepanscht wird.



wie panscht man denn bier? 
oder hat das was mit dem panschen lama zu tun? 
(wenn man tibet zu china zählt, aber das ist dann wieder eine andere frage...)


----------



## Haardtcorebiker (8. Juli 2009)

mit panschen meint er, dass Reisstrohmatten mit Chinesenspucke verklebt werden und das Ganze dann als Carbonrahmen verkauft wird - Duck und weg


----------



## subdiver (8. Juli 2009)

*Der Drops ist in der Tat gelutscht !* 

Ansonsten teile ich auch die Ansicht von Nofaith. 

Wenn ich geahnt hätte, dass man nun wieder über dieses Thema
zu diskutieren oder polemisieren anfängt,
(was schon vor 1 Jahr ausgiebig geschehen ist), 
hätte ich den alten Brief hier nicht eingestellt  
*Sorry !*

Die Tatsache, dass anscheinend schon 1988 in Fernost gefertigt wurde,
war mir bis dato unbekannt.
Deshalb hatte ich den Brief zur Info und nicht zum Aufwärmen eines alten Thema eingestellt.

Natürlich besagt dieser Brief NICHT, dass nur in Fernost gefertigt wurde.


----------



## dubbel (9. Juli 2009)

gwittmac schrieb:


> Je mehr Leute davon Wind bekommen, dass hier versucht wird, Billig-Kram aus Fern-Ost zu Premium-Preisen zu verschachern, umso besser. Deshalb darf dieser Fred nicht einschlafen.
> Die Rocky Mountains bilden ein sehr großes Gebirge in Nord-Amerkia, aber bis nach Asien reichen sie meines Wissens nicht. Wenn eine Marke "Rocky Mountain" heisst und die Produkte derart penetrant mit Ahorn-Blättern vollgepflastert sind, hat die Ware auch von dort zu kommen. Alles andere ist Etiketten-Schwindel.


ist das nicht etwas naiv? 
erstens ist der firmensitz ja immer noch dort, und zweitens: wo willst du da anfangen?

- kona kommt nicht aus hawaii
- maloja sitzt in der schweiz
- gary fisher, ritchey, bontrager etc. sitzen auch nicht am montageband
- trek baut nicht nur trekkingräder
- giant-räder sind nicht immer riesig, 
- Klein-räder oft ziemlich groß
- cheetah wird weder von raubkatzen designt, noch montiert, geschweige denn geschweisst

-> sind das alles schwindler?


----------



## numinisflo (10. Juli 2009)

gwittmac schrieb:


> Die Rocky Mountains bilden ein sehr großes Gebirge in Nord-Amerkia, aber bis nach Asien reichen sie meines Wissens nicht. Wenn eine Marke "Rocky Mountain" heisst und die Produkte derart penetrant mit Ahorn-Blättern vollgepflastert sind, hat die Ware auch von dort zu kommen. Alles andere ist Etiketten-Schwindel.
> Wenn ich im Supermarkt eine Flasche Weihenstephan Weizen kaufe (mit dem bayrischen Banner auf dem Etikett), erwarte ich auch, dass das Bier zumindest aus Deutschland kommt und nicht irgendwo in China gepanscht wird. Dafür bin ich auch bereit, etwas tiefer in die Tasche zu greifen.





Das gehört - mit Verlaub - wirlklich absolut zu den dämlichsten Dingen welche ich jemals lesen durfte. Du hast echt den Schuss nicht gehört.


----------

